# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Triunfo ¿ficcional?

## eidanyoson

¿Esto se conideraría magia ficcional?:




Triumph.wmv - YouTube

----------


## elmoronta

Increible presentación!! Él sabe trasmitir muy bien lo que es la magia! Aunque sea en otro idioma!

----------


## Iban

***
Visto el desenlace del hilo, este post sólo ayuda a generar confusión, así que mejor borrarlo.
***

----------


## eidanyoson

Interesante. A mi me ha gustado mucho, por eso también lo subí. Así que entiendo que en la magia ficcional la parte no real toma la parte de lo real hasta el final. Ok. Y el final puede ser ya en este plano o ha de seguir sin asociarse?. El final sí vuelve a la realidad provoca un impacto mayor o diluye la atmósfera creada y la reflexión posterior?. Estoy pregunton jeje.



Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk

----------


## Iban

> Interesante. A mi me ha gustado mucho, por eso tambi&#233;nclo sub&#237;. As&#237; qu&#233; entiendo qu&#233; en la magia ficcional la parte no real toma l parte de Lo real hasta el final. Ok. Y el final puede ser ya en este plano o ha de seguir sin asociarse?. El final s&#237; vuelve a la realidad provoca un impacto mayor o diluye la atm&#243;sfera creada y la reflexi&#243;n posterior?. Estoy pregunton jeje.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk


Lo que estás es hecho un tartaja con tu HTC Desire, que no se te entiende un pedo. Voy a ver si consigo corregirlo, y entonces contesto algo. :-p

----------


## Iban

***
Visto el desenlace del hilo, este post sólo ayuda a generar confusión, así que mejor borrarlo.
***

----------


## b12jose

Sigue Iban, sigue no te cortes hombre!!

----------


## Iban

***
Visto el desenlace del hilo, este post sólo ayuda a generar confusión, así que mejor borrarlo.
***

----------


## b12jose

Bueno, algo se va entendiendo... 

Me gusta mucho la analogía que has puesto. Yo intenté en su momento hacer una aproximación "ficcional" con el juego del concurso... pero me salió el tiro por la culata  :Wink1: 

No obstante, necesito algo más de tiempo para leerlo más tranquilamente y absorber un poco más

Mil gracias Iban

----------


## eidanyoson

Creo que la analogía la entiendo. Pero me surgen dudas.

 A ver, por ejemplo, René Lavand, cuando cuenta su historia del Faro del fin del Mundo, está contando una batallita, sin embargo, eso sería magia ficcional ¿no?.

 Lo digo porque, si eso es así, creo que yo hago mucha magia ficcional y me gustará saber donde no recubro bien mi cobre para que mi cable no pierda conexión...

 Está bien tirarte de la lengua de vez en cuando. Pero me gustaría que likilikilikilis se pasara (incluso Gabi) y nos diera leccioncillas de esto.

----------


## Iban

La historia del faro del fin del mundo... ¿te refieres a la historia del griego? Hummm... No, lo de Lavand no es magia ficcional. Las cartas son cartas, y las damas son damas. Lo que hace Lavand es poético, pero no es más que un relato realista. Se inventa una historia, pero en esa historia, aunque se pintan y se borran cartas (cosa anómala), lo que representan son cartas borradas y pintadas, no son símbolo de nada mas que de sí mismas.

----------


## lalogmagic

Iban, si me permites una ayuda con tu explicación, que al menos yo si estoy entendiendo, con un concepto un poco más concreto, lo encontré en un foro y es una extracción de unas notas de conferencia de Gea:




> _"...en cambio si nos movemos en un plano ficcional, puede que el marco con que envolvemos el imposible sea una distraccion. El efecto esta a merced de una ficcion, ya no es el centro del acto y arrastramos al publico hacia una idea encantadora que sera una misdirection para que no miren las manos como responsables de la trampa, sino que no se cuestionen la trampa porque estan atrapados por la belleza de la ficcion. Si la moneda no desaparece simplemente, sino que al estar cubierta de polvos magicos, o si nos volvemos ciegos dejariamos de verla o que un agujero se agranda hasta cubrir por completo la moneda, podemos conseguir que la idea (si es buena y esta bien comunicada) sea un velo en la percepcion del publico que se queden disfrutando de la idea y que pierdan de vista la mano e incluso la trampa..."_


Pero Iban, sigue con tu analogía que es verdaderamente interesante.

----------


## Iban

En parte coincido y en parte no con lo que dice Gea (ahí, con todos mis huevos): una presentación ficcional no es una herramienta de misdirection para ocultar la trampa. O, al menos, no en el sentido clásico que entendemos. No es una distracción, si la entendemos como un suceso "paralelo". Es... una capa con dibujos, pero traslúcida. Vemos los dibujos, y vemos también lo que ha debajo: pero los dibujos son infinitamente más interesantes. Pero eso no significa que se deje de prestar atención a las manos (si eso sucede, se pierde el efecto mágico), sino que lo que vemos y lo que decidimos estar viendo son cosas diferentes. Vemos cartas pero queremos ver soldados, así que nuestro cerebro genera un proceso de razonamiento en base a soldados (aunque realmente sabemos que son cartas; no es que nos volvamos idiotas y creamos realmente que son soldados).

----------


## lalogmagic

Jajaja, me he reído mucho con lo de los soldados.

Claro que debemos entender el concepto de misdirection de un modo diferente, es quizas la manera en que encontró como decirlo, pero por supuesto que su intención no era que los espectadores vean solamente la ficción, para ello mejor el cine o la caja mágica.

Creo que en este caso la misdirection la debemos entender como despojar de razonamiento al espectador, abatirlo en su busqueda de explicaciones pues es el mismo mago quien se la esta dando a traves de la ficción, no se si me explico pero es algo así.

Quizas con un ejemplo vaya un poco más claro (Los centauros, en la versión de Gabi) la realidad es lo que esta haciendo el mago y que ve el espectador, unas cartas que se van transformando en otra distinta, así tan simple es una ejecución cualquiera de transformaciones, pero cuando gabi nos vende y le compramos la ficción de ser centauros del desierto que decidieron descansar y entonces se dormían y uno de ellos creía despertar... blablabla, entonces entramos en este plano de la magia ficcional, nos olvidamos de buscar explicaciones o de tratar de encontrar el momento tramposo, pues es precisamente a esta misdirection a la que se refiere Gea, es más atractivo al intelecto humano la ficción que la trampa, al menos asi lo interpreto aunque no estoy seguro de darme a entender adecuadamente.

Saludos.

----------


## Moss

Huyyy... que se nos va el melón...

Eidan, me escribes cinco veces este hilo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/el-r...-magico-27538/

----------


## joepc

Yo creo que en este caso la ficción se come al efecto, algo tan grandioso como es el Triunfo se ve palidecido por una presentación que no resalta sus virtudes y una ejecución cargada de malabarismos y enseñadas que ensombrecen el efecto, desviando al espectador hacia la charla y negandole la posibilidad de la magia.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Yo diría que para saber si estamos ante un juego de _Concepción Mágica Ficcional_ (según entiendo que la concibe Gabi) lo primero es identificar el* fenómeno* concreto que compositivamente sustenta el efecto mágico.

En el juego "El Griego" de René Lavand, citado antes, no hay fenómeno y  por tanto, en este caso, podríamos decir que estamos ante un juego que NO es de _Concepción Mágica  Ficcional_.  

Así que para resolver la cuestión que planteáis en este hilo creo que, en primer lugar, habría que responder a la siguiente pregunta: ¿Cual es el fenómeno concreto que se representa en este "Triunfo" (si es que hubiese alguno)?

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Iban

***
Visto el desenlace del hilo, este post sólo ayuda a generar confusión, así que mejor borrarlo.
***

----------


## Iban

(Pedro, si vuelves a pasar por aquí, por favor, danos el gusto de explayarte un poco sobre el concepto de "fenómeno". Por alguna extraña razón, los que sabéis de magia ficcional tendéis a usar un lenguaje excesivamente críptico, y resulta complicado de entender salvo que alguien nos ayude en el viaje).

----------


## julioso

una pregunta, si no la hago reviento.
aunque os parezca una tonteria o incluso os riais ahi va.
¿que es magia ficcional?
puede que entre parrafada y parrafada este, pero preferi preguntar primero y despues leerlo todo comprendiendolo.
gracias   un saludo

----------


## elmanu

> una pregunta, si no la hago reviento.
> aunque os parezca una tonteria o incluso os riais ahi va.
> ¿que es magia ficcional?
> puede que entre parrafada y parrafada este, pero preferi preguntar primero y despues leerlo todo comprendiendolo.
> gracias   un saludo


Un Saludo compañero!
Bueno...yo tampoco lo había escuchado pero, por lo que he estado leyendo, voy a arriesgarme a hacer una contestación muy corta y esperar que luego te respondan mas detalladamente.
SUPONGO!! que se refieren a asociar las cartas con personajes o con algo que represente algo diferente, por ejemplo, en el video, asocian la baraja con el mundo y la carta del revés como una persona diferente.
Pero si alguien que domine puede explicarlo de forma mas extensa soy el primer agradecido ;p

----------


## Iban

Quien pueda responderte a eso en una frase, una de dos, o no tiene ni idea, o es un genio.

Como aquí no queremos pecar ni de uno ni de lo otro, mi buen julioso, léete la "parrafada" y, cuando lo hayas hecho, preguntas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo aún no lo sé.

 Creo que los límites entre magia teatrelizada, historias, personificación, magia ficcional, etc, etc, los tengo muy difusos.
 Es decir, hay cosillas que tengo claras, otras voy emepzando a entender y otras... no hay manera.

 Supongo que no haber tenido acceso a los libros y notas de Gabi, Luis y compañía hace mucho, claro.

 Pero (en mi ignorancia)me pasa un poco como dijo Vicente Canuto en este mismo foro, no lo veo ni para tanto ni tan nuevo...

 Por eso pregunto, porque por ejemplo este mago no tiene ni idea de lo que es magia ficional ni nada que se le parezca (que yo sepa). Y sin embargo tiene un toque ¿no?.

 Por eso... y porque creo que hacer magia ficcional es algo innato en muchos magos que de por si son creativos. Sin saberlo claro, y mezclan juegos de una manera o de otra o todo en uno... como éste.

----------


## magohel

Hola amigos,soy el autor del video.Mi nombre es Helder Sousa. En primero mil perdones,porque el vídeo no está en español. En segundo muchas gracias por vuestros comentários.Voy a escribir algo al respecto con la ayuda de mi amigo google(traductor), perdon se no say bien.

Aquí va un poco de cómo nació esta pieza. En los últimos meses he estado leyendo acerca de las presentaciones, yo tengo algunos juegos  que me encantan y tienen la práctica, pero no tienen las presentaciones. Así que, pensé,no más juegos por ahora, es suficiente por ahora, es el momento de recoger cada uno y trabajar en las presentaciones.Durante la investigación vi el dvd de Dai Vernon,Revelaciones, y en uno de elos el dice '' los juegos deven tener un gancho emotivo'' y no '' mira lo inteligente que soy, eso no importa a la gente, si importam con elas mismo,eso es lo que les importa''.Y eso es algo que estoy de acuerdo.También leí un libro acerca de las presentaciones de Steve Jobs, algunos dirán, que me importa Steves Jobs, no es mago!!! Si apriende mucho con la lectura de outros libros, outros temas. Y una de las raziones del éxito de sus presentaciones es porque el se centró en los problemas de las personas y en las soluciones que los dispositivos que a creado pueden aportar a sus vidas.Ahora les importa, porque se trata de ellos.Con esto en mente un día por la tarde me viene a la mente, no se ha hecho mucho acerca de las personas en la magia,sobre todo si se tiene en cuenta cuestiones tales como el racismo, la hipocresía, la pobreza, la corrupción, la violencia doméstica, la guerra, el hambre ...asi que, por que no hacer magia con estos temas!? Luego estendi la baraja y comenzé a ver algunas similitudes entre las cartas e las personas, entre la baraja e el mundo y las ideas empiezan a llegar muy rápido.Me tomo un pedazo de papel, un bolígrafo, una baraja y en una hora me vienen con esto, nasció Triunfar. El bebé nació, dio los primeros pasos, ahora vay crescer. Crecerá en el estudio de la palabra por palabra, y movimiento a movimiento, y especialmente en las reacciones del público. En mi opinión, tengo que cortar palavras e algunos movimientos, tengo que mostrar las cartas en la mesa en el momento en que estan cara arriba, cara abajo, para que esa condición se registre en la memoria del público, hacer nesse momento una pausa en las aciones...pero estoy muy satisfecho con el resultado. 


Terminó con algunos comentarios de conecidos magos sobre este trabajo:


‎''Wonderful! 

You just opened the door of a new type of card magic.'' Hideo Kato



''Muy bueno'' Mariano Goni




Muchas gracias por vuestros comentários

Helder Sousa

----------


## Iban

Helder,

Gracias por compartir tu proceso creativo con nosotros. ¿Tendremos la suerte de que sigamos contando con tu compañía?

----------


## magohel

> Helder,
> 
> Gracias por compartir tu proceso creativo con nosotros. ¿Tendremos la suerte de que sigamos contando con tu compañía?


 

Vendré aquí siempre que puedo.  :Smile1: 





ps: Alguien que domine los culebreos, sus variantes? 

Estoy de momento estudiando los juegos con ases de Ascanio.

----------


## Iban

Helder,

Salta a la vista tu interés por Ascanio. Luis García tiene un vídeo dedicado al culebreo y todas sus variantes.

Si quieres discutir en profundidad sobre estas técnicas, sólo te puedo sugerir que esperes a cumplir los requisitos, y entres en el laboratorio, donde se puede hablar con total libertad.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Hola! a ver si puedo contar algo de como entiendo yo la magia ficcional y "el fenomeno" asi brevemente. A menudo se habla de ficcion cuando se refiere al fenómeno y esto causa equívocos. El fenómeno pertenece a la vida externa (donde vive el espectador), y es la causa ficticia por la cual se produce el efecto, o dicho de otra manera, el efecto es una manifestación particular del fenómeno. Yo pienso que siempre hay fenómeno, por lo tanto toda la magia tiene una carga ficcional, pero a menudo es muy pobre o mejor dicho muy poca, la magia ficcional no es mejor ni peor ni incompatible con otros acercamientos como la magia mas realista. Ejemplossss:

- El caso mas sencillo de fenómeno es "el gesto mágico": chasqueo los dedos y la carta cambia, ¿porque cambia la carta? porque chasqueo los dedos, efecto: trasnformacion de una carta, fenomeno: chasquido magico. 
- Mentalista que adivina la persona en quien estas pensando. Efecto: Me adivinan que estoy pensando en Mami, Fenómeno: Una capacidad mental por encima de lo normal del mentalista, con la cual entre otras cosas lee el pensamiento.
- La carta ambiciosa: Efecto: la carta sube Fenomeno: una carta presenta cualidad humanas, en concreto un deseo por destacar por encima de las demas cartas.

La ficción la plantea o la sugiere el mago, el universo es ficticio, puede ser complejo, absurdo o retorcido  pero no "vale todo", el fenomeno tiene sus propias reglas propuestas directa o indirectamente que se tienen que respetar, si planteas una ficción y luego haces lo que te da la gana se viene todo abajo (como un peli mala que no te cress). Cuanto mas ficcional quieres ser mas coherente con el fenómeno tiene que ser todo lo que pasa (lo que hace y dice el mago, lo que experimenta el espectador, los efectos que se producen), lo que muy a menudo no pasa. También pasa que muchas veces el efecto no esta a la altura del fenómeno, en esos casos es conveniente tirar a por un fenómeno menos ambicioso o encontrar un efecto a la altura del fenómeno.

Hay muchos juegos o mejor dicho PRESENTACIONES populares que son muy ficcionales como la baraja invisible, el agua y aceite o las cartas al peso. Otros que no lo son tanto, la del triunfo por ejemplo suele ser un aprouch narrativo cuando se habla de que vino un fulano borracho y nos mezclo asi y asa  (esto es mas o menos una historia que decora los efectos, como hace lavand, pero que no los sustentan, como lo están el binomio efecto-fenómeno), (nota posterior: tambien hay presentaciones del triunfo muy realista donde lo principal es recalcar la situación de las cosas concentrando todo el interés en el efecto, gesto mágico y a correr). Otros como la carta rota y recompuesta habitualmente se presentan como magia realista, pero por ejemplo como lo presenta soma en su numero del FISM es totalmente ficcional, ahi el fenómeno es un viaje hacia atras en el tiempo y por eso suceden los efectos, NO HAY CHASQUIDITO!!

me se entiende??

Dicho esto , esta presentacion del triunfo es muy emotiva pero no es ficcional, es casi totalmente narrativa. Asi que mi veredicto es ni realista ni ficcional, sino narrativa.

abrazos

----------


## magohel

Una actualizacion en Triumph: Triunfar-spanish.wmv - YouTube

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Para los culebreos leer a Asacanio y ver mucho a magos como Miguel Gomez, e mismo Gabi, Helder, Josequesoyyo, Migelajo que sabe hacer el culebreo, a eso que hacen ellos se deben parecer nuestro manejos!!!

Que majo Helder que nos lo ha subtitulado en castellano!!

----------


## Iban

Andrews,

Para ser narrativa, ¿las cartas no deberían ser cartas? El hecho de representar otra cosa (personas en la sociedad), ¿no lo convierte en ficcional? Las cosas no suceden por habilidades narradas, sino que reflejan el discurrir del relato en otro plano diferente de los hechos que observamos.

Me has dejado doblado con eso de que este vídeo es magia narrativa...

(Por lo demás, tu explicación sobre efecto, ficción y fenómeno; de coña).

Helder, tu juego cada día es más emotivo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues si, si que me has matado ahora que empezá a creer que entendía algo, vienes tú y ¡ala! todo a la m.... Ahora mismo estoy del mismo estado que Iban.

 Y Helder, Muchísimas gracias.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Bueno en primer lugar decir a Helder que hace el triunfo fantásticamente, debates ficcionales a parte.

En reprimerísimo lugar decir que esto es lo que yo pienso (y que la mayoría de las veces dudo) así que esto no va a misa ni muchisimo menos.

"Para ser narrativa, ¿las cartas no deberían ser cartas? El hecho de representar otra cosa (personas en la sociedad), ¿no lo convierte en ficcional?"

A ver si soy capaz de responder a eso por aproximaciones. En la magia ficcional las cartas normalmente son cartas, a menudo se confunde ficción con cuento o relato y nada mas lejos. Una ficción suele ser algo mucho más sutil, muchas veces verosimil. 

Esto es un ejemplo de magia ficcional 100% 
Sugestión - YouTube


El hecho de decir que las cartas representaran personas no hace que sea magia ficcional, en este caso es mas como un cuento, como una narración metafórica que acompaña al efecto, lo decora y lo adorna. Se me ocurren muchos ejemplos de Román que tiene muchas presentaciones narrativas geniales y divertidas, como un matrix que las cartas son futbolistas y las monedas pelotas, y otros más. Si bien es cierto que la distinción no es desdeluego obvia, la linea entre ficción y narración puede ser difusa como es el caso.

En la ficción el fenómeno y el efecto tienen una relación muy estrecha estrecha, son dos caras de la misma moneda. En esta presentación del triunfo juego es difícil definir un fenómeno y mucho fas difícil que el efecto que se produce sea la manifestación de ese fenómeno. Él fenomeno y ficcion no esta superpuestos en planos diferentes, son lo mismo, el efecto es la manifestación física, la prueba. 

En la magia ficcional el mago y espectador comparten la experiencia en el presente (leer el "presente constante" de gabi), esto no pasa en este juego. Gabi requeteacierta en diferenciar al mago (el que esta ahí y comparte la experiencia con los espectadores, ajeno a métodos y tampas) del prestímano (ese que estudia los juegos, sabe las trampas que están detrás de todo, ese que sabe que es lo que va a pasar, que sabe que después de la fase 1 del agua y aceite viene la fase 2...). El prestimano se queda en casa y a la actuación a va el mago.

Los centaruos de Tamariz por ejemplo no son bajo mi punto de vista ficcional sino narrativo. Ejemplos de presentaciones ficcionales son casi todas las de libro "cartoficciones" de Pit, insisto en que ficción no es un cuento. El del zumo que se toma y por eso adivina las cartas, el de que es capaz de sentir los colores de las cartas a través de la mesa y por eso las adivina... un elemplo clasico de magia ficcional es el open travelers, ademas es un caso muy curioso porque en este caso la trampa, el "empalme invisible", forma parte de la ficción y por eso aparece, ya que en magia ficcional nunca se alude al truco o trampa como se hace constantemente en la magia realista (o mejor dicho de contraste con la realidad).

En general estamos todos de acuerdo en que los nombres  que se ponene llevana equívoco magia ficcional, magia realista...

no se si he aclarado algo

abrazos

----------


## luis_bcn

Lo primero felicitar a helder por un juego y una charla muy bonita,  me ya encantado pero tengo una duda  que no me cuadra,  en el juego hablas de que mucha gente te da la espalada por ser pobre,  blanco,  etc...(  y aqui viene el mal sabor que me ha quedado  )  al final de todo a mi me da la sensacion de que   ( yo , la carta)  soy el que le esta dando la espalda a todos , en la imagen final todos me estan dando la espalda o yo a ellos.
p.d :no seria mejor acabar todas bocaabaio o boca arriba?  Creo que en esta charla seria lo correcto,  pero corregiirme si me equivoco.
2 p.d : muy interesante este debate que llevais,   ojala gabi se pasara y posteara algo,  se lo dire aunque se que pasara de mi, jijijiji

----------


## Iban

Sí y no. :-)

Estoy de acuerdo en que en esta presentación falla el fenómeno. Pero en caso de que se definiese mejor (un lider que, al eliminar la desigualdad social, se convierte en un referente que destaca de la multitud...), ¿no conseguiríamos convertir el efecto en una "representación gráfica" del fenómeno, que es lo que entiendo de tus "dos caras de la misma moneda"?

Porque yo, en esta presentación, no veo al prestímano por ningún lado...

----------


## Iban

Ah, otra cosa, el tema de los OT. J*der, ahí sí que me revuelvo.. (quizás por ignorante). ¿El objetivo de la magia ficcional no es alejar al espectador del plano de los sucesos, para llevarlo al plano del relato, de manera que no sienta interés por la trampa? Porque con los OTs...

----------


## luis_bcn

> Sí y no. :-)
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que en esta presentación falla el fenómeno. Pero en caso de que se definiese mejor (un lider que, al eliminar la desigualdad social, se convierte en un referente que destaca de la multitud...)..


No se si me estas respondiendo o no a mi,  jijiji,  pero si es asi seguiria sin cuadrarme,  l nos esta dando la espalda,  por lo tanto la igualdad entre personas  sigue sin ser completa,  : p

----------


## Iban

Jjajaja.. No, le decía a Andrews, to post lo he leído después de escribir.

En tu caso: si todas quedan en el mismo sentido, ¿gracias a qué? Alguien o algo tiene que haberlo causado. Pues que sea el lider social, aun al precio de quedar él aislado...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Tienes razón no hay prestímano por ningún lado.




> Ah, otra cosa, el tema de los OT. J*der, ahí sí que me revuelvo.. (quizás por ignorante). ¿El objetivo de la magia ficcional no es alejar al espectador del plano de los sucesos, para llevarlo al plano del relato, de manera que no sienta interés por la trampa? Porque con los OTs...


Debe ser muy tarde pero no se que es un OT. Pero te digo que la ficción no es un relato!!! no hay plano del relato, un relato es en magia narrativa. La magia ficcional tiene mas que ver con la experiencia que vive el espectador, como interpreta el efecto. 

"Pero en caso de que se definiese mejor (un lider que, al eliminar la desigualdad social, se convierte en un referente que destaca de la multitud...), ¿no conseguiríamos convertir el efecto en una "representación gráfica" del fenómeno, que es lo que entiendo de tus "dos caras de la misma moneda"?"

Pues yo creo que no (no totalmente), el efecto no es una representación gráfica, sigue siendo como un cuento. Esto es  mas cercano a un enfoque metafórico (como la magia de Luis Garcia quizá), pero no ficcional. Sigue siendo un relato. En magia narrativa el espectador escucha y asimila, en la magia ficcional el espectador forma parte del fenómeno, esta presente en esa realidad paralela. En "Sugestión" los espectadores son testigos de esa sugestión y de hecho la viven en las propias carnes (estan dentro), el el triunfo el espectador escucha una historia que le están narrando (miran desde fuera).

----------


## Iban

OT, Open Travellers... o también "Operación Truño", de donde salió Bisbal. :-)

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> En tu caso: si todas quedan en el mismo sentido, ¿gracias a qué? Alguien o algo tiene que haberlo causado.


ahi, ahí...

----------


## Iban

> en la magia ficcional el espectador forma parte del fenómeno


Entiendo que más allá de ser un receptor, ¿no? ¿Tiene que ser participante activo? Quiero decir, en un agua y aceite, el espectador no es más que espectador. En la mayoría de los ejemplos... "de libro", el fenómeno se produce esté o no esté el espectador...

Siento que dé la sensación de que quiero acorralarte, pero es precisamente lo contrario, quiero eliminar errores de concepción que tengo.

----------


## magohel

> Lo primero felicitar a helder por un juego y una charla muy bonita, me ya encantado pero tengo una duda que no me cuadra, en el juego hablas de que mucha gente te da la espalada por ser pobre, blanco, etc...( y aqui viene el mal sabor que me ha quedado ) al final de todo a mi me da la sensacion de que ( yo , la carta) soy el que le esta dando la espalda a todos , en la imagen final todos me estan dando la espalda o yo a ellos.
> p.d :no seria mejor acabar todas bocaabaio o boca arriba? Creo que en esta charla seria lo correcto, pero corregiirme si me equivoco.
> 2 p.d : muy interesante este debate que llevais, ojala gabi se pasara y posteara algo, se lo dire aunque se que pasara de mi, jijijiji


 

En primero lugar, muchas gracias por vuestras palabras. Voy a tratar de responder a tu duda lo mejor que pueda. El protagonista de la historia somos nosotros, la carta nos representa a nosotros, pero en general. No al mago, o al espectador. Siempre hablo en general; el espectador es quien puede identificarse como racista, o ladrón; es su decisión. Yo solo hablo de que tenemos que hacer esto y esto para que tengamos un mundo mejor;, y una de esas cosas es no dar la espalda. El final , las cartas boca abajo son el mundo sin caos, y la carta boca arriba somos nosotros sonriendo, felices.  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  . Esta noche he hecho este juego por primera vez, y la reacción del público fue tremenda. Una ovación de pie. 

ps: Es probable que la traducción del vídeo no sea la mejor, de ahí la confusión con la historia.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Ah, otra cosa, el tema de los OT. J*der, ahí sí que me revuelvo.. (quizás por ignorante). ¿El objetivo de la magia ficcional no es alejar al espectador del plano de los sucesos, para llevarlo al plano del relato, de manera que no sienta interés por la trampa? Porque con los OTs...


ahhh, los OTs son un caso muy singular creo, pero ahí se plantea la ficción de que es posible esconder la carta en la mano de manera que no se vea, que parece que no esta pero si que esta, que se mimetiza y la prueba es... el efecto.

En la presentación Larry Jennings se cepilla su propia ficción cuando dice, "para el cuatro as voy a cambiar el procedimiento para que no me pilleis" ( :Confused: ) o algo así, acto seguido coge la baraja para hacer un rub'a'dub. Otra buena manera de cepillarse la ficcion es que al final los ases se cambien por otras cartas como pasa en muchas versiones. ¿¿y eso a que viene??

----------


## Iban

Otra cosa: ¿qué palabra usamos para referirnos a la realidad superior, en magia ficcional? Lo de relato, ya veo que no. ¿Suprarrealidad? ¿Ficción? ¿Metarelato?... ehh... ¿Bob Esponja? :-D

(Y lo de más arriba de la implicación del espectador. Que estamos cruzando posts, y tengo miedo de que se te escape alguno).

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Entiendo que más allá de ser un receptor, ¿no? ¿Tiene que ser participante activo? Quiero decir, en un agua y aceite, el espectador no es más que espectador. En la mayoría de los ejemplos... "de libro", el fenómeno se produce esté o no esté el espectador...
> 
> Siento que dé la sensación de que quiero acorralarte, pero es precisamente lo contrario, quiero eliminar errores de concepción que tengo.


Nada más lejos de darme esa sensación, asi me sirve para ordenarme a mi también.

En el agua y aceite se plantea la ficción de que las cartas comparten una serie de propiedades con una emulsión y una vez más la prueba es el efecto. Si es cierto que en este caso el espectador no se ve involucrado al nivel del caso de la sugestión pero el sigue estando en el mismo plano que el mago, para mi sigue estando dentro (apoyado en el borde  :Smile1:  ), ambos son testigos de una cosa que pasa, que experimentan juntos en el presente. Lo que sucede es verosímil y congruente. 

Así que puedes tachar eso que he dicho, y cambiarlo temporalmente por "el espectador experimenta el fenómeno en el presente". 

Se aprende mucho buscando las grietas, que no decaiga!!

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

AÑADO: El espectador esta en el mismo plano que el fenómeno y el efecto. 

Eso en este triunfo no pasa, creo que ahi le hemos dao! aqui el efecto se produce en una realidad metafórica totalmente alternativa, ajena al espectador.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Otra cosa: ¿qué palabra usamos para referirnos a la realidad superior, en magia ficcional? Lo de relato, ya veo que no. ¿Suprarrealidad? ¿Ficción? ¿Metarelato?... ehh... ¿Bob Esponja? :-D
> 
> (Y lo de más arriba de la implicación del espectador. Que estamos cruzando posts, y tengo miedo de que se te escape alguno).


jajaja, yo no lo llamaría realidad superior, pero creo que nos refermios a ello como "ficcion" simplemente. Es importante que le ficcion no abrarca toda la realidad, no la sustituye sino que es como un parche ficcional, una burbuja, un escondite, una grietecilla... la ficcion no se lo come todo quiero decir, el espectador sigue siendo el espectador, el mago el mago, el sitio físico sigue siendo el mismo, el escenario es el escenario, la mayor parte de las reglas siguen funcionando (la gravedad,la crisis, los beatles, megan fox...), Es como una realidad paralela que se parece mucho a la habitual pero con algún matiz sutil.

Creo que ahí tembién le hemos dado, en este ejemplo del triunfo no pasa eso.

Otro ejemplo de esto, aqui la realidad y la ficcion difieren solo en una pequeña burbuja... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mTZvVY7SB0

----------


## Iban

Quieto, toro. ¿Fenómeno y efecto están en el mismo plano?

¿No es, el efecto, una demostración/sombra/representación del fenómeno?

El fenómeno existe sin necesidad del efecto. Pero el efecto no es más que un rompecabezas si no hay fenómeno que lo sustente.

¿O es que vuelvo a equivocar términos?

Entiendo que el espectador ha de quedarse en el plano del fenómeno (apoyado en el borde de la mesa, o metido en la charca hasta las rodillas), ¿pero no es el efecto, sino un acompañamiento visual del fenómeno? Una demostración tangible, una prueba de la realidad del fenómeno... Y por eso veo yo a veces el riesgo en la magia ficcional: que el fenómeno se convierta TAN en el foco de atención, que el propio efecto importe tres pepinos... porque el espectador, ante el esfuerzo que requiere prestar atención a dos planos diferentes (como si mirásemos dos objetos, uno con cada ojo), decida abandonar uno y centarse en el otro.

----------


## Iban

Ah, y lo del parche, a mí también me cuadra. La realidad sigue envolviendo aquello que no caiga bajo la ficción: yo la entendía como una lente que distorsiona una parcela de la realidad, ya sea temporal, espacial, o referida a ciertas caracterísiticas de ciertos objetos.

Ahora bien, bajo esa premisa, yo sí veo "realidad distorsionada" en lo que a este triunfo se refiere. Pero supongo que en esto no llegaremos a un acuerdo, así que sigamos desenredando la madeja.

(Maldito Gabi, en menudos jaleos que nos mete).

P.D.: Megan Fox es ficción, por mucho que te empeñes.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Quieto, toro. ¿Fenómeno y efecto están en el mismo plano?


Yo solo veo dos planos (interno y externo), en lo que respecta al espectador solo hay uno, el externo. el método esta dentro, el fenómeno fuera y el efecto esta en los dos (mitad y mitad ??). 

Pero no hay mas planos, no hay un plano metafórico como yo veo en este juego. 

"El fenómeno existe sin necesidad del efecto. Pero el efecto no es más que un rompecabezas si no hay fenómeno que lo sustente." Estoy deacuerdo.

En realidad el prestímano (nosotros) que mira desde arriba habla de fenómeno y efecto. El espectador tengo mis dudas que diferencia entre fenómeno y efecto, el debe ver una especie de efec-omeno o fenom-ecto  :Smile1: .

quiero toro jajaja. creo que el toro se va a la piltar macho. un placer divagar sobre estos temas

un abrazote

----------


## Iban

Pues te dejo preguntas para mañana (que yo también me voy a la cama. Mi jefe, no sé porqué, ha cogido la manía de no dejarme dormir en la oficina).

Igual creo que intuyo lo que llevas rato queriéndonos decir. Aquí no hay magia ficcional, porque la ficción no "contiene" a las cartas, sino que las cartas es como si representaran un "teatrillo" de la ficción. Es decir: las cartas no son realmente "personas en una realidad social", sino que "representan" personas en una realidad social. ¿Van por ahí tus tiros? Por eso lo de tu plano único efectómeno-fenomecto (jojojojojo... Gabi te va a crucificar).

Cada vez tengo más claro que, con un enfoque adecuado, cualquier cosa que nos presente puede acabar siendo ficcional, o todo lo contrario, según por qué lado le saquemos punta al lápiz.

Tengo una última duda (por hoy): siendo así, si efecto y fenómeno han de estar siempre en el mismo plano, ¿no restringe eso siempre a que las cartas sean cartas, y entonces sólo podemos alterar la realidad de sus cualidades, o de nuestra percepción de las mismas? Es decir: no elimina esto el objeto, como variable de la ficción, anclándolo como "es lo que es, y punto", pero "es de una manera diferente a como es en la realidad"?

Porque si es así, menudo pedazo de corsé.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Igual creo que intuyo lo que llevas rato queriéndonos decir. Aquí no hay magia ficcional, porque la ficción no "contiene" a las cartas, sino que las cartas es como si representaran un "teatrillo" de la ficción. Es decir: las cartas no son realmente "personas en una realidad social", sino que "representan" personas en una realidad social. ¿Van por ahí tus tiros? Por eso lo de tu plano único efectómeno-fenomecto (jojojojojo... Gabi te va a crucificar).


Totally!!!!!  :Smile1: 

Acerca del corsé, lo bueno de la magia es que puedes hacer lo que te de la gana, se llame (o alguien lo quiera llamar) ficcional, narrativo, ibanesco o bizzarro. No hay limites asi que n ohay corses.

Seguro que hay ejemplos de ficciones que funcionan en que las cartas dejan de ser cartas (en el agua y aceite dejan de serlo un poco), la presentacion que proponia pepe del "reflejos" creo que es un intento de ficción en el que las cartas son "espejos" pero que no se aguanta, muchas discrepancias e incoherencias, los efectos no se corresponden al fenómeno... Pero todo es ponerse para encontrarlo.

Buenas nochesssss

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Leyendo vuestros comentarios (exceptuando los de mi buen amigo "E.S.ANDREWS") me da la sensación de que muchas de vuestras dudas se aclararían si primero estudiaseis esta temática directamente de la fuente original en vez de hacer tantas suposiciones a priori. Para ello os remito a los escritos publicados por el mismo Gabi sobre su _Concepción Mágica Ficcional_: *"El Efecto, para un mundo de ficción mágica"* y *"Alicante Ficcional"*_._ 

En mi opinión, una vez estudiados estos textos y solo entonces, creo que sería conveniente presentar las dudas que pudiesen surgir para intentar, aun con la posibilidad de equivocarnos, aclararlas entre todos.

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Kiko

Coincido con Pedro Bryce y en parte con Pipo (E.S.ANDREWS) y voy a ser tan breve que ya he terminado.

----------


## Kiko

Recibido mensaje privado de Iban: 

_"Kiko,

Tú, que de esto sabes un poco, ¿no echarías una mano para entenderlo mejor?"_


Con mucho gusto me he papado ya seis páginas del post y con gran placer me voy a cagar ficcionalmente en las churras y en las merinas. 

Tal vez magia "ficcional" no es un término muy afortunado (en mi opinión) aunque ya es demasiado tarde para cambiarlo. Gabi lo acuñó como contrapunto a la magia "realista" (otro término fácilmente controvertido y confuso). De lo que se deduce que Gabi no es Ascanio en lo que se refiere al arte de la nomenclatura mágica.


Siendo dramáticamente sintético:

- Magia ficcional ≠ magia narrativa.

- Magia ficcional ≠ magia metafórica.

- Condición necesaria (pero no suficiente) es que al menos se atisbe la "causa" (mágica)

- Condición necesaria (pero no suficiente) es que la ficción se viva en presente. 

- Condición necesaria (pero no suficiente) es que la ficción sea verosímil.

- Condición necesaria (pero no suficiente) es que la experiencia mágica redimensione el "efecto" como manifestación de un "fenómeno" mágico (estúdiese fenomenología) 

- Fenómeno  ≠ ficción

- Fenómeno  ≠ efecto

- Fenómeno  ≠ causa mágica

- Fenómeno  ≠ gesto mágico

- Triunfo ficcional  ≠ triunfo ficcional


PD: Jamás volveré a ver con los mismos ojos al cable coaxial de antena.

----------


## Iban

Llegados a este punto, yo al menos creo que he entendido un poco más lo que debe o no debe ser. Para mí, la gran revelación ha sido que *la magia metafórica no está contenida en la magia ficcional* (error al que me aferraba). Así que, gracias a Andrews (con su método socrático), bajo la mirada desaprobadora de Pedro, y con la puntilla final de Kiko (por cierto, el MP fue antes de empezar a hablar con Andrews, no vaya a ser que ahora despertemos susceptibilidades sin quererlo), al menos un pelín más claro sí que me ha quedado.

Ya tengo la primera pieza del puzzle: las cosas son lo que son, aunque son de una manera diferente. No pueden simular ser otra cosa.

Dicho lo cual, y para no contagiar mi confusión a quien lea este hilo, elimino mis comentarios iniciales (Kiko, para tu tranquilidad, un cable coaxial vuelve a ser solamente un cable coaxial).

Muchas gracias a los tres, porque ha sido muy revelador.

----------


## eidanyoson

Por mi parte, como iniciador del hilo, quería dar las gracias a todo el mundo, por una vez me ha salido un hilo interesante jejeje.

 Creo que me ha quedado más claro, en mi caso lo que creo que me ha abierto más los ojos ha sido el ejemplo del agua y aceite, y cuando después Iban ha comentado lo del corsé. 

 A ver is es verdad que he entendido algo:

 Si en mi juego hablo de que tengo una baraja gaseosa (¿?) y que gracias a ello si echo vaho, que es aire caliente, a una carta se vuelve el gas menos denso y por eso sube, eso es ficcional ¿no? (es que es una presentación que tengo para los ases ascensor jeje).

 La cuestión (entre otras cosas) es que se produzca un efecto mágico en el cual parezca que el mago no ha hecho nada (está al mismo nivel que el espectador), es decir parece que la magia se produce sola.

 ¿Voy bien?.

----------


## Kiko

> Llegados a este punto, yo al menos creo que he entendido un poco más lo que debe o no debe ser. Para mí, la gran revelación ha sido que *la magia metafórica no está contenida en la magia ficcional* (error al que me aferraba).



(Magia ficcional  ≠ magia metafórica )  ≠  (la magia metafórica no está contenida en la magia ficcional)

Dicho en positivo: la magia ficcional puede expresarse también por medio de metáforas. 

Las metáforas no son condición necesaria ni suficiente, pero tampoco incompatible.

----------


## Iban

> (Magia ficcional ≠ magia metafórica ) ≠ (la magia metafórica no está contenida en la magia ficcional)
> 
> Dicho en positivo: la magia ficcional puede expresarse también por medio de metáforas. 
> 
> Las metáforas no son condición necesaria ni suficiente, pero tampoco incompatible.


Te voy a arrear con una estaca en la cabeza. No vale hablar como la esfinge.

Hagamos una pregunta más sencilla: en la magia ficcional, ¿una moneda puede ser referida como algo que no sea una moneda? Un pensamiento, una galaxia, un coche que, tras pasar por la prensa de una chaterraría ha quedado compactado... ¿o sólo puede ser una moneda, aunque sea ingrávida, o de goma, o que se vuelve invisible cuando pestañeamos tres veces seguidas?

(Eidan, a mí no me mires).

----------


## Kiko

> Creo que me ha quedado más claro, en mi caso lo que creo que me ha abierto más los ojos ha sido el ejemplo del agua y aceite, .


Jamás he visto un agua y aceite ficcional, ni por asomo...
 ¿que las cartas rojas y negras son como el agua y el aceite? Siempre que lo veo incumple uno de los requisitos fundamentales: *no es verosímil.* 

Hay presentaciones sobre agua y aceite que pasan de ridículas a absurdas cuando se justifican diciendo que la tinta de las cartas rojas está hecha en base de aceite y las negras en base acuosa...  Aunque eso fuera cierto ¿y qué? ¿eso causa la separación? Si es que...  ¿esto que era magia ficcional o magia cómica?

Un mínimo análisis revela la incoherencia de fondo: si las rojas y negras tuviesen la propiedad del agua y el aceite, la tendrían siempre, no? ¿cómo es que no pasa todo el rato? y si sucede por algún otro motivo entonces la ficción es otra...

----------


## Iban

¿Deberíamos, entonces, frotar las rojas entre las manos, antes del efecto, para calentarlas, mientras las negras las dejamos cerca del cubata con hielos, para que las cartas calientes asciendan y las frías caigan abajo?

----------


## Kiko

> Te voy a arrear con una estaca en la cabeza. No vale hablar como la esfinge.
> 
> Hagamos una pregunta más sencilla: en la magia ficcional, ¿una moneda puede ser referida como algo que no sea una moneda? Un pensamiento, una galaxia, un coche que, tras pasar por la prensa de una chaterraría ha quedado compactado... ¿o sólo puede ser una moneda, aunque sea ingrávida, o de goma, o que se vuelve invisible cuando pestañeamos tres veces seguidas?


Ambas.

 El objeto o el contexto siempre se puede reinterpretar, pero eso sólo es un punto de partida que no garantiza el "fenómeno" mágico (magia ficcional).

----------


## Kiko

> ¿Deberíamos, entonces, frotar las rojas entre las manos, antes del efecto, para calentarlas, mientras las negras las dejamos cerca del cubata con hielos, para que las cartas calientes asciendan y las frías caigan abajo?


Caca.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Discrepo energicamente!! Pero ahora no tengo tiempo de escribir. Solo queria decir eso...

----------


## eidanyoson

Cuanto más creo entender, menos entiendo. Pero en el fondo me encanta.

 De las útimas cosas que he leído la que menos entiendo es la de Kiko:

 "Un mínimo análisis revela la incoherencia de fondo: si las rojas y  negras tuviesen la propiedad del agua y el aceite, la tendrían siempre,  no? ¿cómo es que no pasa todo el rato? y si sucede por algún otro motivo  entonces la ficción es otra... 				"

 Significa que, entonces, en el juego de "sugestión" de Gabi, si hiciera luego otro juego  distinto, al mismo público, en el que hiciera culebreos, la gente pensaría que es sugestión también lo cual para ese otro juego podría dar con todo al traste. Y si no lo pensaran, no sería coherente con la fición creada en el primer juego (sugestión) y el primer juego dejaría de ser ficcional.

 ¿Dónde me pierdo ? (ya respondo yo, en todas partes...)

 Dices que el agua y aceite no es ficcional porque no es verosimil. Eso significa que lo de traerse una baraja especial de china comprada en un anticuario con propiedades especiales y única en el mundo para hacer el agua y aceite ¿tampoco valdría como ficcional...?

 ¿Los Gremmlins no son ficcionales por que no son verosímiles? :P

 Grrrrrrr. Algún día lo lograré.

----------


## Kiko

> Cuanto más creo entender, menos entiendo. Pero en el fondo me encanta.
> 
>  De las útimas cosas que he leído la que menos entiendo es la de Kiko:
> 
>  "Un mínimo análisis revela la incoherencia de fondo: si las rojas y  negras tuviesen la propiedad del agua y el aceite, la tendrían siempre,  no? ¿cómo es que no pasa todo el rato? y si sucede por algún otro motivo  entonces la ficción es otra... 				"
> 
>  Significa que, entonces, en el juego de "sugestión" de Gabi, si hiciera luego otro juego  distinto, al mismo público, en el que hiciera culebreos, la gente pensaría que es sugestión también lo cual para ese otro juego podría dar con todo al traste. Y si no lo pensaran, no sería coherente con la fición creada en el primer juego (sugestión) y el primer juego dejaría de ser ficcional.
> 
>  ¿Dónde me pierdo ? (ya respondo yo, en todas partes...)
> ...


Los Gremmlins, de momento, pertenecen a otro plano artístico (cine), en el que el término "ficcional" no significa lo mismo que "magia ficcional". 

¿Traer una baraja china antigua y única va a hacer verosímil el planteamiento del agua y aceite? Hombre, por favor...  No digo que sea imposible un agua y aceite ficcional, lo que dije es que en mi vida lo he visto.
Sin embargo como magia absurda o cómica creo que encajaría mejor.

El juego de sugestión de Gabi se acerca mucho más a la magia ficcional porque:
- Utiliza un "high concept" como es la temática de la sugestión, que está bien arraigada en la sociedad y se presta fácilmente para ser experimentada.
- El ritual que hace (movimientos y charla) es suficientemente largo y específico como para no volver a verlo en otros juegos.
- Gracias a la temática, el ritual es implícitamente irreproducible. Lo mismo sucedería por ejemplo con la hipnosis hecha con el penduleo de un reloj de cadena. Todo el mundo sabe que un buen hipnotista podría usar con éxito ese método, y eso no significa que cada vez que veas un penduleo como ese quedarás hipnotizado. Implícitamente sabemos que detrás hay más factores que no estamos considerando. Por tanto, indirectamente cumple, en mi opinión, otra de las condiciones necesarias (aunque no suficientes): que el ritual sea irreproducible.
- En el momento de la sugestión no afirma sino que pregunta. No sería tan verosímil si afirmase. 
- Para mi es una ficción "light" porque el fenómeno (sugestión) sólo se corrobora como mágico a posteriori (los ases se ven cuando ya no están sugestionados). Lo más fuerte es cuando el fenómeno se experimenta directamente como mágico. Este juego, en mi opinión, no es el caso.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Yo crep que todo esto es menos teorico y rebuscado.

La definicion del fenomeno es clara, la causa ficcitia del efecto. La magia ficcional es una corriente magica en que el fenomeno tiene una gran importancia y se desarrolla mas profundamente (sin descuidar el efecto que es el protagonista)

Pero son todo gamas porque hasta la magia realista tiene el gesto magico, que yo eentiendo como la expresion mas simplificada de fenomeno.
Asi que mas que si una cosa es magia ficcional o no yo hablaria de un caracter ficcificcional (caracter narrativo, realista, metaforico..).

Luego a uno le podran parecer mas verosimiles o menos, opinables, funcionaran de una manera o de otra... Se podra discutir que como lo experimenta el espectador, ssi se lo cree, sino, sino importa, hasta donde penetra, si hay un presente constante, si el espectador se entera de algo o vuelven a ser todo pajas de mago y un sinfin de cosas, y seran todas unas discusiones interesdantisimas.

Para mi el agua y aceite (la presentacipn clasica) tiene un caracter ficccional mucho mas fuerte que por ejemplo, la carta que quue se con vierte en elegida al dar un chasquidp y mas tambien que este tirunfo que siento que tiene un caracter mas narrativo.

Estoy cansado d escribir en estas miniteclas coponnnnn, ya escribire mas luego.

----------


## Kiko

> Yo crep que todo esto es menos teorico y rebuscado.
> 
> La definicion del fenomeno es clara, la causa ficcitia del efecto. La magia ficcional es una corriente magica en que el fenomeno tiene una gran importancia y se desarrolla mas profundamente (sin descuidar el efecto que es el protagonista)
> 
> Pero son todo gamas porque hasta la magia realista tiene el gesto magico, que yo eentiendo como la expresion mas simplificada de fenomeno.
> Asi que mas que si una cosa es magia ficcional o no yo hablaria de un caracter ficcificcional (caracter narrativo, realista, metaforico..).
> 
> Luego a uno le podran parecer mas verosimiles o menos, opinables, funcionaran de una manera o de otra... Se podra discutir que como lo experimenta el espectador, ssi se lo cree, sino, sino importa, hasta donde penetra, si hay un presente constante, si el espectador se entera de algo o vuelven a ser todo pajas de mago y un sinfin de cosas, y seran todas unas discusiones interesdantisimas.
> 
> ...



Fenómeno ≠ causa ficticia del efecto

No mezclemos términos. La causa ficcional o mágica es una condición necesaria (pero no suficiente) para que se produzca el fenómeno. 

Si mezclamos churras con merinas es normal que luego las conclusiones sean tan dispares. 

Sustituir "ficcional" en magia, por "carácter ficcional" es como sustituir "cómico" por "carácter cómico". ¿Hace falta? Uno puede pretender hacer gracia y luego preguntar ¿lo que acabas de escuchar tiene "carácter cómico"?  ¿perdone, carácter cómico? La pregunta no es esa. La pregunta es: ¿te has reído o te ha hecho gracia? ¿sí o no? Si te has reído o te ha hecho gracia podemos luego hablar de grados. Pero si no lo has conseguido no hablemos de cómico ni de carácter cómico.

En "magia ficcional" la diferencia puede llegar a ser esta:
¿Usted ha percibido el "carácter ficcional" del juego? 
- Sí.
¿usted ha experimentado, sentido o vivido el "fenómeno"?
- No.

En el caso de agua y el aceite, jamás he vivido ni he visto a otros experimentar ese fenómeno como tal, ni por asomo. Simplemente he tenido la experiencia mágica del efecto y cierta correspondencia o semejanza con la idea del agua y el aceite. De lo cual ni se infiere que una sea consecuencia de la otra, ni se vive esa experiencia como tal.

----------


## eidanyoson

Otro problema, el "high concept".

 Si quiero hacer un juego ficcional (suponiendo que supiera y lo hubiera entendido que aún no) sobre hipnosis es posible que a la mayoría de la gente el juego les resultase mágico. Pero hay un grupo (grande) de gente que no cree en la hipnosis. Pero nada. Si das con esa gente este juego dejaría de ser ficcional y pasaría a ser... en fin, cutre.

 Es decir, si el "high concept" como le llamas,  no casa con el espectador apaga y vámonos.

 Y viceversa, si a un creyente católico le hago una ficción donde meta el tema de los milagros el juego será la bomba porque el SI creerá.

 Si esto fuera así, que seguro que no y ahora lo rebatiréis y seguimos aprendiendo y aprehendiendo, un juego ficcional puede no funcionar según el público, lo cual dificulta la creación de una atmósfera mágica (y viceversa). No veo aquí una ventaja sobre una magia narrativa, por ejemplo.

----------


## Iban

Kiko, si le preguntas a un espectador si ha percibido el carácter ficcional del juego, antes tendrías que hacerle leer las 200 páginas del Alicante Ficcional para que te supiera responder, y aún así... (míranos a nosotros cómo estamos).

Dado que Andrews y tú voláis demasiado alto, voy a intentar hacer de lastre.

Empecemos por lo más sencillo: en un juego ficcional, tiene que existir una ficción. Sí, ¿no? Pero esa ficción, ¿de qué tipo tiene que ser? ¿Basta con que el espectador acepte unas reglas que el mago (implícita o explícitamente) le transmite? Esa ficción, por lo que atisbo a entenderos, no hace referencia tanto a la presentación de una fantasía, sino a la de unas "razones", por las cuales lo que sucede tiene una lógica. Que las razones sean o no rocambolescas, no es tan trascendente como que sean coherentes en su conjunto y momento. ¿Esto es así?

La magia ficcional se desarrolla en el presente. ¿La razón de esto es porque el espectador la "vive", como protagonista (o actor secundario)? Es decir, el espectador no observa, ¿sino que participa? Si cogemos el juego de Gabi del culebreo, esta participación... ¿se refiere a que el espectador es el que "acepta que está sometido a una sugestión"?

Ya creo que tengo claro que el fenómeno y el efecto están más estrechamente ligados de lo que intuía: el fenómeno no es una cubierta del efecto, sino que es el propio efecto en sí, reinterpretado bajo las premisas de la ficción. ¿Correcto?

Antes de seguir, hay un asunto que se me escapa: ¿cuál es la diferencia-relación entre la ficción y el fenómeno?

----------


## Iban

> No veo aquí una ventaja sobre una magia narrativa, por ejemplo.


Es que, por ahora, no sé si todo son desventajas, pero al menos sí que hay un montón de riesgos. Además del que tú dices, yo veo el de que el fenómeno convierta al efecto en carente de interés (porque el propio fenómeno sea más interesante), o incluso yendo más allá: que lo haga tan coherente, que le elimine la magia en el efecto (si el mago convence de que todo ha sucedido por unas reglas con sentido, aunque no se llegue a percibir las condiciones en las que esas reglas se producen, la conclusión puede ser: "claro que la carta ha viajado, si con esa linterna que la hace invisible, cualquiera").

¿Sabes lo que he pensado esta mañana? Subir un "agua y aceite" con cuatro _figuras_ (Eidan, Kiko, Pedro y Ángel), y cuatro cartas _comunes_: seises y ochos (tú, yo, Jose y Lalo; por ser los que más nos hemos asomado a este hilo).

Y por mucho que estos cuatro figuras se esfuerzan en mezclase con nosotros, en intentar explicárnoslo, no hay tu tía, ellos siempre terminan muy por encima de nosotros, y nosotros, hundidos en el fondo, y sin ser capaces de entender nada. Y vuelta a explicar, y hora éste baja entre nosotros, y ahora el otro, y el otro, y más explicaciones. Y nosotros cuatro, cazurros, que no somos capaces de levantar cabeza.

Que sé que no es una presentación ficcional, hasta ahí ya llego. Pero como que hay Dios que he estado a punto de grabarlo para demostrar nuestra desesperación y reirme un rato del Agua y Aceite. :-)

Y en una esquina del tapete, un As de Picas (Gabi), y el el otro, un Joker (nuestro "amigo" de Youtube), y que los cuatro figuras venga p'al As, y nosotros venga p'al Joker....

----------


## Kiko

No se trata de "creer" en sentido estricto, ni de apoyarse en un sistema de creencias. 
Simplemente hay ficciones mas sugerentes que otras o más fáciles de asumir que otras. 
Con "high concept" sólo quise indicar que hay ficciones (mágicas) a priori más atractivas o contundentes que otras. 

Obviamente dependen del tipo de espectador: no es lo mismo público infantil, indígenas del congo, o científicos de la NASA. Pero ese es otro tema.

----------


## Kiko

> Empecemos por lo más sencillo: en un juego ficcional, tiene que existir una ficción. Sí, ¿no? Pero esa ficción, ¿de qué tipo tiene que ser?


Mágica.




> ¿Basta con que el espectador acepte unas reglas que el mago (implícita o explícitamente) le transmite?


Sí, siempre y cuando el efecto soporte la ficción. 




> Esa ficción, por lo que atisbo a entenderos, no hace referencia tanto a la presentación de una fantasía, sino a la de unas "razones", por las cuales lo que sucede tiene una lógica. Que las razones sean o no rocambolescas, no es tan trascendente como que sean coherentes en su conjunto y momento. ¿Esto es así?


"razones rocambolescas" así dicho no parece que case mucho con coherentes... Lo que tiene que ser es verosímil (para ello suele ayudar que sea coherente) 
La "fantasía" y su "causa o razón de ser" van juntas de alguna forma. 




> La magia ficcional se desarrolla en el presente. ¿La razón de esto es porque el espectador la "vive", como protagonista (o actor secundario)? Es decir, el espectador no observa, ¿sino que participa? Si cogemos el juego de Gabi del culebreo, esta participación... ¿se refiere a que el espectador es el que "acepta que está sometido a una sugestión"?


El espectador es protagonista de su experiencia. En el juego de Gabi o cualquier otro ficcional espectador no "acepta" (conscientemente) estar sometido a la ficción, porque no es una "decisión" (aceptar o no aceptar). Es una vivencia. 
Como dice Tamariz: "en el teatro se representa, en la magia se presenta."
En el teatro el espectador tiene que aceptar a priori que el actor representa el papel de un fantasma. En la magia el espectador se da cuenta (interpreta) que está viendo un fantasma (porque atraviesa una pared, vuela y se ve traslucido) Aunque sea bajo un marco artístico tiene esa sensación, no la decide. 




> Ya creo que tengo claro que el fenómeno y el efecto están más estrechamente ligados de lo que intuía: el fenómeno no es una cubierta del efecto, sino que es el propio efecto en sí, reinterpretado bajo las premisas de la ficción. ¿Correcto?


Exacto! De hecho todo "efecto" si se interpreta como mágico genera en cierta forma un fenómeno. Para enriquecerlo, darle otras interpretaciones, a veces también hay que modificar el contexto (la cubierta como dices), etc.




> Antes de seguir, hay un asunto que se me escapa: ¿cuál es la diferencia-relación entre la ficción y el fenómeno?


Es una buena pregunta. En mi opinión "magia ficcional" es un término algo confuso, porque "ficción" es una palabra muy amplia. "Magia fenomenológica" sería más específica pero tampoco quedaría bien, porque esa teoría filosófica (fenomenología) no aclara completamente el concepto. Es una pena que no esté Ascanio para poner los puntos sobre las íes, y acuñar el término perfecto. 
En mi caso soy más partidario de hablar de fenómeno que de ficción, porque el primero incluye implícitamente al segundo. Sin embargo la ficción (en sentido amplio) puede ser sólo imaginada, es decir, no tiene porqué incluir la vivencia (emocional y física) de la experiencia (mágica).

----------


## Kiko

> Es que, por ahora, no sé si todo son desventajas, pero al menos sí que hay un montón de riesgos. Además del que tú dices, yo veo el de que el fenómeno convierta al efecto en carente de interés (porque el propio fenómeno sea más interesante), o incluso yendo más allá: que lo haga tan coherente, que le elimine la magia en el efecto (si el mago convence de que todo ha sucedido por unas reglas con sentido, aunque no se llegue a percibir las condiciones en las que esas reglas se producen, la conclusión puede ser: "claro que la carta ha viajado, si con esa linterna que la hace invisible, cualquiera").


Siguiendo el ejemplo que has puesto "un viaje de una carta por medio a una linterna que la hace invisible"
El efecto desnudo sería el desplazamiento/viaje "imposible" de la carta.
El fenómeno es la invisibilidad de la carta utilizando esa linterna "invisibilizadora", que queda demostrada por el desplazamiento/viaje invisible de la carta.

No es que el efecto de viaje pierda, sino que deja de existir como "efecto" de viaje imposible. En lugar de ello, todo el interés se centra en el fenómeno. Nadie podría llegar a la conclusión: _"claro que la carta ha viajado, si con esa linterna que la hace invisible, cualquiera"_ porque la carta no ha viajado. No existe la experiencia del viaje, sino la del fenómeno de invisibilidad.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Yo creo que la composición de lugar que me hecho del asunto difiere en varios puntos a la de Kiko. 

Como comentario sin mucho peso, creo que al espectador no le importa si la magia es ficcional o de caracter ficcional, aunque sea obvio decirlo las clasificaciones que hagamos de un determinado juego no afectan para nada la experiencia del espectador... dicho esto al turrón.

Creo por donde va mi buen amigo Kiko (world champion) pero yo mantengo mi definición de fenómeno (a mi va bien con ella  :Wink1:  ). Yo creo que diferencias la causa ficticia del efecto con fenómeno porque para ti solo es fenómeno cuando se "siente" o se vive ese fenómomeno, yo creo que no es así, el efecto es lo que se experimenta y el fenómeno se contextualiza, el fenómeno esta en un plano mas racional y el efecto en uno emocional. Por lo menos lo veo así en todo los ejemplos que se me ocurren. Dicho de otra manera muy simplificada, el fenomeno se entiede o asimila y el efecto se siente, si esta bien parido ambos cosas se funden pero ahora veo claro que no se experimentan al mismo nivel.

No creo que el espectador se sienta sugestionado realmente al ver al sugestión, lo que no quiere decir que en la medida que el fenómeno y efecto estén bien cohesionados la experiencia  no sea mas intensa que si no lo están. 

El fenómeno para mi no se parece a la "experiencia mágica" como creo que defines tu (experiencia mágica nunca garantizada de antemano como dice Gabi).

NOTA: que conste que lo de experiencia magica no lo habia leido en tu ultimo mensaje!! jeje

----------


## Iban

Es la segunda vez que sale el tema de la fenomenología como referencia filosófica, y prefiero no entrar al trapo. Porque la fenomenología es más un método de investigación filosófica, que una manera de interpretar la realidad. Cada vez estoy más convencido de que los términos han sido elegidos sin mucho tino. Si algo se puede rescatar de ese movimiento, igual, con suerte, es el cencepto de vivencia, y que las cosas no son por lo que son, sino por cómo esas cosas existen (y sólo ahí realmente existen) en nuestra consciencia. Pero meternos en estas aguas creo que es condenarse al naufragio (Schopenhauer y Kierkegaard posiblemente aportarían una base filosófica más acorde, o incluso Burke o Santa Teresa). Pero salgamos de este atolladero.




> En mi caso soy más partidario de hablar de fenómeno que de ficción, porque el primero incluye implícitamente al segundo. Sin embargo la ficción (en sentido amplio) puede ser sólo imaginada, es decir, no tiene porqué incluir la vivencia (emocional y física) de la experiencia (mágica).


He necesitado releer esto varias veces para conseguir entenderlo. Y me reafirma la idea de que "fenómeno" no es la palabra adecuada, sino "vivencia". Primero: porque no hay magia ficcional si no hay espectador. Segundo, porque según le has respondido a Eidan, esa vivencia es completamente subjetiva, por mucho que intentemos "guiarla". Y tercero, porque frente al fenómeno ("lo que se muestra"), la magia está en la vivencia ("lo que se recibe").

Por otro lado, esta concepción se puede aplicar a cualquier magia, pero entonces es cuando la palabra "ficción" viene a acotar el campo. Que lo que hace no es más que avisar que el fenómeno-vivencia no es un reflejo real de la realidad (es decir, está basado en un "escenario" falseado). 

Por lo tanto, si sumamos las dos cosas, me da este resultado: la magia está en lo percibido por el espectador, cuando esa percepción del suceso se basa en una (re)construcción de la realidad que no es la real.

Me estoy yendo demasiado al lado oscuro, así que no pasa nada si olvidamos esto que he dicho.

Ahora, siguiente etapa:




> ...el fenómeno esta en un plano mas racional y el efecto en uno emocional... ...el fenomeno se entiede o asimila y el efecto se siente...


Que el fenómeno es racional, o asimilado, o entendido, lo puedo llegar a aceptar: es lo que se construye dentro de la mente del espectador. Ahora bien: ¿que el efecto es emocional, o sentido? Ahi necesitas explicarte un poco más, porque a mí me has vuelto a dejar con el pie cruzado.

----------


## Iban

Y me gustaría intentar huir de un plano tan metafísico, en el que hasta yo me pierdo.

Así que aquí va una pregunta más sencilla:

Va un escenario hipotético: Juego en el que se muestra una linterna apuntando una esquina del tapete. Se dejan objetos bajo la luz que, en esas condiciones,se vuelven invisibles; si se mueven a otra parte del tapete, se vuelven a hacer visibles.

1.- realidad interna.
2.- realidad externa.
3.- efecto.
4.- fenómeno.
5.- ficción.


a) El mago (prestímano, si queréis) esconde los objetos.
b) Los objetos desaparecen y vuelven a aparecer.

X) Los objetos se han hecho invisibles bajo la luz de la linterna.
X) La linterna tiene la capacidad de hacer invisible cualquier objeto.
X) El especatador no ve el objeto, a pesar de que esté, por estar bajo la luz de la linterna.
X) Hay luces que tienen propiedades especiales al aplicarse sobre los objetos.

La relación a-1, b-2 creo que la consensuamos. Lo que no sé es si alguna de las X corresponde a 3,4 y 5. Y ni siquiera tengo claro si varias X van a un mismonúmero, o varios números a una misma X...

----------


## Kiko

> Yo creo que la composición de lugar que me hecho del asunto difiere en varios puntos a la de Kiko. 
> 
> Como comentario sin mucho peso, creo que al espectador no le importa si la magia es ficcional o de caracter ficcional, aunque sea obvio decirlo las clasificaciones que hagamos de un determinado juego no afectan para nada la experiencia del espectador... dicho esto al turrón.
> 
> Creo por donde va mi buen amigo Kiko (world champion) pero yo mantengo mi definición de fenómeno (a mi va bien con ella  ). Yo creo que diferencias la causa ficticia del efecto con fenómeno porque para ti solo es fenómeno cuando se "siente" o se vive ese fenómomeno, yo creo que no es así, el efecto es lo que se experimenta y el fenómeno se contextualiza, el fenómeno esta en un plano mas racional y el efecto en uno emocional. Por lo menos lo veo así en todo los ejemplos que se me ocurren. Dicho de otra manera muy simplificada, el fenomeno se entiede o asimila y el efecto se siente, si esta bien parido ambos cosas se funden pero ahora veo claro que no se experimentan al mismo nivel.
> 
> No creo que el espectador se sienta sugestionado realmente al ver al sugestión, lo que no quiere decir que en la medida que el fenómeno y efecto estén bien cohesionados la experiencia  no sea mas intensa que si no lo están. 
> 
> El fenómeno para mi no se parece a la "experiencia mágica" como creo que defines tu (experiencia mágica nunca garantizada de antemano como dice Gabi).
> ...



_"fenómeno porque para ti solo es fenómeno cuando se "siente" o se vive ese fenómomeno, yo creo que no es así"_
Lo de que se "siente" o se vive es lo que dice Gabi. Es precisamente en lo que pone todo el énfasis. Tu puedes creer que no es así, y si te va bien, estupendo. Como utilizas términos también acuñados por Gabi, pero con otro significado, simplemente señalo las diferencias (a menos que todos estos años haya estado yo engañado con sus explicaciones)

Cuando dices: _"el fenómeno esta en un plano mas racional y el efecto en uno emocional  (...)  Dicho de otra manera muy simplificada, el fenomeno se entiede o asimila y el efecto se siente"_  cabe señalar que Gabi no dice eso en absoluto. Más bien lo contrario, con matices. 
De todas formas Pedro Bryce tiene toda la razón. Mejor leerse bien sus escritos (o hablar con el) antes de hacer tantas suposiciones a priori...

----------


## Iban

> ...Mejor leerse bien sus escritos (o hablar con el)...


Cosas que puede que estén a tu alcance, Kiko, pero no al nuestro. :-(

----------


## Kiko

> Que el fenómeno es racional, o asimilado, o entendido, lo puedo llegar a aceptar: es lo que se construye dentro de la mente del espectador. Ahora bien: ¿que el efecto es emocional, o sentido? Ahi necesitas explicarte un poco más, porque a mí me has vuelto a dejar con el pie cruzado.


El fenómeno no es racional, es vivencial. 

El "efecto" tal como lo define Ascanio (contraste entre situación inicial y final sin conexión causal entre ambas), es un proceso que requiere un análisis, y por tanto es racional.

----------


## Kiko

> Cosas que puede que estén a tu alcance, Kiko, pero no al nuestro. :-(


Hombre, lo de leerse las cosas en el fondo no es tan difícil...   :P

----------


## Kiko

> Y me gustaría intentar huir de un plano tan metafísico, en el que hasta yo me pierdo.
> 
> Así que aquí va una pregunta más sencilla:
> 
> Va un escenario hipotético: Juego en el que se muestra una linterna apuntando una esquina del tapete. Se dejan objetos bajo la luz que, en esas condiciones,se vuelven invisibles; si se mueven a otra parte del tapete, se vuelven a hacer visibles.
> 
> 1.- realidad interna.
> 2.- realidad externa.
> 3.- efecto.
> ...


Mi quiniela es:
X5 como sinopsis
X4 como vivencia

Todo ello suponiendo que el efecto sea tan bueno y potente que soporte la ficción.

----------


## Iban

> Hombre, lo de leerse las cosas en el fondo no es tan difícil... :P


Ehhh... bueno. Para aprender sobre los Primigenios, también, lo único que hace falta es leerse el Necronomicón... ¿Me ayudas a conseguirlo?

;-)

----------


## Iban

> Mi quiniela es:
> X5 como sinopsis
> X4 como vivencia
> 
> Todo ello suponiendo que el efecto sea tan bueno y potente que soporte la ficción.


WTF? No sé qué es X4, X5, ni qué le toca a efecto, fenómeno y ficción.

Kiko, qué paciencia tienes...

----------


## Kiko

> WTF? No sé qué es X4, X5, ni qué le toca a efecto, fenómeno y ficción.
> 
> Kiko, qué paciencia tienes...


Y tú cuanta razón tienes!  :-P

Cualquiera de las X las veo más bien como propuestas de "magia ficcional". Como propuesta (sinopsis, planteamiento) las asociaría a "ficción". Puestas en acción (en vivencia presente) las asocio más a "fenómeno". 

De todas formas estas equivalencias de nociones disociadas me parecen excesivamente reduccionistas.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> Kiko, qué paciencia tienes...


¡Desde luego! 

Personalmente, yo en el primer momento que vi que solo el término "fenómeno"  ya causaba grandes confusiones decidí no argumentar nada en este hilo  ya que, con tantas suposiciones, podemos caer en el peligro de tomar  como cierta una visión tergiversada de lo que realmente Gabi nos quiere  transmitir con su _Concepción Mágica Ficcional_. 

Como ya comenté, sigo pensando que lo mejor es acudir a la fuente original. Estudiando los propios escritos  de Gabi, ya citados anteriormente, *"El Efecto, para un mundo de ficción mágica"* y *"Alicante Ficcional"*, sin duda alguna este hilo sería  mucho más productivo. Estos textos están al alcance de todo aquel que se  esfuerce mínimamente en buscarlos y (para, según las normas de este  foro, no hacer excesiva publicidad de otras tiendas) además diré que la  forma más fácil de conseguirlos es comprándolos en la segunda tienda de  magia con mayor antigüedad situada en Barcelona...

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

La verdad que cuando uno se para a explicar algo se da cuenta de hasta qué punto en realidad lo conoce, porque hace falta entenderlo muy bien para explicarlo. Tratando de explicar aquí como la composición de lugar que tengo de este tema me he dado cuenta de esto, mis lagunas y limitaciones. He aprendido mucho estos días escribiendo, respondiendo, leyendo y pensando sobre la ficción, tema que me interesa mucho y al que le vengo dando muchas vueltas en la última época. 

Aquí va, en un sola entrega lo mejor que yo puedo explicar MI composición de lugar a este respecto, estoy dispuesto defenderla, discutirla, enriquecerla y ampliara con quien se anime, sin que se haya leído a Gabi ni nada  :Wink1: . Yo he leído a Gabi un poco, (y he de decir que me han surgido dudas leyéndole), también le he visto en persona presentarnos su concepción,  y además he tenido la inmensa suerte de charlar con el de estos temas alguna que otra vez. Dicho esto puedo decir que no tengo ningún problema en discrepar con él (que no estoy seguro si esto está pasando), ni con nadie, yo la composición de lugar que tengo es la que tengo, la que tengo después de leer pensar y hacer, a lo mejor me gustaria tener otra pero es la que tengo, si me toca discrepar con el montruo y maestro que es Gabi... pues que le vamos a hacer que dios nos pille confesaos.

El concepto “fenómeno” que es donde parece que divergen  nuestros debatires, no es un término creado por Gabi sino que ya salía en el Nelms (eso lo deice Gabi mucho también), y cuando lo lei allí también lo entendí así. En cualquier caso “la causa ficticia del efecto” es una entidad a la que yo me refiero como fenómeno, otro se podrá referir a ella con otro nombre o usar la palabra “fenómeno” para definir otra cosa. Si sería deseable que todos usáramos los mismos términos para referirnos a las mismas cosas. 

Pues a poner nombres precisos yo me tiro a la piscina y cambio los términos magia ficcional y magia realista por los siguientes, si no acierto perdonen las disculpas:
-	Magia basada en el máximo contraste con la realidad ordinaria:
-	Magia basada en la máxima verosimilitud con una realidad ficticia.

Creo que es acertado cambiar el término “ficción” por “realidad ficcticia”, pero solo es una sospecha que tengo. La palabra “ficción” sola suena a relato, narración… es realidad ficticia la palabra que se ajusta má creo. 

El fenómeno sería lo que en esa realidad ficticia produce el efecto, que es a su vez la manifestación de ese fenómeno, la prueba.  El fenómeno es el contextualiza el efecto. (Luego se puede hablar de experiencia mágica pero creo que eso viene después, y se puede hablar muuuucho y a ver a donde nos lleva)

Cuando digo que el fenómeno es asimilado de manera más racional y el efecto de una más emocional, quiero decir… que mejor lo explico con un efecto.

El juego de la máquina del tiempo, en el que de una manera ficticia se vuelve atrás unos pocos segundos en el tiempo (Fenómeno), cosa que se manifiesta cuando determinada dispoción de cartas se transforma súbitamente (Efecto) en una disposición que ha tenido lugar un tiempo antes. NOTA: este ejemplo puede no ser el mejor!!

Uno tiene que asimilar el fenómeno, lo tiene que entender, lo tiene que racionalizar (porque creo que muy pocas veces se vive directamente) es este caso el viaje en el tiempo,  el efecto sin embargo no se racionaliza, se siente, se vive.  El fenómeno contextualiza el efecto, y aunque nadie viva o sienta que ha viajado en el tiempo, la experiencia que se lleva el espectador en ese contexto ficcional (como mola poner ficcional después de una palabra) no es ni remotamente parecida ni rica a si solo hubiera experimentado la transformación de una carta a secas.

Dicho esto me pongo a pensar, que el efecto produce efecto porque hay un contraste (algo que no puede ser y es). Y pienso ¿si la realidad ficticia (el viaje en el tiempo) fuese asimilada y vivida por el público y sustituyera totalmente la realidad ordinaria, el efecto no tendría efecto (impacto) no? porque sería “lo normal” que pasa cuando uno viaja en el tiempo.  Y eso como sabes todos los que hacemos el juego no funciona así. La realidad ordinaria no nos la quitamos de encima (así como así de un plumazo) y siempre está presente, por eso sigue habiendo impacto ante los efectos. La realidad ficticia es como un velo translúcido que se va creando y nos deja embelesados. Pero no dejamos de resistirnos a él de alguna manera.

Lo que yo creo es que el kit de la cuestión NO es plantear una realidad ficticia (que se  plantea y es asumida al instante por el espectador, como si fuesen las reglas de un juego, por ejmploe “ahora viajamos en el tiempo”) y luego superponer una serie de efectos más o menos  verosímiles (que yo prefiero la palabra “coherentes”) a esta realidad ficticia.

Lo que sucede es que esa realidad ficticia (ese velo) primero hay que construirla y precisamente ese proceso de construcción es la experiencia mágica que viven los espectadores. Esa  realidad ficticia es como un castillo de naipes y si no se contruye con mucho cuidadin y mimo se viene abajo (y se obtiene otra cosa OJO, pero no ese eso), esa realidad ficticia se construye dando puntadas de fenómeno (más racional) y de efecto (más emocional), en un ideal sea crea una trama en el que es difícil distinguir esas dos cosas, un velo maravilloso!!

Y es el proceso de crear ese castillo de naipes el que exige cosas como el presente constante, la verosimilitud, coherencia, congruencia, la ausencia de la noción de trampa… Así que para mí el ambiguo término  “magia ficcional” es el proceso de crear ese castillo de naipes. 

He escrito esto del tirón asi que, si no se entiende nada o esta desestructurado o lo que sea pues darme leña!

Iban, yo estoy abajo como todos los mortales!!

Abrazos!

----------


## Iban

> La verdad que cuando uno se para a explicar algo se da cuenta de hasta qué punto en realidad lo conoce, porque hace falta entenderlo muy bien para explicarlo. Tratando de explicar aquí como la composición de lugar que tengo de este tema me he dado cuenta de esto, mis lagunas y limitaciones. *He aprendido mucho estos días escribiendo, respondiendo, leyendo y pensando sobre la ficción*, tema que me interesa mucho y al que le vengo dando muchas vueltas en la última época.


Lo creáis o no, los que estamos un escalón o cien por debajo, agradecemos mucho el poder oír aquí vuestros run-runes mientras pensáis cómo explicar lo que cada cuál entendéis sobre ficción y toda esta ensalada de conceptos. Creo que aprendemos más escuchando pensamientos, que recibiendo respuestas directas y absolutas. A mí, al menos, me está resultando muy interesante. Puede que caminemos en círculos, pero tengo la esperanza de que en vez de círculos, sea una espiral. :-)




> Aquí va, en un sola entrega lo mejor que yo puedo explicar MI composición de lugar a este respecto, estoy dispuesto defenderla, discutirla, enriquecerla y ampliara *con quien se anime, sin que se haya leído a Gabi ni nada* . Yo he leído a Gabi un poco, (y he de decir que me han surgido dudas leyéndole), también le he visto en persona presentarnos su concepción, y además he tenido la inmensa suerte de charlar con el de estos temas alguna que otra vez. Dicho esto puedo decir que no tengo ningún problema en discrepar con él (que no estoy seguro si esto está pasando), ni con nadie, yo la composición de lugar que tengo es la que tengo, la que tengo después de leer pensar y hacer, a lo mejor me gustaria tener otra pero es la que tengo, si me toca discrepar con el montruo y maestro que es Gabi... pues que le vamos a hacer que dios nos pille confesaos.


Bueno, pues para que Pedro no me eche más la bronca, yo ya he encargado las notas de Alicante. Ahora veremos si no me empiezan con el "y tú quién eres, y cuánta magia sabes", porque entonces les mando al pedo y me lo bajo del emule. Aunque creo que me va a costar leer esas 200 páginas y, sospecho, no van a ser 100% reveladoras, sino que van a generar tantas dudas y preguntas, como páginas. Pero bueno, ya veremos.




> El concepto “fenómeno” que es donde parece que divergen nuestros debatires, no es un término creado por Gabi sino que ya salía en el Nelms (eso lo deice Gabi mucho también), y cuando lo lei allí también lo entendí así. En cualquier caso* “la causa ficticia del efecto”* es una entidad a la que yo me refiero como *fenómeno*, otro se podrá referir a ella con otro nombre o usar la palabra “fenómeno” para definir otra cosa. Si sería deseable que todos usáramos los mismos términos para referirnos a las mismas cosas.


"fenómeno", definido como "causa ficticia del efecto" es algo que por fin entiendo y veo coherente. Es lo que convierte el efecto, de ser algo imposible, a ser algo lógico (coherente).




> Pues a poner nombres precisos yo me tiro a la piscina y cambio los términos magia ficcional y magia realista por los siguientes, si no acierto perdonen las disculpas:
> - Magia basada en el máximo *contraste* con la realidad ordinaria:
> - Magia basada en la máxima *verosimilitud* con una realidad ficticia.


¿Magia realista = sucede un imposible? ¿Magia ficcional = sucede algo explicable debido al fenómeno?




> Creo que es acertado cambiar el término “ficción” por “realidad ficcticia”, pero solo es una sospecha que tengo.* La palabra “ficción” sola suena a relato, narración*… es realidad ficticia la palabra que se ajusta má creo.


Ya. El término "ficción2, y el adjetivo "ficcional" son excesivamente genéricos/difusos. Los filósofos se inventan palabras nuevas pare referirse a los nuevos conceptos que crean, para evitar estos problemas: que al "robarlas" de otros ámbitos, se entre en un bucle de discusión semántica que agota la teoría sin siquiera profundizar en ella. Puede que con lo de Gabi haya pasado eso: que ha salido a la luz su concepción demasiado pronto, antes de que esté madura, y no se ha tomado el tiempo suficiente para dar con las palabras acertas. Tiene pinta.




> *El fenómeno sería lo que en esa realidad ficticia produce el efecto, que es a su vez la manifestación de ese fenómeno, la prueba.* El fenómeno es el contextualiza el efecto. (Luego se puede hablar de experiencia mágica pero creo que eso viene después, y se puede hablar muuuucho y a ver a donde nos lleva)


¡De acuerdo! Entonces según esto por fin me arriesgo a decidir qué es fenómeno y qué efecto en lo que preguntaba más arriba: el fenómeno es una linterna cuya luz hace invisibles los objetos, el efecto es una carta que se vuelve invisible bajo su luz, y visible de nuevo al salir de ella. Así, creo que lo entiendo: el fenómeno es un "x+y=5", el efecto es un "x=2, y=3". :-D




> Cuando digo que el fenómeno es asimilado de manera más racional y el efecto de una más emocional, quiero decir… que mejor lo explico con un efecto.
> 
> El juego de la máquina del tiempo, en el que de una manera ficticia se vuelve atrás unos pocos segundos en el tiempo (Fenómeno), cosa que se manifiesta cuando determinada dispoción de cartas se transforma súbitamente (Efecto) en una disposición que ha tenido lugar un tiempo antes. NOTA: este ejemplo puede no ser el mejor!!
> 
> Uno tiene que asimilar *el fenómeno, lo tiene que entender*, lo tiene que racionalizar (porque creo que muy pocas veces se vive directamente) es este caso el viaje en el tiempo, *el efecto* sin embargo no se racionaliza,* se siente, se vive.* El fenómeno contextualiza el efecto, y aunque nadie viva o sienta que ha viajado en el tiempo, la experiencia que se lleva el espectador en ese contexto ficcional (como mola poner ficcional después de una palabra) no es ni remotamente parecida ni rica a si solo hubiera experimentado la transformación de una carta a secas.


Hummm... Si bien creo que ahora lo he entendido, me parece que las palabras no son del todo "ajustadas". El fenómeno hay que entenderlo, vale, para construir la estructura (ale, vuelta a la filosofía). No tengo claro que tenga que ser racional, ni siquiera consciente; pero es el marco necesario a través del cual se hará pasar luego la percepción del efecto. Sea cual sea el nivel de consciencia en el que se forma el fenómeno en la mente del espectador, sí parece que es una construcción que requiere la participación activa (mental, aunque no necesariamente racional) de éste. El mago sienta las bases (implícita o explícitamente), pero el propio espectador tiene que construir el horizonte del fenómeno en su mente, para situar en él al efecto. ¿Sí?

Ahora bien, el efecto, que sea emocional... creo que es más bien sensorial. Se ve, se escucha, o se toca. El fenómeno es una construcción mental, el efecto es una precepción sensorial. El espectador es sujeto activo en el fenómeno, y pasivo en el efecto. El fenómeno se crea en su mente, el efecto sucede fuera de ella. El fenómeno es un programa de ordenador, el efecto es el input de los datos. Si esto fuera lo que pretendes decir, entonces sí estaría de acuerdo (o, mejor dicho, sí me resultaría fácil seguir tu planteamiento).




> Dicho esto me pongo a pensar, que el efecto produce efecto porque hay un contraste (algo que no puede ser y es). Y pienso ¿si la realidad ficticia (el viaje en el tiempo) fuese asimilada y vivida por el público *y sustituyera totalmente la realidad ordinaria*, el efecto no tendría efecto (impacto) no? porque sería “lo normal” que pasa cuando uno viaja en el tiempo.


Jejejejeje... Ese era uno de los riesgos que comentábamos con Eidan. Si el fenómeno se construye de manera eficientísima, entonces el efecto carece de magia. y ahí parece que es donde se esconde el truco de la magia ficcional: la construcción del fenómeno no tiene que ser completamente convincente. Sino "aparentemente" convicente. Coherente, pero siempre irreal e imposible.




> Y eso como sabes todos los que hacemos el juego no funciona así. La realidad ordinaria no nos la quitamos de encima (así como así de un plumazo) y siempre está presente, por eso sigue habiendo impacto ante los efectos. *La realidad ficticia es como un velo translúcido* que se va creando y nos deja embelesados. Pero no dejamos de resistirnos a él de alguna manera.


Por culpa de Freud, se han desarrollado un montón de teorías sobre "entidades" mentales diferentes dentro de nuestra cabezota. Un montón de gentecilla que se pelea y tira de las riendas primero para un lado,y luego para otro, intentando controlarnos.

Si obviamos un montón de esa gentecilla que ahora no importan mucho (el yo culpable, el yo edonista, el yo animal y otro montón de "yoes"...) y nos centramos en dos, igual consigo encontar una explicación diferente a tu "realidad fictica como velo transparente que cubre el efecto".

En la cabeza tenemos dos "programas" que funcionan en paralelo: un yo racional (analítico) y un yo emocional (intuitivo). Y los dos están trabajando a la vez sobre los datos que reciben de sus sentidos. Lo que sucede es que, normalmente, cuando llega un input, sin darnos cuenta, elegimos con cuál de los dos procesamos esos datos. Por regla general, creemos que con el racional (creemos). Pero... ¿cuántas veces hemos pensado eso de "si tuviera que decidir con la cabeza, haría A, pero el corazón me pide B"? Eso es porque el input en realidad ha sido procesado en paralelo por los dos caminos, y dudamos entre cuál de los dos resultados elegir. Se generan dos outputs. En la mayoría de los casos, las elecciones son sencillas, y sólo prestamos atención a uno de los dos resultados, y lo elegimos como válido. Pero cuanto más importantes son las decisiones, más dudamos si no deberíamos escuchar a los dos "programas"...

Cuando vemos magia realista, el "programa" racional manda, es dueño y señor del análisis de los datos. Y el emocional sólo porcesará como input el resultado del análisis racional. Veo un efecto, lo analizo, llego a la conclusión de que es un milagro imposible. Entonces me emociono e ilusiono por haber visto algo alucinante.

Con la magia ficcional lo que parece que se pretende es crear inputs para los dos procesos: el racional sigue analizando el suceso (por no llamarlo efecto, y así diferenciarlo de la línea ficcional). Pero al yo emotivo se le da un patrón de trabajo, que es el fenómeno. Y en base al fenómeno, procesa el efecto y obtiene también un resultado. Por lo tanto, el espectador al ver una misma cosa, genera dos procesos paralelos: del efecto a través del fenómeno, por un camino de ficción (emotivo), y del suceso a través de un análisis realista para llegar al milagro.

No se trata de cubrir la realidad con una ficción, sino de mezclar el resultado de dos procesos obteniendo, no sé si un valor medio, un resultado aditivo, o qué carajo. Yo "sé" que no viajamos en el tiempo, pero mi yo lúdico, el emocional, decide aceptarla ficción y trabajar en ese marco.

¿Podría ser? Que Pedro me perdone, pero si cuando lea las notas de Gabi no veo nada sobre esto, me llevaré una pequeña decepción.

De ahí que se siga percibiendola magia, pues el proceso de análisis racional no se anula completamente (cosa que sí sucedería si la construcción ficcional fuera perfecta). Y de ahí que, deduzco, el camino de las pistas falsas siga siendo compatible con la magia ficcional, pues su objetivo sigue siendo el de crear el milagro para el yo racional que sigue trabajando.

Y me quedo tan ancho.




> Lo que yo creo es que el kit de la cuestión NO es plantear una realidad ficticia (que se plantea y es asumida al instante por el espectador, como si fuesen las reglas de un juego, por ejmploe “ahora viajamos en el tiempo”) y luego superponer una serie de efectos más o menos verosímiles (que yo prefiero la palabra “coherentes”) a esta realidad ficticia.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que esa realidad ficticia (ese velo) primero hay que construirla y precisamente *ese proceso de construcción es la experiencia mágica que viven los espectadores*. Esa realidad ficticia es como un castillo de naipes y si no se contruye con mucho cuidadin y mimo se viene abajo (y se obtiene otra cosa OJO, pero no ese eso), esa realidad ficticia se construye dando puntadas de fenómeno (más racional) y de efecto (más emocional), en un ideal sea crea una trama en el que es difícil distinguir esas dos cosas, un velo maravilloso!!


:-( Esto no sé cómo masticarlo. Sigo sin entender qué se entiende por "experiencia mágica"...




> Y es el proceso de crear ese castillo de naipes el que exige cosas como el presente constante, la verosimilitud, coherencia, congruencia, la ausencia de la noción de trampa… Así que para mí el ambiguo término “magia ficcional” es *el proceso de crear ese castillo de naipes.*


Humm... primero necesito que alguien me ayude a enteder lo de la "experiencia mágica". ¿Qué es, la construcción del marco de ficción en la mente del espectador, a partir del fenómeno? Porque si es eso, chungo. La experiencia mágica se produce precisamente en el otro plano, en el racional. En el ficcional no hay magia;, hay, como bien dices, coherencia. El salto, el contraste entre la situación inicial y la final, el imposible, es a la mente racional a quien "engaña". A la emotiva, lo que se le hace es embelesarla, contarle un cuento...

Si la experiencia mágica se refiere a que ese "cuento" que se le hace vivir tenga una estructura que no haga aguas, de manera que el espectador "viva" la ficción, entonces creo, de nuevo, que el término está pésimamente elegido...




> He escrito esto *del tirón* asi que, si no se entiende nada o esta desestructurado o lo que sea pues darme leña!


Pues a mí me ha costado del carajo escribir lo mío...




> Iban, yo estoy *abajo* como todos los mortales!!


Mis c*jones 33.




> Abrazos!


Que corra el aire...

----------


## Kiko

> La verdad que cuando uno se para a explicar algo se da cuenta de hasta qué punto en realidad lo conoce, porque hace falta entenderlo muy bien para explicarlo. Tratando de explicar aquí como la composición de lugar que tengo de este tema me he dado cuenta de esto, mis lagunas y limitaciones. He aprendido mucho estos días escribiendo, respondiendo, leyendo y pensando sobre la ficción, tema que me interesa mucho y al que le vengo dando muchas vueltas en la última época. 
> 
> Aquí va, en un sola entrega lo mejor que yo puedo explicar MI composición de lugar a este respecto, estoy dispuesto defenderla, discutirla, enriquecerla y ampliara con quien se anime, sin que se haya leído a Gabi ni nada . Yo he leído a Gabi un poco, (y he de decir que me han surgido dudas leyéndole), también le he visto en persona presentarnos su concepción,  y además he tenido la inmensa suerte de charlar con el de estos temas alguna que otra vez. Dicho esto puedo decir que no tengo ningún problema en discrepar con él (que no estoy seguro si esto está pasando), ni con nadie, yo la composición de lugar que tengo es la que tengo, la que tengo después de leer pensar y hacer, a lo mejor me gustaria tener otra pero es la que tengo, si me toca discrepar con el montruo y maestro que es Gabi... pues que le vamos a hacer que dios nos pille confesaos.


Hacerse una "composición de lugar" personal es muy legítimo, pero al leer tus discrepancias me pregunto ¿por qué esto no pasa con la mayoría de términos de Ascanio? No me imagino a alguien diciendo "el paréntesis anticontraste" y "la acción en tránsito" según mi composición de lugar los defino de otra manera y por tanto discrepo. 
A estas alturas parece indudable que la teoría de "magia ficcional" es controvertida. Tal vez sea por la ambigüedad de los términos, por la complejidad del tema, y/o por la imprecisión, defecto u omisión en su definición. 




> El concepto “fenómeno” que es donde parece que divergen  nuestros debatires, no es un término creado por Gabi sino que ya salía en el Nelms (eso lo deice Gabi mucho también), y cuando lo lei allí también lo entendí así. En cualquier caso “la causa ficticia del efecto” es una entidad a la que yo me refiero como fenómeno, otro se podrá referir a ella con otro nombre o usar la palabra “fenómeno” para definir otra cosa. Si sería deseable que todos usáramos los mismos términos para referirnos a las mismas cosas.


En realidad el término "fenómeno" tampoco fue creado por Nelms. Etimológicamente viene del griego y era entendido como _"aparición"_ o _"algo que pasa desde la imaginación a un objeto que puede ser visto"_ y en la filosofía moderna viene entendido más como _"aquello que ocurre en el mundo sensible, que es empírico y perteneciente a la experiencia"_. La RAE la define así: _"Toda manifestación que se hace presente a la consciencia de un sujeto y aparece como objeto de su percepción."_ 

Cabe señalar que ninguna de estas definiciones equivale a "causa ficticia del efecto" ni subrayan un componente "racional sobre el emocional". Más bien se vinculan muy directamente a la "experiencia" o la vivencia.

Cuando Gabi estaba gestando su teoría de la "magia ficcional" se encontraba leyendo libros, entre otros, sobre fenomenología. Y pienso que en ese sentido integró el término "fenómeno". Luego claro que uno repara que Nelms también lo utilizó (aunque en 1969 tal vez en otro contexto). 




> Pues a poner nombres precisos yo me tiro a la piscina y cambio los términos magia ficcional y magia realista por los siguientes, si no acierto perdonen las disculpas:
> -	Magia basada en el máximo contraste con la realidad ordinaria:
> -	Magia basada en la máxima verosimilitud con una realidad ficticia.


La síntetis no es lo tuyo... 




> Creo que es acertado cambiar el término “ficción” por “realidad ficcticia”, pero solo es una sospecha que tengo. La palabra “ficción” sola suena a relato, narración… es realidad ficticia la palabra que se ajusta má creo.


¿No es ya la ficción una simulación de la realidad de un mundo imaginario? 




> El fenómeno sería lo que en esa realidad ficticia produce el efecto, que es a su vez la manifestación de ese fenómeno, la prueba.  El fenómeno es el contextualiza el efecto. (Luego se puede hablar de experiencia mágica pero creo que eso viene después, y se puede hablar muuuucho y a ver a donde nos lleva) 
> 
> Cuando digo que el fenómeno es asimilado de manera más racional y el efecto de una más emocional, quiero decir… que mejor lo explico con un efecto.
> 
> El juego de la máquina del tiempo, en el que de una manera ficticia se vuelve atrás unos pocos segundos en el tiempo (Fenómeno), cosa que se manifiesta cuando determinada dispoción de cartas se transforma súbitamente (Efecto) en una disposición que ha tenido lugar un tiempo antes. NOTA: este ejemplo puede no ser el mejor!!
> 
> Uno tiene que asimilar el fenómeno, lo tiene que entender, lo tiene que racionalizar (porque creo que muy pocas veces se vive directamente) es este caso el viaje en el tiempo,  el efecto sin embargo no se racionaliza, se siente, se vive.  El fenómeno contextualiza el efecto, y aunque nadie viva o sienta que ha viajado en el tiempo, la experiencia que se lleva el espectador en ese contexto ficcional (como mola poner ficcional después de una palabra) no es ni remotamente parecida ni rica a si solo hubiera experimentado la transformación de una carta a secas.


Lo que se tiene que asimilar, racionalizar, entender, no es el fenómeno, es el contexto (ficcional). Ése es el marco imaginario, que efectivamente hay que asimilar. Pero una vez asumido, el fenómeno aparece como una manifestación perceptiva dentro de él, que puede llegar como una intensa sensación, evocación o impresión. No nos habla el frío tamiz del intelecto (racional, analítico), sino nuestra sensibilidad. El intelecto es un instrumento, no una experiencia. La sensibilidad es un proceso presente, vivo, experiencial. El fenómeno es una provocación a la sensibilidad, un estímulo que modifica nuestra percepción. La invasión de lo imaginario en la realidad, la vivencia del sueño con los ojos abiertos. Y no sigo porque se me saltan las lágrimas...




> Dicho esto me pongo a pensar, que el efecto produce efecto porque hay un contraste (algo que no puede ser y es). Y pienso ¿si la realidad ficticia (el viaje en el tiempo) fuese asimilada y vivida por el público y sustituyera totalmente la realidad ordinaria, el efecto no tendría efecto (impacto) no? porque sería “lo normal” que pasa cuando uno viaja en el tiempo.  Y eso como sabes todos los que hacemos el juego no funciona así. La realidad ordinaria no nos la quitamos de encima (así como así de un plumazo) y siempre está presente, por eso sigue habiendo impacto ante los efectos. La realidad ficticia es como un velo translúcido que se va creando y nos deja embelesados. Pero no dejamos de resistirnos a él de alguna manera.


Está claro que la realidad ordinaria nunca llega a ser sustituida (salvo casos excepcionales de extrema sugestión que podemos despreciar). Sin embargo cuando nos proponen entrar en una sugerente ficción, nuestros sentidos suspiran bajo la "promesa" implícita del mago. A medida que la imaginación va ganando terreno y el sueño se hace más real, llega un momento en que el fenómeno (el efecto contextualizado) rompe la realidad y durante un instante tocamos el cielo con alas de cera. Y no sigo porque se me saltan las lágrimas...




> Lo que yo creo es que el kit de la cuestión NO es plantear una realidad ficticia (que se  plantea y es asumida al instante por el espectador, como si fuesen las reglas de un juego, por ejmploe “ahora viajamos en el tiempo”) y luego superponer una serie de efectos más o menos  verosímiles (que yo prefiero la palabra “coherentes”) a esta realidad ficticia.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que esa realidad ficticia (ese velo) primero hay que construirla y precisamente ese proceso de construcción es la experiencia mágica que viven los espectadores. Esa  realidad ficticia es como un castillo de naipes y si no se contruye con mucho cuidadin y mimo se viene abajo (y se obtiene otra cosa OJO, pero no ese eso), esa realidad ficticia se construye dando puntadas de fenómeno (más racional) y de efecto (más emocional), en un ideal sea crea una trama en el que es difícil distinguir esas dos cosas, un velo maravilloso!!


El *efecto*, como dice Tamariz, hace que miremos hacia atrás. El espectador observa que la carta ha cambiado (efecto) e inmediatamente mira hacia atrás: recuerda que era otra (situación inicial) y recuerda no haber percibido ningún cambio de carta (que no hay conexión causal con la situación final). Esta descomposición retrospectiva del suceso se llama análisis, y es un proceso *racional*. Es decir, es un pensamiento ante una percepción contrariada. Una vez concluido, la emoción viene después (el asombro).
El *fenómeno* es menos racional y más emocional. No miras hacia atrás porque la ficción (sobre la que se sustenta) ya está construida y no necesitas corroborarla porque no se contraría (si es suficientemente coherente/convincente/sugerente). Se produce primero la emoción (anhelada) cuando la imaginación toca la realidad (en realidad toca los sentidos, no la razón). Y luego, sólo luego viene la recapitulación mental de lo sucedido. 




> Y es el proceso de crear ese castillo de naipes el que exige cosas como el presente constante, la verosimilitud, coherencia, congruencia, la ausencia de la noción de trampa… Así que para mí el ambiguo término  “magia ficcional” es el proceso de crear ese castillo de naipes. 
> 
> He escrito esto del tirón asi que, si no se entiende nada o esta desestructurado o lo que sea pues darme leña!
> 
> Iban, yo estoy abajo como todos los mortales!!
> 
> Abrazos!


Abrazos y cuidado con ese castillo,
El viento del norte.

----------


## Iban

La virgen santa.

Lo que para Andrews es efecto, para Kiko parece ser fenómeno. Aparece también el "contexto ficcional", pero no se aclara la "experiencia mágica". Y Kiko llama "efecto" a lo que yo, como no encontraba mejor palabra, en el post entre Andrews y Kiko, he llamado "suceso".

De verdad que esto es un cristo bendito. ¿Y pretendéis hacerme creer que leyendo las notas de conferencia de Gabi todo esto se aclara y vamos a armonizar puntos de vista? Parece difícil de creer... :-)

Mañana más.

----------


## Kiko

Querría añadir unas palabras más antes de suicidarme:




> ¿Magia realista = sucede un imposible? ¿Magia ficcional = sucede algo *explicable* debido al fenómeno?


Yo cambiaría "explicable" por maravilloso o fascinante o alucinante.
El énfasis de la magia ficcional no está la "explicación" (proceso racional) sino en animar la experiencia o vivencia del suceso mágico.




> ¡De acuerdo! Entonces según esto por fin me arriesgo a decidir qué es fenómeno y qué efecto en lo que preguntaba más arriba: el fenómeno es una linterna cuya luz hace invisibles los objetos, el efecto es una carta que se vuelve invisible bajo su luz, y visible de nuevo al salir de ella. Así, creo que lo entiendo: el fenómeno es un "x+y=5", el efecto es un "x=2, y=3". :-D


Si interpretas que la carta se vuelve "invisible" es un fenómeno. El efecto es que ya no se ve (lo cual no implica que esté presente), que es distinto. 
Simplificando mucho: la "invisibilidad" es ficcional.




> Ahora bien, *el efecto, que sea emocional... creo que es más bien sensorial*. Se ve, se escucha, o se toca. El fenómeno es una construcción mental, el efecto es una precepción sensorial. El espectador es sujeto activo en el fenómeno, y pasivo en el efecto. El fenómeno se crea en su mente, el efecto sucede fuera de ella. El fenómeno es un programa de ordenador, el efecto es el input de los datos. Si esto fuera lo que pretendes decir, entonces sí estaría de acuerdo (o, mejor dicho, sí me resultaría fácil seguir tu planteamiento


Me ha gustado ese matiz: "el efecto es más bien sensorial". 
La "percepción contrariada" (por el efecto) la captan los sentidos (una cambio en la realidad sensorial) que luego se interpreta como "imposible".

¿Qué es el efecto? -dices mientras clavas en mi pupila tu ojo de cristal.
¿Qué es el efecto? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas?
El efecto es... Arturo de Ascanio. 




> Jejejejeje... Ese era uno de los riesgos que comentábamos con Eidan. Si el fenómeno se construye de manera eficientísima, entonces el efecto carece de magia. y ahí parece que es donde se esconde el truco de la magia ficcional: la construcción del fenómeno no tiene que ser completamente convincente. Sino "aparentemente" convicente. Coherente, pero siempre irreal e imposible.


Me tomo la licencia de puntualizar:  Bajo el marco artístico el fenómeno tiene que ser completamente convincente.




> Por culpa de Freud, se han desarrollado un montón de teorías sobre "entidades" mentales diferentes dentro de nuestra cabezota. Un montón de gentecilla que se pelea y tira de las riendas primero para un lado,y luego para otro, intentando controlarnos.
> 
> Si obviamos un montón de esa gentecilla que ahora no importan mucho (el yo culpable, el yo edonista, el yo animal y otro montón de "yoes"...) y nos centramos en dos, igual consigo encontar una explicación diferente a tu "realidad fictica como velo transparente que cubre el efecto".
> 
> En la cabeza tenemos dos "programas" que funcionan en paralelo: un yo racional (analítico) y un yo emocional (intuitivo). Y los dos están trabajando a la vez sobre los datos que reciben de sus sentidos. Lo que sucede es que, normalmente, cuando llega un input, sin darnos cuenta, elegimos con cuál de los dos procesamos esos datos. Por regla general, creemos que con el racional (creemos). Pero... ¿cuántas veces hemos pensado eso de "si tuviera que decidir con la cabeza, haría A, pero el corazón me pide B"? Eso es porque el input en realidad ha sido procesado en paralelo por los dos caminos, y dudamos entre cuál de los dos resultados elegir. Se generan dos outputs. En la mayoría de los casos, las elecciones son sencillas, y sólo prestamos atención a uno de los dos resultados, y lo elegimos como válido. Pero cuanto más importantes son las decisiones, más dudamos si no deberíamos escuchar a los dos "programas"...
> 
> Cuando vemos magia realista, el "programa" racional manda, es dueño y señor del análisis de los datos. Y el emocional sólo porcesará como input el resultado del análisis racional. Veo un efecto, lo analizo, llego a la conclusión de que es un milagro imposible. Entonces me emociono e ilusiono por haber visto algo alucinante.
> 
> Con la magia ficcional lo que parece que se pretende es crear inputs para los dos procesos: el racional sigue analizando el suceso (por no llamarlo efecto, y así diferenciarlo de la línea ficcional). Pero al yo emotivo se le da un patrón de trabajo, que es el fenómeno. Y en base al fenómeno, procesa el efecto y obtiene también un resultado. Por lo tanto, el espectador al ver una misma cosa, genera dos procesos paralelos: del efecto a través del fenómeno, por un camino de ficción (emotivo), y del suceso a través de un análisis realista para llegar al milagro.
> ...


42




> :-( Esto no sé cómo masticarlo. Sigo sin entender qué se entiende por "experiencia mágica"...
> 
> Humm... primero necesito que alguien me ayude a enteder lo de la "experiencia mágica". ¿Qué es, la construcción del marco de ficción en la mente del espectador, a partir del fenómeno? Porque si es eso, chungo. La experiencia mágica se produce precisamente en el otro plano, en el racional. En el ficcional no hay magia;, hay, como bien dices, coherencia. El salto, el contraste entre la situación inicial y la final, el imposible, es a la mente racional a quien "engaña". A la emotiva, lo que se le hace es embelesarla, contarle un cuento...
> 
> Si la experiencia mágica se refiere a que ese "cuento" que se le hace vivir tenga una estructura que no haga aguas, de manera que el espectador "viva" la ficción, entonces creo, de nuevo, que el término está pésimamente elegido...
> 
> Pues a mí me ha costado del carajo escribir lo mío...
> 
> Mis c*jones 33.
> ...


La experiencia mágica es la cumbre a la que aspirar. Y a la cima de lo montaña normalmente se puede subir por varios lados...

Cuando llegue me tiro.

----------


## Iban

De acuerdo, me rindo. Parece que no estoy capacitado para entender, ni la magia ficcional, ni las explicaciones poético-metafóricas. No hace falta amenazar con el suicidio; a partir de ahora me limitaré a hablar de lo malo que es el mago enmascarado, y solucionado.

----------


## Iban

Y, ya de paso: sé lo que es el "efecto" para Ascanio, pero no sé lo que es para Gabi. Dado que la magia ficcional no es una evolución de la teoría Ascaniana, sino una ruptura; al transferir términos de una concepción a otra, no tienen por qué conservar el significado.

Más que nada, porque el contraste entre situación inicial y final, ese escalón que cuanto mayor sea y más abrupto, mejor, para Ascanio; Gabi pretende que no exista, dando al espectador una explicación ficcional que hace coherente la foto final con la inicial. No hay contraste.

Pero bueno, ya dejo el tema.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo cuanto más leo más me parece que es todo muy sencillo pero con ganas de complicarlo mucho. Pero eso es por que no entiendo nada, como Ibán.

 A fin de cuentas si lo desnudamos todo todo, se basa en algo tan sencillo como la ley metafísica de la causa y efecto. 

 Ahora vestimos "la causa" con un plano emocional y "el efecto" con un plano sensorial (muy bueno esto, si es acertado me parece genial) y se parece mucho a todo eso (faltan matices, lo sé).

 Y creo que que en la magia de Gabi si que hay contraste, pero se produce en otro plano, más mental. No "a priori" si no a posteriori". En eso si se diferencia de la magia que más conocemos, creo.

 Y la experiencia mágica es que para el espectador lo que ha visto sea eso, MAGIA. Es decir, lo que todos buscamos cuando hacemos un juego de una manera u otra. 

 Más cosas (si, yo también escribo a lo Andrews, para aclarame):

 No estoy del todo de acuerdo (porque no lo entiendo imagino) que para que se produzca magia ficcional haya que construir el fenómeno poco a poco. Pienso que de alguna manera el fenómeno puede venir ya dado y esa parte saltárnosla. Si vale, que luego hay que ver como tratarlo para que el velo en la mente del espectador no se rompa(sois todos unos poetisos, leñe). No se me ocurre ningún ejemplo, mmmm, sería algo así como para un niño panadero es el que hace pan, mago el que hace magia y no se sorprende. Eso pero al revés y con espectadores adultos, claro (yo si que me explico mal).

 Y estoy de acuerdo en que cuanto más escribís, más parece que los términos no ayudan en nada.

 Y a Pedro decirle que me perdone por hablar sin conocimiento de causa (bueno, y a los demás también) pero que a veces, hasta que no empiezas a hablar de algo no empieza a ineresarte. Este es el caso. Ahora estoy como loco para encontrar eas cosillas que a mi no me venden (hay que jorobarse). Así que las cosas no son tan fáciles.

 Y si  no es mucha molestia, ¿podríamos seguir? sé que es cansado tirar del carro de un tipo tan pesado como Iban, pero en fin :P 
 (Gracias, en serio, muchas gracias por lo que estías haciendo).

----------


## Iban

> ... s&#233; que es cansado tirar del carro de un tipo tan pesado como Iban, pero en fin :P


Lo que me faltaba, que me llamen culogordo. :-p

(Tranquilo, que yo ya me bajo del carro y os dejo continuar y, espero, avanzar sin lastre).

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Ahora no puedo escribir copón me vais a buscar la ruina!!




> :-( Esto no sé cómo masticarlo. Sigo sin entender qué se entiende por "experiencia mágica"...


Para mi es la experiencia que vive el espectador, su experiencia mágica, su vivencia.



> El *efecto*, como dice Tamariz, hace que miremos hacia atrás. El espectador observa que la carta ha cambiado (efecto) e inmediatamente mira hacia atrás: recuerda que era otra (situación inicial) y recuerda no haber percibido ningún cambio de carta (que no hay conexión causal con la situación final). Esta descomposición retrospectiva del suceso se llama análisis, y es un proceso *racional*. Es decir, es un pensamiento ante una percepción contrariada. Una vez concluido, la emoción viene después (el asombro).
> El *fenómeno* es menos racional y más emocional. No miras hacia atrás porque la ficción (sobre la que se sustenta) ya está construida y no necesitas corroborarla porque no se contraría (si es suficientemente coherente/convincente/sugerente).


Yo creo que lo primero que pasa cuando sucede el efecto y de manera casi instantánea es que al espectador "se le caen los huevos al suelo", y eso es una emoción, eso se siente. Uno no entiende el efecto sino que lo vive (si tiene que entenderlo es como un puzzle), como cuando al espectador se el ponen los pelos de punta cuando la moneda atraviesa la mesa y cae en el vaso o cunado adivinamos algo que cruza su pensamiento y que no podemos saber, eso no es racional para mi es emocional. Instantes depues viene el cerebro a pensar "pero como es posible? pero si eso estaba allí o aca?..." a lo que tu te refieres como asombro, para mi eso es un proceso más racional (aquí ni todo es emocional ni todo racional son grados) y ahi es donde también entra el contexto (el fenómeno). La idea es que el espectador en esos instantes le deje de interesar la causa real del efecto (el método) y sustituya esos momentos en que el cerebro analiza y contextualiza con la causa ficticia del efecto (el fenómeno). No es que se crea el fenómeno a pie juntillas (no es que se crea que viaja en el tiempo lo jure y lo perjure)  pero ya no le interesa tanto o nada el método y prefiere (aunque no es una decisión consciente) por unos momentos mirar tras el velo de la realidad ficcional, que da un gustirrininnnn.

Si la realidad ficcional no esta bien construida, lo que viene a pasar es algo del tipo "si si que bonito y sugerente esto que me esta contando, pero ¿¿como coño se las ha apañado para cambiar la carta??" o también algo como "no entiendo una palabra de lo que me ha dicho pero la moneda ha desaprecido coponn", ambas cosas son un fracaso para el mago "ficcional".

Yo tambien me voy a poner a llorar ya paro jejeje.

NOTA: Desdeluego que para que el efecto sea efecto todo lo que ya sabemos sigue funcionando toda la teoria ascaniana detrás (contraste de la situación inicial y final, claridad expositiva, paréntesis varios ... ... ...).

Abrazos desde la zona centro!!!

----------


## Fran Gomez

Solo un apunte respecto a esta discusion sobre si el efecto es emocional o racional. 

Ante un efecto desarrollado desde una concepcion realista el entendimiento y la emocion se mueven en paralelo, hasta que el entendimiento se rinde por no encontrar ninguna solucion  racional y deja paso a la emocion en toda su plenitud.
En el caso de un desarollo desde la concepcion ficcional el intelecto y la emocion van de la mano. El intelecto se siente satisfecho porque se mueve por un camino en el que no encuentra ninguna incongruencia que le saque de el y la emocion es libre de hacer lo que le venga en gana y...  no sigo que lloro!

En palabras de Gabi: "El entendimiento se hace emotivo y la emocion intelectiva"

Quiero decir, yo creo que el efecto se desarrolla en el intelecto como algo que no deberia ocurrir, no es normal. La concepcion realista (si que suenan feos estos terminos, si) te deja sin opciones racionales, por lo tanto solo queda la emocion pura de lo imposible. En cambio, la concepcion ficcional construye un parche (este concepto me ha gustado) coherente y que sugiere una explicacion posible. Esa interpretacion de lo que ha pasado que hacen los espectadores con nuestra ayuda es lo que, para mi, es el fenomeno.

Por otro lado una reflexion.
Quien no se ha dejado llevar (emotiva e intelectualmente, de la mano) por la lectura de un libro hasta reir o llorar? No te das cuenta que estas metido en la ficcion hasta que suena el maldito telefono. Los mecanismos de la ficcion funcionan asi.  

Vamos, digo yo..

Edito: El tablet me pone los acentos to raros. Los quito, el concepto es el concepto.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Estpu muy de acuerdo con todo eso. (Salvo la definicion de fenomeno, a eso yo llamo experiencia magica... Creo!!)




> Por otro lado una reflexi&#243;n.
> Quien no se ha dejado llevar (emotiva e intelectualmente, de la mano) por la lectura de un libro hasta reir o llorar? No te das cuenta que estas metido en la ficci&#243;n hasta que suena el maldito tel&#233;fono. Los mecanismos de la ficci&#243;n funcionan as&#237;.


Eso es como explica muy bien Javier Piñeiro en el articulo de las notas de alicante, cuando dejas de escuchar el run run del frigorífico cuando lees un libro. Ese articulo que esta perdido hacia el final de las notas es tremendo.




> Si la realidad ficcional no esta bien construida, lo que viene a pasar es algo del tipo "si si que bonito y sugerente esto que me esta contando, pero ¿¿como coño se las ha apañado para cambiar la carta??" o también algo como "no entiendo una palabra de lo que me ha dicho pero la moneda ha desaprecido coponn", ambas cosas son un fracaso para el mago "ficcional".


Estos momentos son lo que te sacan de golpe de la ficción y vuelves a escuchar el run run del frigorífico.


Tambien estoy de acuerdo en ese que decís mas atrás, el efecto es mas sensorial y lo que yo llamo fenómeno es mas ... abstracto??.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Exacto, el runrun del frigorifico. A eso me referia con que van de la mano entendimiento y emocion.

Si el parche que construyes no se mantiene por si mismo, con sus propias leyes y siendo coherente consigo mismo y, en cierta medida, encajando en la realidad que todos conocemos (auque de esto ultimo no estoy tan seguro) no tendras de tu lado el intelecto de los espectadores. En ese caso es muy probable que solo veran a un tio que les intenta convencer de algo extra&#241;o y veran los engranajes por todas partes. Lo cual puede convertirse en un espectaculo muy decadente, por cierto.

En cuanto a si el efecto es sensorial.. yo creo que obviamente son los sentidos quienes lo detectan pero el efecto, como tal, es un conflicto puramente intelectual. Lo que pensaba que era no es. 
Como resolvemos ese conflicto internamente es lo que desemboca en una emocion (la imposibilidad absoluta en un juego de concepcion realista o bien el poso que deja haber leido un buen... quiero decir, haber vivido un fenomeno inusual en tus propias carnes).

Creo!

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Pero tampoco creo que lo que pasa en la magia ficcional sea un proceso idéntico a lo que sucede cuando leemos una novela y dejamos de escuchar el runrun del frigo. La magia tiene algo eso no tiene que es, el efecto, osea un sopapo en la cara que hace que se tambalee tu mundo. Pero el proceso bastante paralelo a esto creo yo.

El proceso también tiene alguna semejanza creo yo al lo que sucede cuando un niño (o no) ve fascinado por primera vez una cosa que no entiende, como por ejemplo el mando de la tele, Fenómeno: el mando (ese cacharro alargado con botones) parece tener algún control sobre ese otro objeto como una caja con imágenes (la tele), efecto: aprieto los botones y la tele cambia de canal. En ese momento pones todo tu mundo como en suspenso fascinado por esto que estas descubriendo, y que va tomando forma delante de tus ojos. Estoy seguro que si el frigorífico hiciera run run en esos momentos dejarías de escucharlo.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Y me gustaría intentar huir de un plano tan metafísico, en el que hasta yo me pierdo.
> 
> Así que aquí va una pregunta más sencilla:
> 
> Va un escenario hipotético: Juego en el que se muestra una linterna apuntando una esquina del tapete. Se dejan objetos bajo la luz que, en esas condiciones,se vuelven invisibles; si se mueven a otra parte del tapete, se vuelven a hacer visibles.
> 
> 1.- realidad interna.
> 2.- realidad externa.
> 3.- efecto.
> ...


a) el prestímano es Iban, el que sabe como van las trampas, que ha estudiado y ensayado el juego, el que sabe que después de la fase 1 viene la 2, el que lo sabe todo... el mago es la proyección de Iban en la vida externa, este no tiene ni idea de trampas, y se le ocurre de repente que después de hacer la fase 1 del agua y aceite podría itentarlo otra vez...

b) En la vida externa pasa eso que dices y mucho mas, en la vida externa el mago, los espectadores, el fenómeno, los efectos, y la parte de presentación que no es ni fenómeno ni efecto (que haberla haila) 

c) Los objetos desaparecenn bajo la luz de la linterna. 

d) La linterna tiene la capacidad de hacer invisible cualquier objeto que apunta con el.

e) Hay luces que tienen propiedades especiales al aplicarse sobre los objetos.


a-1 
b-2
c-3
d y e-4 (yo no diferenciaría ficción y fenómeno como e y d respectivamente, lo metemos todo en el fenómeno y no nos liemos mas por el momento)

La ficción a lo mejor la definiría como el conjunto del efecto y el fénomeno, pero que se yo... hay otra entidad de la que hablaba el Nelms que era el "propósito", cuando le encuentre el sitio en todo esto os lo comento, pero en este caso podría ser casi la e), "MOSTRAR QUE hay luces que tienen propiedades especiales al aplicarse sobre los objetos."

Cuando digo que Nelms hablo antes de Gabi del "fenómeno", digo fenómeno en un contexto mágico (también mola bastante decir contexto de vez en cuando), vamos con el mismo significado, la palabra ya existía antes claro!! Igual que la palabra "efecto" existía antes que la magia.

me voy a silenciar un rato majos.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> ¿Y pretendéis hacerme creer que leyendo las notas de  conferencia de Gabi todo esto se aclara y vamos a armonizar puntos de  vista? Parece difícil de creer... :-)


Puede que sí o puede que no... Pero sea como fuere lo que me parece fundamental si queremos llegar a entender este tema y profundizar en el, y perdón por ser tan pesado, es haber estudiado primero, como mínimo, los textos originales de Gabi. ¿No os parece?




> Y, ya de paso: sé lo que es el "efecto" para Ascanio, pero no sé lo que es para Gabi.


_"Cuando un espectador evoca un juego, lo que recuerda primero es el efecto. Dicho efecto es una pieza más del mundo de ficción que es todo juego de magia. Y todo juego de magia no es otra cosa que una síntesis de muchos elementos tomados de la realidad que el mago comparte con los espectadores. Conseguir que a través del juego como "algo vivo", los espectadores experimenten otras percepciones de esa realidad es la meta principal del efecto.

Como ser de ficción los espectadores van conociendo el juego a partir de una serie de datos que, en principio, proporcional el mago. Pero a medida que avanza, el propio juego va generando información sobre la naturaleza del efecto, sea mediante la interacción con los espectadores o mediante la relación que se establece entre los diferentes efectos tendentes a un mismo fin y dentro de un espacio y tiempo propios.

Siendo el efecto una pieza más del mundo de ficción, no se le debe conceder mayor protagonismo que a los restantes elementos del juego. Hay que evitar, como suele suceder, el autocomplacerse con él. Un juego es siempre un viaje totalizador. Por lo tanto, el efecto no se puede pensar aislado del contexto en el que cobra vida._"

 (Gabi Pareras, "El efecto, para un mundo de ficción mágica.")
 


Y ahora unas brevísimas definiciones. Aviso que he intentado que estas no surgan desde mi "composición personal del lugar" sino directamente de los escritos de Gabi. Usaré las _Open Travellers_ de Larry Jennings como ejemplo actual de las mismas:

-El *fenómeno*, según nos cuenta Gabi en sus escritos, es "sencillamente" la naturaleza mágica del efecto que se está exhibiendo. En el _Open Travellers_ el fenómeno sería invisibilidad/visibilidad. La causa ficcional de este fenómeno puede ser de variada condición. Nunca se define en el juego de Jennings.

-El *propósito* (antes vagamente citado por "Pipo Andrews") es el modo de mostrar el fenómeno: Siguiendo con el ejemplo de las _Open Traveller_s, invisibilizando y visibilizando cartas.

-La *prueba* es la forma de alcanzar el propósito: Sujetando una carta bajo la palma de la mano y al girar la mano mostrar su desaparición que no se debería de vivir como tal, sino contextualizada en su fenómeno (invisibilidad) y después siendo esta hecha aparecer de nuevo siempre bajo su contexto fenomenológico (visibilidad) al contacto con otra carta visible por todos.

A la clasificación anterior de algunas de las partes compositivas del juego de magia, (original de H. Nelms) usada por Gabi, faltaría añadirle los *personajes*, es decir quienes o que están implicados directamente con el juego de magia, ya sean personas u objetos.

Y, a no ser que esté muy equivocado, así es tal cual nos lo cuenta Gabi (basándose en Nelms). Otra vez más os remito a las fuentes originales. Ahora bien, si cada uno, por el motivo que sea, prefiere hacerse otra "composición" pues eso ya es otra historia...  :Wink1: 
  
Saludos a todos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Kiko

> Para mi es la experiencia que vive el espectador, su experiencia mágica, su vivencia.


Entre los magos que yo más respeto y admiro, la expresión de “experiencia mágica” no la usamos para definir toda la experiencia o vivencia de un espectador durante un juego de magia. Sino solamente el momento en el que el espectador entra en un estado de exaltación, elevación y maravilla genuina ante el imposible fascinante que está contemplando. Esta circunstancia (nunca garantizada a priori) es la de mayor calado emocional que puede llevarse el espectador. No es necesariamente una reacción ante el efecto, aunque, cuando acontece, normalmente acompaña al clímax mágico del juego.




> Yo creo que lo primero que pasa cuando sucede el efecto y de manera casi instantánea es que al espectador "se le caen los huevos al suelo", y eso es una emoción, eso se siente. Uno no entiende el efecto sino que lo vive (si tiene que entenderlo es como un puzzle), como cuando *al espectador se el ponen los pelos de punta cuando la moneda atraviesa la mesa y cae en el vaso o cunado adivinamos algo que cruza su pensamiento y que no podemos saber, eso no es racional para mi es emocional.* Instantes depues viene el cerebro a pensar "pero como es posible? pero si eso estaba allí o aca?..." a lo que tu te refieres como asombro, para mi eso es un proceso más racional (aquí ni todo es emocional ni todo racional son grados) y ahi es donde también entra el contexto (el fenómeno). La idea es que el espectador en esos instantes le deje de interesar la causa real del efecto (el método) y sustituya esos momentos en que el cerebro analiza y contextualiza con la causa ficticia del efecto (el fenómeno). No es que se crea el fenómeno a pie juntillas (no es que se crea que viaja en el tiempo lo jure y lo perjure)  pero ya no le interesa tanto o nada el método y prefiere (aunque no es una decisión consciente) por unos momentos mirar tras el velo de la realidad ficcional, que da un gustirrininnnn.


¿No te das cuenta que los ejemplos que has utilizado (subrayados en negrita) son “fenómenos”?
La moneda no atraviesa la mesa en realidad. Esa es una interpretación ficcional de lo ocurrido. El efecto es que la moneda inexplicablemente ya no está encima de la mesa, y luego hay un segundo efecto cuando sacas una moneda debajo de la mesa (donde antes no la había). Si consideramos que ambas monedas son la misma, que ha viajado, y que lo ha hecho siguiendo el trayecto más corto, entonces es que ha sido “a través de la mesa”. Esta interpretación suele ser la más inmediata, directa o fácil de asumir para el espectador si el discurso o simplemente los gestos son congruentes con esta ficción. Y si lo vive así, está viviendo un “fenómeno”.

En el caso de “adivinar” el pensamiento oculto, tal como lo planteas también es una ficción. La RAE define “adivinar” en su 2ª acepción como: _“Descubrir por conjeturas algo oculto o ignorado.”_  Sin embargo, el mago no hace conjeturas en el sentido de hipótesis, sino que la adivina de forma incuestionable.  La RAE en su 1ª acepción dice: _“Predecir lo futuro o descubrir lo oculto, por medio de agüeros o sortilegios”_ En esta definición es más cercana al carácter psíquico o sobrenatural que se desprende del mago cuando adivina algo. En todo caso, aunque no seamos rigurosos con estas definiciones, parece evidente que los ejemplos mencionados son planteamientos ficcionales y por tanto contextualizan el efecto como “fenómeno”. Si una moneda que atraviesa impunemente una mesa no es un fenómeno, ¡apaga y vámonos!

Cuando dices que el efecto provoca que al espectador “se le caigan los huevos al suelo” (entre eso y el “me la corto” ya poco nos queda...) ¿acaso no provoca lo mismo el fenómeno? 
Tal vez pienses: con la moneda que atraviesa la mesa sí, pero con una ficción más enrevesada y compleja no tanto. O sea, que es una cuestión de grado...
¿y no pasa lo mismo con el efecto? Si el efecto no es muy potente en vez de impresionar produce indiferencia... ¡también es una cuestión de grado!

Entonces, ¿puede lograr el efecto la “experiencia mágica”? Sabemos que sí. 
¿Puede lograr el fenómeno la “experiencia mágica? También. 

Esto no quiere decir que la ficción no tenga sus puntos débiles, cuando se hace tan compleja, ridícula, anodina o inverosímil como para que suene el run run del frigorífico o se ponga en riesgo el éxito del fenómeno. Pero su dificultad no niega su validez. 




> Si la realidad ficcional no esta bien construida, lo que viene a pasar es algo del tipo "si si que bonito y sugerente esto que me esta contando, pero ¿¿como coño se las ha apañado para cambiar la carta??" o también algo como "no entiendo una palabra de lo que me ha dicho pero la moneda ha desaprecido coponn", ambas cosas son un fracaso para el mago "ficcional".


Creo que ese “fracaso” no sería sólo una cuestión de construcción ficcional, sino de consciencia ficcional. La ficción no es sólo un constructo imaginario, sino una experiencia sensible. Y para el mago (condicionado en exceso por su realidad) no es tan fácil ser consciente y sensible a un mundo tan imaginario como invisible... 

Es por eso que el mago “realista” suele quedarse tan apegado al objeto y al choque intelectual. 
No hay que olvidar que Gabi concibió esta corriente ficcional porque notaba en los magos un exceso de corroboración empírica, una “mano negra” que hace que la noción de “truco” siempre esté presente, ya que el juego gira en demostrar que no lo hay. 
La “magia ficcional” nace en contraposición a esa “magia realista” (tendencia preponderante), para que el efecto (convertido en fenómeno) permita que  _“la magia no se quede en el objeto, sino que flote por encima de el”_




> Solo un apunte respecto a esta discusion sobre si el efecto es emocional o racional. 
> 
> Ante un efecto desarrollado desde una concepcion realista el entendimiento y la emocion se mueven en paralelo, hasta que el entendimiento se rinde por no encontrar ninguna solucion  racional y deja paso a la emocion en toda su plenitud.
> En el caso de un desarollo desde la concepcion ficcional el intelecto y la emocion van de la mano. El intelecto se siente satisfecho porque se mueve por un camino en el que no encuentra ninguna incongruencia que le saque de el y la emocion es libre de hacer lo que le venga en gana y...  no sigo que lloro!
> 
> (…)
> 
> En cuanto a si el efecto es sensorial.. yo creo que obviamente son los sentidos quienes lo detectan pero el efecto, como tal, es un conflicto puramente intelectual. Lo que pensaba que era no es. 
> Como resolvemos ese conflicto internamente es lo que desemboca en una emocion (la imposibilidad absoluta en un juego de concepcion realista o bien el poso que deja haber leido un buen... quiero decir, haber vivido un fenomeno inusual en tus propias carnes).


Qué delicia leerte, con lágrimas en los ojos...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Okey I give up!




> Ahora bien, si cada uno, por el motivo que sea, prefiere hacerse otra "composición" pues eso ya es otra historia...


No es que me proponga hacerme una composición de lugar así por desmarcarme de nadie, es sencillamente como yo entiendo todo esto.




> ¿No te das cuenta que los ejemplos que has utilizado (subrayados en negrita) son “fenómenos”?
> La moneda no atraviesa la mesa en realidad. Esa es una interpretación ficcional de lo ocurrido. El efecto es que la moneda inexplicablemente ya no está encima de la mesa, y luego hay un segundo efecto cuando sacas una moneda debajo de la mesa (donde antes no la había). Si consideramos que ambas monedas son la misma, que ha viajado, y que lo ha hecho siguiendo el trayecto más corto, entonces es que ha sido “a través de la mesa”. Esta interpretación suele ser la más inmediata, directa o fácil de asumir para el espectador si el discurso o simplemente los gestos son congruentes con esta ficción. Y si lo vive así, está viviendo un “fenómeno”.


Pues estoy muy lejos de darme cuenta de eso  (y que arda en la hogera por intentar entender a Gabi) para mi es cristalino que el efecto aquí es la PENETRACIÓN (solido contra solido, si existen 7 o 8 efectos fundamentales la penetración es uno de ellos, como lo es la adivinación, el otro ejemplo subrayado), el que eso sea la suma de una desaparición + una aparición es algo que pertenece totalmente al al MÉTODO. Entonces, si cambio de método, y utilizo una mesa con una ranura secreta y solo una moneda ¿según tu estoy cambiando el efecto? pues yo creo que no. Claro que la moneda no ha atravesado realmente la mesa (efecto), nos las hemos arreglado con el método para que lo haga!! Nadie siente con un cigarro a través de la moneda otra cosa que no sea una penetración, el cigarro no se siente desaparecer por un lado y aparecer por el otro.

Para mí el fenómeno (y eso es decir de una manera polite, “como yo entiendo a Gabi”) es la respuesta a ¿Y porque ha atravesado la mesa la moneda? O mejor dicho , ¿y como contextualizo/interpreto yo ese efecto?, porque demonios!!, las monedas no van por ahí atravesando mesas que yo sepa ¿es por que el mago hace un gesto mágico y no preguntes más, tu preocúpate que no tengo nada en la mano ni tiro monedas al regazo (magia realista)? o quiza ¿Por qué la mesa me la estoy imaginando y no esta o es un holograma? ¿O tiene un agujero invisible, un agujero negro? ¿Porque es el deseo del mago, o del espectador? ...  

Cada vez tengo más claro que no se trata de entendamos los términos de otra manera (que también) si no que entendemos el fondo del asunto de una manera profundamente diferente o si lo preferís, yo lo entiendo rematadamente mal...

----------


## Iban

No quiero interrumpir, pero leyendo ahora a Kiko me mata una duda: en la magia realista, hay fenomeno? Porque ahora parece que si...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Para mi si, y es el gesto mágico (la mínima expresión de fenómeno). Para el resto la verdad que no lo se...

----------


## Kiko

> Pues estoy muy lejos de darme cuenta de eso  (y que arda en la hogera por intentar entender a Gabi) para mi es cristalino que el efecto aquí es la PENETRACIÓN, el que eso sea la suma de una desaparición + una aparición es algo que pertenece totalmente al al MÉTODO. Entonces, si cambio de método, y utilizo una mesa con una ranura secreta y solo una moneda ¿según tu estoy cambiando el efecto? pues yo creo que no. Claro que la mesa no ha atravesado realmente la mesa (efecto), nos las hemos arreglado con el método para que lo haga!!
> 
> Para mí el fenómeno (y eso es decir de una manera polite, “como yo entiendo a Gabi”) es la respuesta a ¿Y porque ha atravesado la mesa la moneda? O mejor, como contextualizo yo ese efecto, porque las monedas no van por ahí atravesando mesas que yo sepa ¿es porque el mago chasquea los dedos? ¿Por qué la mesa me la estoy imaginando y no esta o es un holograma? ¿O tiene un agujero invisible, un agujero negro? ...
> Cada vez tengo más claro que no se trata de entendamos los términos de otra manera (que también) si no que entendemos el fondo del asunto de una manera diferente o si lo preferís, yo lo entiendo mal...


Pienso que para el espectador, esa "penetración" es una interpretación (ficcional) igual que podrían expresarse o manifestarse muchas otras. Por ejemplo:
- Siempre que una moneda muere (desaparece encima de la mesa) nace otra en algún lugar oculto (debajo de la mesa). Como ves aquí con el mismo método la interpretación es otra, participan dos monedas y el tablero de la mesa no es protagonista.
¿Hace falta que te describa otras mil interpretaciones para que te des cuenta que la "penetración" sólo es una de ellas?

Por eso, igual que pasa con la "invisibilidad" (como dice Pedro Bryce del Open Travellers) se está aludiendo al fenómeno. 

El efecto no tiene porqué tener una interpretación, es sólo el _"contraste entre la situación de inicial y la final sin conexión causal entre ambas"_. Es decir, hay un cambio en la realidad (del espectador) sin aparente o inexplicable causa. Ese "cambio" puede tener mucho contraste pero no es requisito inferir su naturaleza o condición. Es decir, la contextualización del efecto (léase fenómeno), no tiene nada que ver con el método (vida interna) sino con la vida externa. 

Tal vez la controversia de tu "composición de lugar" es que no la canalizas tanto desde el punto de vista del espectador, sino del tuyo (desde donde ves el método). Son planos distintos. Seamos bien conscientes a qué dimensión nos referimos, porque no tiene mucho sentido discutir desde distintos planos...

----------


## Kiko

> No quiero interrumpir, pero leyendo ahora a Kiko me mata una duda: en la magia realista, hay fenomeno? Porque ahora parece que si...





> Para mi si, y es el gesto mágico (la mínima expresión de fenómeno). Para el resto la verdad que no lo se...


No mezclemos: el gesto es mágico es una forma de ritual que puede integrarse en el juego o no, y el fenómeno es la contextualización del efecto dentro de la ficción propuesta. De hecho el gesto mágico suele ser anterior al momento del fenómeno (por ejemplo la invisibilidad), aunque también pueden coincidir.

_¿En la "magia realista" hay fenómeno?_  Antes hay que entender que la "magia realista" es una tendencia. La inclinación de la "magia realista" no se orienta al fenómeno, aunque a veces, incluso sin pretenderlo, se encuentra con el.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> Pues estoy muy lejos de darme cuenta de eso  (y que arda en la hogera por intentar entender a Gabi) para mi es cristalino que el efecto aqu&#237; es la PENETRACI&#211;N, el que eso sea la suma de una desaparici&#243;n + una aparici&#243;n es algo que pertenece totalmente al al M&#201;TODO. Entonces, si cambio de m&#233;todo, y utilizo una mesa con una ranura secreta y solo una moneda &#191;seg&#250;n tu estoy cambiando el efecto? pues yo creo que no. Claro que la mesa no ha atravesado realmente la mesa (efecto), nos las hemos arreglado con el m&#233;todo para que lo haga!!


Aqui esta el punto. El espectqdor ve desaparecer la moneda (1) y ve aparecer una moneda al otro lado (2). Eso son efectos en el sentido mas estricto, el contraste entre una situacion inicial -hay moneda- y una final -no la hay- (1) y viceversa en (2). La interpretaci&#243;n del espectador, por estar construida asi la secuencia, es que la moneda ha atravesado la mesa. Es logico, todo apunta a eso. Y esa interpretacion es lo que yo creo que es el fenomeno, independientemente de la causa ficcional que aun desconocemos. 
El metodo da igual, siempre que hagamos hacer atravesar un objeto a otro este debe desapacer de un lado y aparecer luego en el otro, &#191;no?




> Para m&#237; el fen&#243;meno (y eso es decir de una manera polite, “como yo entiendo a Gabi”) es la respuesta a &#191;Y porque ha atravesado la mesa la moneda? O mejor dicho , &#191;y como contextualizo/interpreto yo ese efecto?, porque demonios!!, las monedas no van por ah&#237; atravesando mesas que yo sepa &#191;es porque el mago chasquea los dedos? &#191;Por qu&#233; la mesa me la estoy imaginando y no esta o es un holograma? &#191;O tiene un agujero invisible, un agujero negro? ...


Estoy de acuerdo en la segunda, &#191;como interpreto yo esto que ha pasado?  Que leches ha pasado? Creo que la respuesta a eso deberia ser el fenomeno. "Pues que hay monedas que atraviesan mesas, oye!"

La primera pregunta "por que..?" nos devuelve la causa ficcional para que ese fenomeno haya podido ocurrir. Una causa ficcional es lo que necesita el intelecto de los espectadores para sentirse comodo con lo que le estamos proponiendo. Pero no necesariamente se la debemos dar nosotros masticada. Lo que esta guay es que sean los espectadores los que lleguen a esa conclusion con la minima intervencion del mago.
Un ejemplo es el que propone Ricardo Rodriguez en su conciliacion: El mago enciende un cigarro y coloca sobre el humo una bola de papel que queda suspendida en el. 
A la pregunta que nos dira la causa ficcional "&#191;por que leches levita la bola?" La respuesta  "Por que va a ser... por el humo". Se podria profundizar mas en la causa, la densidad de el humo es mayor que.. pero lo que han visto es lo suficientemente coherente para explicarse por si mismo. De hecho, cuanto mas tratemos de sdesarrollar y definir la causa, mas facil sera hacer runrunear frigorificos. Si la pelicula se la montan los espectadores mejor.
Si nos preguntamos "que leches ha ocurrido?" Quiza la respuesta sea el fenomeno y si nos preguntamos "que conflictos hemos causado en los espectadores para ese fin?" (Si, la preguntita se las trae) tal vez tengamos el efecto.

Y repito lo mismo, creo!

----------


## Iban

De magia ficcional no se nada (espero que Pedro tenga razon y que, cuando lleguen las notas de conferencia, no me sienta igual de abatido), y de percepcion, poco, pero algo mas.

Tanto la moneda que atraviesa la mesa como la bola suspendida por el humo, son conclusiones a las que llega el espectador, por si mismo, de manera previa al razonamiento, por el mecanismo que se aplica de manera automatica e inconsciente de procesar sucesos: la navaja de Ockham.

Entonces, si uno es magia realista, y el otro ficcional, donde esta la diferencia?

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Para mí el efecto es la PENETRACIÓN, con si situación inicial (moneda a un lado de la mesa) y si situación final (moneda al otro lado de la mesa).
Si se hace la rutina y se vive una desaparición en una mano con su situación inicial (mano con moneda) y su situación final (mano vacía) seguida de una aparición en la otra con su situación inicial (mano vacía) y su situación final (mano con moneda), no se está haciendo una penetración, o bien se está haciendo “otra cosa” o bien un intento fallido de penetración con falta de timing. Esta otra cosa que puede ser estupenda(secuencia de efectos desaparición y aparición) tendrá su fenómeno asociado, como los que tu comentas (moneda que muere…). Un ejemplo de esa "otra cosa" puede ser el muro de cristal que para mi no es una penetración...

Desde tu punto de vista yo también te puedo decir que una desaparición a secas en realidad es el fenómeno, y que el efecto que la moneda se va a otro sitio desconcido (lo que para mí es método), y que el espectador interpreta la ficción de que la moneda desaparece cuando el efecto es que la moneda se ha ido a otro sitio desconocido. (??) Si has ejecutado una desaparición y se se ha vivido que la moneda se ha ido a otro sitio (aunque no se vea directamente) es que no has interpretado bien el efecto como performer. 

No estamos hablando de lo mismo. Yo no se me explicar mejor pero no estoy de acuerdo. Dicho en palabras de Woody, siempre existe la ficción del efecto en si mismo (detrás de ella ya esta el método), esa siempre viene de serie. Esa no es la ficcion de la que me estoy refiriendo, yo me refiero a una por encima de esa. 

Otro ejemplo, un mentalista adivina el país en el que esta pensado el espectador:
- metodo: el artista sabe el país porque se las ha apañado para saberlo, el que lo sepa y no lo adivine es parte del método para mi.  
- Efecto: Se adivina el pais, el espectador tiene que sentir que se ha adivinado (no que el mago lo sabia de antes que es el método) porque se ha interpretado bien el efecto. (ahí esta la ficción que viene de serie al efecto a la que creo que es a lo que vosotros os referís, por eso creo que para vosotros adivinación es el fenómeno y para mi es efecto)
- Fenomeno (o contexto voy a empezarlo a llamar): El metalista tiene la capacidad de leer la mente.

Respecto a lo de dice Fran, y la referencia a Ricardo estoy de acuerdo el él. Eso basta, ahí el fenómeno (el contexto del efecto) es que “la bola parece ser sustentada por el humo”, y el efecto es que la bola levita. Pero ojo, yo nunca he planteado aquí ni creo que se plantee nunca el espectador ¿y porque sucede el fenómeno? Que es lo que tu estas diciendo ¿Y porque la bola falta sobre el humo sino yo sé que no pasa? Hasta ahí no se llega o no se debe llegar. Esta pregunta que no es a lo que yo llamo fenómeno y por supuesto que te devolvería el run run del frigo, pero insisto que esa no es la pregunta que yo me hago cuando defino el fenómeno. Yo no me cuestiono el fenómeno, simplemente pasa. Lo que me cuestiono/contextualizo es el efecto.

Dicho sea de paso, las fenómenos planteados para el efecto de la penetración me parecen no demasiado buenos, y para este efecto en concreto que quedo con el f "porque el en gesto mágico", lo mas parecido a un porque si, el efecto es muy sugerente en si mismo y si siento menos necesidad de contextualizarlo.

Voy a abrir otro post para plantear otra cosa, que si la mezclamos con esto ya es el acabose.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

*Adaptando esto a vuestra nomenclatura*,(que puede ser perfectamente la de Gabi, ya que con esto entiendo un gráfico que hasta ahora no entendía) el ejemplo del mentalista quedaría así.

Método: El prestímano lee la información en un clipboard
Efecto: El prestimano sabe el pais pensado
------
Fenómeno: El mago adivina el pais pensado
Contexto o Ficción: El mago tiene la capacidad de leer la mente. 

Ahora la línea entre vida externa y vida hay que definirla muy claramente (eso que esta ------), entonces el efecto TODO vida interna. ¿¿Nos entendemos asi??

Si es así mis pensamientos traduzco a esta nomenclatura (espero que la de todos): 
- Ahora para mi el gesto mágico es la versión mas simplificada de Contexto o ficción. 
- En magia realista SIEMPRE esta muy presente el fenómeno y el contexto o ficción esta muy poco desarrollado.
- La magia ficcional apuesta por desarrollar el biniomio la ficción o contexto - fenómeno.

NOTA: a partir y hasta el final del hilo, llamo a las mismas cosas de antes de manera diferente. efecto, fenomenal, ficción... a partir de este mensaje inlcuido hay un cambio de nomenclatura por mi parte que me permite dividir en dos mi anterior concepto de "Efecto".

----------


## Iban

Compro.

Y al tiempo, me sorprendo: el efecto, de por si, no tiene magia...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Compro.
> 
> Y al tiempo, me sorprendo: el efecto, de por si, no tiene magia...


Y yo, resulta que había que cambiar era la definición de efecto de toda la vida. También te digo que no se hasta donde voy a llegar con esta nueva definición de efecto (todo vida interna) y cuando me va a dar error o lo voy a dar yo...  sospecho que se puede quedar corta, y encontrarme con que siempre hay fenómeno pero lo que no encuentro es el efecto por ningún lado... habrá que pensarlo...

Ahora eso si, hay que tener claro que que hay dos capas de ficción... a lo mejor ahora todos hablamos el mismo idioma, pero ahora hay que empezar a entenderse...

----------


## Iban

Aunque esto sea una desviación, me surge una duda seria:

¿Alguien se atreve a dar aquí una definición COMPLETA de lo que es efecto, según Ascanio?

----------


## Fran Gomez

> Para mí el efecto es la PENETRACIÓN, con si situación inicial (moneda a un lado de la mesa) y si situación final (moneda al otro lado de la mesa).


Pues si, la verdad es que el ejemplo de la moneda a través de la mesa es confuso, hila muu fino en lo que yo entiendo por efecto y fenómeno. Pero es interesante lo que ha dicho Kiko al respecto, con el mismo método y los mismo efectos podemos plantear fenómenos distintos. Pero en este caso lo veo realmente jodido... la navaja de Ockham, como dice Iban, no deja lugar a dudas a no ser que se haya planteado otra alternativa previamente e igual de coherente que esta. 

En la máquina del tiempo, por ejemplo, ¿Que ocurre? (fenómeno) "Que se viaja un instante atrás en el tiempo."
¿Y por que? (causa ficcional) "por el ritual que se realiza con una máquina del tiempo con apariencia de baraja de cartas". 
¿Y que es lo que sucede de raro que atenta contra la realidad el la que todos nos movemos? (la preguntita esta cada vez la voy alargando más) (efecto) Que una carta se transforma en otra.

Que interpretes que el efecto, entonces, está en la vida interna del juego no lo entiendo muy bien. En un planteamiento ficcional si que entiendo que el efecto solo se puede definir con ojos de prestímano, ya que el espectador y el mago tienen otra versión -¿más completa?, ficticia al menos- de los hechos.
Pero si se plantea en una concepción realista el mismo efecto -una carta se transforma en otra- prestimano, mago y espectador comparten la misma visión de lo ocurrido en la _vida externa del juego_.

De todas formas no estoy nada seguro de lo que acabo de decir, me estoy replanteando muchas cosas con este post. Me lo leo luego con más calma y a ver que sale.




> Aunque esto sea una desviación, me surge una duda seria:
> 
> ¿Alguien se atreve a dar aquí una definición COMPLETA de lo que es efecto, según Ascanio?


Yo también me apunto. ¿alguien se atreve?

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Yo hace como 2 horas que he partido mi concepto de efecto en dos (mitad vida externa y mitad vida interna), con el objeto de hablar en el mismo idioma que el resto y seguir teniendo un esquema que pueda entender. Me voy a pensar como defino el efecto un rato (ya te digo que el poco espacio que le queda ahora entre el método y el fenómeno tiene mala pinta).

No me cabe duda que los términos aún no están definidos de manera precisa y coherente, y que el tema este da para discutir un RATIN  :Wink1: , Fran no mariconees ahora definiendo el fenómeno como lo hacia yo ahace un rato que te pelo!!  :Smile1: . Lo cierto es que con la nueva definición hay cosas de Gabi que me cuadran y otras que me dejan de cuadrar.

Yo lo que veo claro es que hay dos capas de ficciones. 
- Una ficción interna??: inherente al efecto (del efecto al fenomeno). Paso que lleva al prestímano a saber la carta a que el mago adivine el pensamiento del espectador, la moneda no se va a otro sitio sino desaparece...
- Una ficción externa??: que lo contextualiza con una realidad mas amplia (del fenomeno a la ficción o contexto mágico). La que lleva de que el mago adivine el pensamiento del espectador a que el espectador entienda (te compre) que es por unas supuestas capacidades mentales, la moneda desaparece porque la enchufamos con la linterna.

Las dos ficciones te las tiene que comprar el espectador, la primera es mas inconsciente y sensorial, es más fácil que el espectador te la compre y la segunda alude mas consciente y racional (la del run run del frigo) y para que la compre hay que currárselo un poco más.

Para definir el efecto ahora creo que me faltan piezas, tengo que pensar un poco más.

----------


## Iban

La primera en inconsciente - sensorial. Pero la segunda no es racional, sino aconsciente -emotiva.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

compro!!  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

La segunda fase del ignorante es la de poner en duda la sabiduria del maestro. Y como yo se donde estoy, creo que no me averguenza decirlo: nuestro diccionario magico se lo debemos a un abogado con gusto por la psicologia; igual ha llegado la hora de que venga un medico con conocimientos de filosofia a redefinirlo. Yo, al menos, cuanto mas profundizo mas confuso me encuentro.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> En la máquina del tiempo, por ejemplo, ¿Que ocurre? (fenómeno) "Que se viaja un instante atrás en el tiempo."
> ¿Y por que? (causa ficcional) "por el ritual que se realiza con una máquina del tiempo con apariencia de baraja de cartas". 
> ¿Y que es lo que sucede de raro que atenta contra la realidad el la que todos nos movemos? (la preguntita esta cada vez la voy alargando más) (efecto) Que una carta se transforma en otra.


Para mi a día 15 de Junio a las 7 y 11 minutos.

Efecto: La carta se cambia por otra (de hecho son dos pares de cartas)
------frontera de la vida externa y vida interna --------
Fenomeno: Una carta se transforma en otra (de hecho son dos)
Ficción o contexto ficcional: Hemos viajado hacia atrás unos segundos en el tiempo. 

¿como si no iba producirse el fenómeno? ¿por el efecto? no no no...  :Smile1: 

Y el método?? pues dos de DL para llevar y unas palomitas pequeñas.

Y eso que defines como causa ficcional,  "el ritual que se realiza con una máquina del tiempo con apariencia de baraja de cartas" lo podemos integrar en la ficción, inventar otra entidad, a falta de una mejor la llamamos "causa ficcional". Sera por entidades!!!

ahora, si  te pones a buscar todas estas cosas en un juego cualquiera y te quedan vacias la mitad... jaja

----------


## Iban

> La primera en inconsciente - sensorial. Pero la segunda no es racional, sino aconsciente -emotiva.


El cerebro toma muchos atajos, y a todas horas. Vemos una causa, y ya hemos deducido la consecuencia, en base a nuestra experiencia. Algunas veces, seguimos mirando para corroborar nuestro acierto pero, la mayoria, registrando la consecuencia como cierta, aunque no se haya producido. Ahi es donde encaja la ficcion inconsciente sensorial. Si vemos entrar un tren por un tunel, y poco despues salir otro por el extremo opuesto, "sabemos" que es el mismo.

En la ficcion aconsciente - emotiva, el proceso mental no es ni automatico ni racional. Esta en tierra de nadie. Tiene apariencia de razonamiento, pero no sobre lo percibido (como el primero), sino sobre lo sugerido (sugerencia, pero tambien sugestion). Se niega el razonamiento consciente (cuyo objeto y motivo deberia ser el de analizar lo acertado de la evaluacion inconsciente de lo percibido). Y en lugar de eso se crea una nueva ficcion basada en las emociones...

Me pierdo escribiendo desde el movil, asi no puedo. :(

----------


## Kiko

> *Desde tu punto de vista yo también te puedo decir que una desaparición a secas en realidad es el fenómeno*, y que *el efecto que la moneda se va a otro sitio desconcido (lo que para mí es método)*, y que el espectador interpreta la ficción de que la moneda desaparece cuando el efecto es que la moneda se ha ido a otro sitio desconocido. (??) Si has ejecutado una desaparición y se se ha vivido que la moneda se ha ido a otro sitio (aunque no se vea directamente) es que no has interpretado bien el efecto como performer.


Yo no dije que fuese una "desaparición", sino que el efecto es que la moneda inexplicablemente ya no está encima de la mesa. El efecto tampoco dije que el efecto es que "la moneda se va" a otro sitio desconocido. Esas son interpretaciones (ficción si quieres) que, si las vive el espectador, las llamaría fenómeno. Hilando fino el lenguaje es sutil, de ahí la importancia de ser bien consciente de la dimensión en la que nos movemos.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Yo no dije que fuese una "desaparición", sino que el efecto es que la moneda inexplicablemente ya no está encima de la mesa. El efecto tampoco dije que el efecto es que "la moneda se va" a otro sitio desconocido. Esas son interpretaciones (ficción si quieres) que, si las vive el espectador, las llamaría fenómeno. Hilando fino el lenguaje es sutil, de ahí la importancia de ser bien consciente de la dimensión en la que nos movemos.


Yo no puse nada en tu boca (creo) , yo no dije que tu dijeras la palabra "desaparición" ni "que la moneda se va a otro sitio", yo como tienes subrayado dije "desde tu punto de vista yo también te puedo decir que UNA desaparición...", quiero decir que lo dije todo yo no tu.

Estoy totalmente deacuerdo de que hay que hilar muy fino con el lenguaje para entenderse en estos temas.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Pipo, me parece que tiene algunas confusiones con lo que es el fenómeno...




> ¿Alguien se atreve a dar aquí una definición COMPLETA de lo que es efecto, según Ascanio?


Me atrevo. A ver si soy capaz de hilar fino:

_"El efecto mágico es el contraste entre una situación inicial y  una situación final sin conexión causal entre ambas que experimenta el  espectador en la atmósfera mágica creada por el Mago._ Si estas condiciones, nunca garantizadas, se dan el espectador vivirá  una *experiencia mágica*. 

Así pues vemos que, tal y como ahora algunos  habeis descubierto, el efecto en si mismo no es "mágico", puede que solo  sea sorprendente o ni eso, independientemente de que el espectador  ignore o no su causa. 

Para pretender que el efecto sea mágico, en el caso de un juego bajo una  Concepción Mágica Ficcional, principalmente hay que seducir al  espectador y fascinar su imaginación haciéndole experimentar en vivo un  fenómeno mágico y racionalmente imposible según las leyes de la  naturaleza a través de un efecto *verosímil* con el fenómeno que pretendamos mostrar.

Un ejemplo usando el juego "La maquina del tiempo":

-Efecto: Cambio de cartas.
-Efecto Mágico: Transposición imposible de dos cartas.
-Fenómeno: Viaje atrás en el tiempo.

Como veis no empleo términos como ficción o causa ficcional (abarcados  en el fenómeno) ya que estos casi nunca suelen ser empleados por Gabi y  por estar tratando *su* "Concepción Mágica Ficcional". 

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Kiko

> Yo no puse nada en tu boca (creo) , yo no dije que tu dijeras la palabra "desaparición" ni "que la moneda se va a otro sitio", yo como tienes subrayado dije "desde tu punto de vista yo también te puedo decir que UNA desaparición...", quiero decir que lo dije todo yo no tu.


Puedes decirlo sí, pero no sería desde mi punto de vista.

----------


## Kiko

> Pues si, la verdad es que el ejemplo de la moneda a través de la mesa es confuso, hila muu fino en lo que yo entiendo por efecto y fenómeno. Pero es interesante lo que ha dicho Kiko al respecto, con el mismo método y los mismo efectos podemos plantear fenómenos distintos. Pero en este caso lo veo realmente jodido...* la navaja de Ockham, como dice Iban, no deja lugar a dudas* a no ser que se haya planteado otra alternativa previamente e igual de coherente que esta.


No creo que la navaja de Ockham sirva para justificar a "Dios". En la esencia de cualquier fenómeno mágico está el misterio, y su misma existencia debería estimular las dudas...




> Yo lo que veo claro es que hay dos capas de ficciones. 
> - Una ficción interna??: inherente al efecto (del efecto al fenomeno). Paso que lleva al prestímano a saber la carta a que el mago adivine el pensamiento del espectador, la moneda no se va a otro sitio sino desaparece...
> - Una ficción externa??: que lo contextualiza con una realidad mas amplia (del fenomeno a la ficción o contexto mágico). La que lleva de que el mago adivine el pensamiento del espectador a que el espectador entienda (te compre) que es por unas supuestas capacidades mentales, la moneda desaparece porque la enchufamos con la linterna.


¿En la carta invisible cual es la ficción interna y cual la externa?

En mi opinión, en la "magia ficcional" bien realizada (si el espectador la vive), hay una sola ficción. No tiene sentido de hablar de interno ni externo, porque el contexto es uno. Otra cosa es que ese contexto (ficcional) pueda ser más o menos complejo (de múltiples matices), o incluso abierto (de interpretación abierta) pero esa es otra cuestión.. 





> Efecto: La carta *se cambia* por otra (de hecho son dos pares de cartas)
> ------frontera de la vida externa y vida interna --------
> Fenomeno: Una carta se transforma en otra (de hecho son dos)
> Ficción o contexto ficcional: Hemos viajado hacia atrás unos segundos en el tiempo.


¿Crees que la definición que haces de efecto encaja con la de Ascanio? 
Me aburre ya decirlo, pero el efecto evidencia el contraste que hay entre la situación inicial y la final. En ningún momento incluye DAR EXPLICACIÓN O INTERPRETACIÓN a la CAUSA (mágica) de ese contraste o diferencia. 
Tal como lo expresas _“se cambia”_ estás infiriendo una interpretación que alude a una causa (perdona por ser tan riguroso con el lenguaje). 
Para el espectador la vivencia de esa interpretación (que conlleva una aproximación a la causa) no le importa que sea real o ficticia mientras la viva. Es decir, la interpretación del espectador no puede girar en torno al método, sino a su experiencia. El efecto marca sólo el contraste (diferencia) entre dos situaciones. 

El fenómeno sí integra al menos una aproximación a la causa de ese contraste (efecto), y se define en razón al contexto de la ficción que se plantea implícita o explícitamente.
Por extraña que sea la ficción, no podemos despreciar la capacidad de vivencia del espectador en torno a los posibles fenómenos que puede ofrecer el acto mágico: la carta podría haber desaparecido y aparecido otra en el mismo lugar, podría haberse “pintado”, podría haberse cambiado (sustituido) secretamente, incluso ficciones más complejas como la de viajar en el tiempo, etc. 

¿Puede el efecto existir sin un fenómeno asociado? Es complicado, porque nuestro cerebro asume que todo efecto tiene una causa, y si no la encuentra buscará alguna. El mago casi siempre orienta el fenómeno, pero hay ejemplos difíciles de catalogar por ser de interpretación abierta o por estar reducidos a la mínima expresión, donde el mago apenas interviene. Si por ejemplo, ponemos una moneda dentro de la mano de un espectador y cuando la vuelve a abrir ya no está y el mago no hace ni dice nada más. El espectador buscará contextualizar el efecto. Puede que no lo consiga o prefiera no hacer ese esfuerzo, pero ante un efecto tan desnudo, es probable que si lo interpreta sea dentro del contexto de “prestímano”, es decir, atribuyendo la causa a la habilidad del mago (me ha engañado).
 En cualquier caso lo habitual es que el mago ofrezca una contexto ficcional aunque sea en grado mínimo (por ejemplo el gesto de un pintaje) y esa mínima expresión ya alimenta en parte la necesidad del espectador de entender y ubicar el efecto. Lo que pretende la “magia ficcional” es saciar esa necesidad cocinando un contexto imaginario (ficcional) 




> El cerebro toma muchos atajos, y a todas horas. Vemos una causa, y ya hemos deducido la consecuencia, en base a nuestra experiencia. Algunas veces, seguimos mirando para corroborar nuestro acierto pero, la mayoria, registrando la consecuencia como cierta, aunque no se haya producido. Ahi es donde encaja la ficcion inconsciente sensorial. Si vemos entrar un tren por un tunel, y poco despues salir otro por el extremo opuesto, "sabemos" que es el mismo.
> 
> En la *ficcion aconsciente - emotiva*, el proceso mental no es ni automatico ni racional. Esta en tierra de nadie. Tiene apariencia de razonamiento, pero no sobre lo percibido (como el primero), sino sobre lo sugerido (sugerencia, pero tambien sugestion). Se niega el razonamiento consciente (cuyo objeto y motivo deberia ser el de analizar lo acertado de la evaluacion inconsciente de lo percibido). Y en lugar de eso se crea una nueva ficcion basada en las emociones...


¿Ficción aconsciente emotiva? ¡Vaya mezcla de la velocidad con el tomate!
Creo que es verdad que a veces la ficción se capta por una vía más sensorial que verbal, y en ese sentido es más inmediata (que no exactamente inconsciente o aconsciente). Pero en mi opinión creo utilizas los términos como si fueran piezas del tetris, cuando resulta que pertenecen a juegos distintos...

La emoción es deseable en toda ficción, pero no tendría mucho sentido establecer una categoría de ficción emotiva y ficción no emotiva. ¡La ficción siempre debería de ser emotiva! Si no es sugerente, busquemos otra, pero no acuñemos un concepto que incluya una noción inservible para la “magia ficcional”





> Un ejemplo usando el juego "La maquina del tiempo":
> 
> -Efecto: Cambio de cartas.
> -Efecto Mágico: Transposición imposible de dos cartas.
> -Fenómeno: Viaje atrás en el tiempo.
> 
> Como veis no empleo términos como ficción o causa ficcional (abarcados  en el fenómeno) ya que estos casi nunca suelen ser empleados por Gabi y  por estar tratando *su* "Concepción Mágica Ficcional".


Pedro, que yo sepa Gabi no hizo esa distinción entre “efecto” y “efecto mágico”. Es decir, el efecto sólo es uno, y su definición es la de Ascanio. Una vez planteada la “magia ficcional” es cuando redefine el efecto contextualizado como “fenómeno”.


              ****************

Recuerdo hace no tanto tiempo un comentario del propio Gabi: _“Aquí lo que pasa es que cada uno llama a las cosas como quiere!”_

¿Qué importa comprarse los libros de Gabi o de Ascanio si luego no vamos a utilizar ese lenguaje para construir la Torre de Babel?

----------


## eidanyoson

Mmmmm, por lo tanto (creo) en la magia realista se da también el fenómeno aunque sea en su mínima expresión (gesto mágico) y sin ayuda para el espectador.

 Según esto, entonces (creo), una diferencia entre la magia ficcional y la realista es que en la ficcional se guía al espectador por un fenómeno (se construye uno) para que el espectador entienda (ficcionalmente) el efecto. Realmente el método es otro, por supuesto, peor en la coherencia del fenómeno es donde el espectador no encuentra salida para ver el método, y en su imposibilidad real donde encuentra la experiencia mágica.

 ¿voy bien?.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Puedes decirlo sí, pero no sería desde mi punto de vista.


Eso si!!  pero vamos olvida mi anterior mensaje que era un tontería. 

Alla que voy a contestar un montón de cosas porque aunque a Pedro le parezca que no :P, yo creo que voy atando cabos.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Pipo, me parece que tiene algunas confusiones con lo que es el fenómeno...


Pues de veras a mí me parece que no, todas entidades que he separado me parece acertado hacerlo y me veo capaz de definirlas de una manera congruente (y olé). Podemos entrar a discutir la etiqueta que ponemos a esas entidades (las que pone gabi, la pone quien sea, yo creo que hay más entidades relevantes de las que he leído a gabi) pero llevamos como 125 posts y no he leído definiciones ni aclaraciones a los términos que aquí se tratan, ni claras, ni precisas, ni congruentes, que no sean contradictorias unas con otras, que no se cambien alegremente … solo definiciones más o menos vagas, ejemplos cambiantes y se salta de unos conceptos a otros con ligereza … 

Si uno no puede explicar algo a alguien que no sabe del tema es que uno no lo entiende suficientemente bien, yo reconozco que no lo entiendo suficientemente bien (en ello estoy no me rindo) pero ninguno me está explicando las cosas de modo que yo las entienda (claridad, congruencia, precisión…), ni a mí que algo he leído del tema ni desdeluego a ninguno de los que no leído menos. Yo no es que sea un lumbrera pero tonto no soy! Que puede ser que sea yo que efectivamente “no lo pillo” y que el día que lo entienda vera claro todo lo que está escrito en el hilo pero sinceramente no es la sensación que tengo.

Gabi puede ser una de las personas que más admiro, me ha abierto la puerta a un mundo desconocido para mí y he aprendido directamente de él que de ningún otro mago. Ahora creo que su brillante concepción mágica ficcional no está cerrada, y hete aquí que estamos como 6 o 7 tiarrones discutiendo un rato sobre el tema y parece que cada uno tiene entiende las cosas de distinta forma.

Antes de entrar en intentar definir en abstracto que es un reto voy a poner otro ejemplo, que creo que está más o menos bien. El mini agua y aceite (que tanta controversia ha causado, ficcional si ficcional no)

•	Método: Elmsleys, culebreos, bla bla bla
•	Efecto: Dos cartas roja y negra intercambian posiciones.
__________FRONTERA VE / VI _________
•	Fenómeno: Las cartas rojas y negras se separan.
•	Ficción: Las cartas rojas y negras tienen propiedades como una emulsión (Si se dejan reposar se separan, si se agitan se mezclan momentáneamente)
•	Causa Ficcional: dejar reposar.

Ahora una cosa bonita, y es que respetando la ficción se cambia la causa ficcional (se agita en vez de reposar), y cambian bastantes cosas: 

•	Método: Elmsleys, culebreos, bla bla bla
•	Efecto: Dos cartas roja y negra intercambian posiciones.
__________FRONTERA VE / VI _________
•	Fenómeno: Las cartas rojas y negras se mezclan al instante
•	Ficción: Las cartas rojas y negras tienen propiedades como una emulsión, como el agua y el aceite que no se pueden mezclar (Si se dejan reposar se separan, si se agitan se mezclan momentáneamente)
•	Causa Ficcional: agitar.

El efecto y fenómeno al que me refiero arriba están separados por la frontera de percepción de espectador, que separa (o debiera separar si el mago hace bien su trabajo) vida interna y vida externa. Quitando que el efecto/fenómeno esta partido en dos por esa línea es casi una sola entidad (hay que pensar bien mucho cómo encaja la definición de Ascanio de “efecto” aquí).

Para mi tal cual cuento en este post el conjunto efecto/fenómeno sigue siendo en conjunto un contraste entre una situación inicial y otra final. El matiz es que el fenómeno es como percibe ese contras entre SI y SF un espectador (visto desde fuera) a como como se vería desde dentro (efecto), o mejor si, el efecto es como percibiría ese contraste entre SI y SF una máquina sin contextual izarlo (que no contextualiza ni la ficción propia del efecto ni la otra más amplia, yo sí creo que haya dos capas definidas y diferentes, aunque no tengan que estar presentes las dos siempre). 

Abrazos!

----------


## Luis Vicente

Lo único que está claro es que las froteras son demasiado difusas...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Lo único que está claro es que las froteras son demasiado difusas...


Totalmente de acuerdo.

De hecho dando vueltas a esto último, la frontera VI y VE me parece totalmente difusa, no es algo definido ya que depende del espectador y del mago, no es la misma para todos los espectadores (a quien vive el fenomeno y quien no, quien asimila la ficcion y quien no, incluso hay quien ve la trampa directamente...)

Lo que si veo cada vez mas claro que son como capas, capas de ficcion o de mentiras bonitas.

- De un conjunto de acciones secretas (método) se puede consigue un efecto (un contraste inexplicable, inexplicable por que el espectador no debe ver el método). De esto es responsable la parte mas técnica del artista
- De un efecto (contraste inexplicable) se puede conseguir el fenómeno (el efecto filtrado por percepción/consciencia sensorial del espectador como quiere el mago). De esto es responsable la parte más interpretativa/gestual del artista
- Del fenómeno se puede llegar a la ficción (una realidad más amplia que contextualiza el fenómeno). De esto es responsable la parte más interpretativa/cerebral/comunicativa/ :Confused:  :Confused:  del artista

Pero vamos estoy muy de acuerdo que las fronteras son difusas, pero habrá que hacer el esfuerzo de intentar definirlas un poco más.

----------


## Iban

> - De un conjunto de acciones secretas (método) se puede consigue un efecto (un contraste inexplicable). De esto es responsable la parte mas técnica del artista
> - De un efecto (contraste inexplicable) se puede conseguir el fenómeno (el efecto filtrado por consciencia sensorial del espectador como quiere el mago). De esto es responsable la parte más interpretativa/gestual del artista
> - Del fenómeno se puede llegar a la ficción (una realidad más amplia que contextualiza el fenómeno). De esto es responsable la parte más interpretativa/ del artista


Acciones -(TÉCNICA)-> Efecto -(INTERPRETACIÓN)-> Fenómeno -(VIVENCIA)-> Ficción

(Dudo si vivencia va entre fenómeno y ficción, o va después de ficción para llegar a al experiencia mágica, y hay otra cosa entre fenómeno y ficción).

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Pipo, sigo pensando, y más aun después de tus últimos mensajes, que confundes el término "fenómeno". A lo que solo tú estás llamando fenómeno es al efecto mágico. El fenómeno, según nos cuenta Gabi en sus escritos, es la naturaleza del efecto mágico que se está exhibiendo. Fenómenos son: invisibilidad, clarividencia, antigravedad, telequinesia, teletransportación, metamorfosis, viaje en el tiempo, mimetismo, etc. Tres ejemplos más, que nos cuenta el propio Gabi, acerca de cual es el fenómeno en tres juegos muy distintos:

-Juan Tamariz y "El cochecito". Fenómeno: Animismo.

-Pepe Carroll y "Suit Apparition". Fenómeno: Dominio del azar representado por las mezclas y cortes previos.

-Arturo de Ascanio y "La dama inquieta". Fenómeno: Rebelión del objeto.

Por otra parte el "gesto mágico" (término genérico ya que no tiene por que ser necesariamente un gesto, puede serlo también una palabra, un silencio, una mirada, etc.) no está dentro del fenómeno. El gesto mágico es compositivamente el último desencadenante de la magia que da lugar al efecto mágico exhibiendo este último el fenómeno. 

(Si usásemos la terminología de Luis García en su _Concepción Mágica Metafórica_ diríamos que el gesto mágico es parte del "ritual mágico").

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Kiko

> Acciones -(TÉCNICA)-> Efecto -(INTERPRETACIÓN)-> Fenómeno -(VIVENCIA)-> Ficción
> 
> (Dudo si vivencia va entre fenómeno y ficción, o va después de ficción para llegar a al experiencia mágica, y hay otra cosa entre fenómeno y ficción).


Caéis constantemente en el mismo error. Efecto no es interpretación, efecto es CONTRASTE, fenómeno sí es VIVENCIA y al mismo tiempo INTERPRETACIÓN (porque una cosa no existe sin la otra) y ficción es el contexto (mágico en este caso).






> Pues de veras a mí me parece que no, todas entidades que he separado me parece acertado hacerlo y *me veo capaz de definirlas de una manera congruente (y olé).* Podemos entrar a discutir la etiqueta que ponemos a esas entidades (las que pone gabi, la pone quien sea, yo creo que hay más entidades relevantes de las que he leído a gabi) pero llevamos como 125 posts y no he leído definiciones ni aclaraciones a los términos que aquí se tratan, ni claras, ni precisas, ni congruentes, que no sean contradictorias unas con otras, que no se cambien alegremente … solo definiciones más o menos vagas, ejemplos cambiantes y se salta de unos conceptos a otros con ligereza …


Dices que te ves capaz de definir todas esas entidades de forma coherente, y también dices que no has leído definiciones congruentes, sino vagas e imprecisas. Por alusiones, en lo que a mí respecta, creo que he definido de forma precisa, clara y congruente todas las entidades de las que estamos hablando. Las he analizado desde diversos puntos de vista y he señalado las contradicciones que considero erróneas, las incongruencias que leo que no obedecen a las denominaciones originales de Gabi ni de Ascanio. Cuando ya ni se respeta ni la definición de efecto de Ascanio, y cada uno pone de su cosecha lo que quiere, es normal este embrollo. Pero no es porque no haya sido explicado. Uno puede matizar ciertas categorías, pero no hasta el punto de negarlas, porque entonces se está hablando de otra cosa. Eso es lo que está pasando aquí. Muchos comentarios no se refieren a la "magia ficcional" (Gabi) ni al "efecto" (Ascanio), sino a teorías peregrinas que deberían llamarse de otra forma. Totalmente legítimas y dignas de debate, por incongruentes que sean. Pero oye, no metamos a Gabi ni a Ascanio en ese saco. 




> Antes de entrar en intentar definir en abstracto que es un reto voy a poner otro ejemplo, que creo que está más o menos bien. El mini agua y aceite (que tanta controversia ha causado, ficcional si ficcional no)
> 
> •	Método: Elmsleys, culebreos, bla bla bla
> •	Efecto: Dos cartas roja y negra intercambian posiciones.
> __________FRONTERA VE / VI _________
> •	Fenómeno: Las cartas rojas y negras se separan.
> •	Ficción: Las cartas rojas y negras tienen propiedades como una emulsión (Si se dejan reposar se separan, si se agitan se mezclan momentáneamente)
> •	Causa Ficcional: dejar reposar.
> 
> ...


Método: los pases o técnica secreta (que tiene su vida interna)  Ok
__________ FRONTERA VI / VE _________
Efecto: El efecto es vida externa. El efecto es el contraste, y ese contraste (inexplicable o sin causa reconocible) es del espectador. Por tanto el espectador sólo experimenta la vida externa (si percibiese la vida interna ya no viviría el efecto). De manera que el efecto no precede a la frontera entre VE / VI, sino que existe únicamente en la VE.
Ficción: propiedad de las cartas rojas/negras igual al agua/aceite.   Ok
Fenómeno: se "desmezclan" o separan en rojas/negras.   Ok
Causa ficcional: agitar. Ok

El problema con este ejemplo de ficción/causa/fenómeno es que incumple normalmente uno de los requisitos fundamentales de la "magia ficcional": la verosimilitud. O dicho más claramente: no se vive la ficción. No se siente, no convence el planteamiento por vano e inadmisible, o bien porque está presente la mano negra del mago (prestímano). En todo caso, es sólo mi apreciación personal y subjetiva sobre este juego.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Bueno pues yo creo que no, y que lo estoy entendiendo. 

Para mi invisibilidad es un fenómeno también, invisibilidad (la carta es invisible) otro diferente a desaparición (la carta ha desaparecido) pero que tienen el mismo efecto (no hay carta – sin interpretación) Mismo efecto se puede interpresar como invisibilidad o como desaparición.

La rebelión del objeto, (que dios me pille confesado porque es no es lo que dice Gabi) es una ficción bajo mi punto de vista. Cuando Kaps hace la 5 cartas rojas la ficción es "la rebelión del objeto", que incluye varios fenómenos que son las transformaciones (que se viven como tal). 

¿Porque creo que la rebelión del objeto es ficción? Porque la rebelión del objeto también se puede manifestar con diferentes fenómenos (por ejemplo con una desaparición o con una invisibilización, o con una telestrasportación, levitación). Por ejemplo

- El mago va a coger su varita para hacer un juego y no puede porque ésta ha desaparecido.
- El mago ca a coger su varita para hacer un juego y esta es invisible, no la ve nadie pero la puede coger, se le cae pero no la encuentra.
- El mago va a coger su varita para hacer un juego pero no puede, la varita levita y no puede cogerla.
- El mago va a coger su varita para hacer un juego y no puede, se ha teletraspotado a otro sitio y tiene que ir a buscarla.

Rebelion del objeto (ficcion) e invisibilidad, teletransportación (fenomenos)... estan en  "ligas" distintas, podemos llamar a esas ligas de diferente manera pero no tienen la misma entidad bajo mi punto de vista.

Viaje en el tiempo para mi es una ficción tambien, como hemos comentado en ejemplo de "máquina del tiempo" unos posts mas atras...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Caéis constantemente en el mismo error. Efecto no es interpretación, efecto es CONTRASTE, fenómeno sí es VIVENCIA y al mismo tiempo INTERPRETACIÓN (porque una cosa no existe sin la otra) y ficción es el contexto (mágico en este caso).


Creo que has entendido mal tanto a mi (o no me he hecho entender) como el esquema, llevamos un rato diciendo que el efecto NO ES INTERPRETACIÓN, que es como dices contraste, en ese esquema de Iban la interpretación es precisamente lo que hay entre Efecto y Fenómeno. Lo que necesitas para pasar de uno a otro vaya. Pero una interpretación sensiorial e inconsciente, diferente a la que va de fenómeno a ficción que a la que nos (me) refiero como mas aconsciente y emotiva (aunque estés daecuerdo en juntar esos dos adjetivos como has dicho antes)




> Dices que te ves capaz de definir todas esas entidades de forma coherente,


Ahí lo mismo he meao fuera del tiesto, casi seguro vamos, de lo que estoy seguro es de que lo voya intentar. Pero si creo que hasta ahora no se han definido las cosas de manera precisa y coherente como he dicho.




> Método: los pases o técnica secreta (que tiene su vida interna)  Ok
> __________ FRONTERA VI / VE _________
> Efecto: El efecto es vida externa. El efecto es el contraste, y ese contraste (inexplicable o sin causa reconocible) es del espectador. Por tanto el espectador sólo experimenta la vida externa (si percibiese la vida interna ya no viviría el efecto). De manera que el efecto no precede a la frontera entre VE / VI, sino que existe únicamente en la VE.
> Ficción: propiedad de las cartas rojas/negras igual al agua/aceite.   Ok
> Fenómeno: se "desmezclan" o separan en rojas/negras.   Ok
> Causa ficcional: agitar. Ok


Lo que se nos esta quedando corto aquí no es la definición de efecto ni fenómeno sino la definición de la frontera entre vida externa y vida interna, en realidad hay varias fronteras entre metodo y efecto, entre efecto y fenomeno, entre fenomeno y ficción... lo ideal que que el espectador no sea consciente de ninguna de ellas, pero estan.

En uno de los gráficos de las notas de Alicante, de los mas dificiles de entender el el que el efecto y fenómeno esta representado como unas ondas, * alli el efecto entra y sale de la vida interne y externa* y el fenómeno se queda en la externa. Yo creo (y puedo arder en la hoguera por ello) que en las notas de Alicante los conceptos ficción y fenómeno no están definidos inequívocamente. En las notas esta toda la información pero no esta representada ordenadamente.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Imaginad que recreo en un espectáculo donde desaparece la gravedad, y todo flota... ¿vale eso? Es mágico porque ocurre en un planeta con gravedad, es ficcional porque todo flota por la falta de gravedad.
También podría ser ficcional que las cartas toman vida animada y me ayudan en ciertos efectos... deshacer el corte (visualmente) en una partida de poker, presentaciones de ascendentes, las cartas se rien de tí y no están donde deberían estar y van a lugares insospechados reforzado por alguna que lo haga visible...
¿Voy bien?

----------


## Fran Gomez

> Porque creo que la rebelion del objeto es ficcion? Porque la rebelion del objeto tambien se puede manifestar con diferentes fenomenos (por ejemplo con una desaparicion o con una invisibilizacion, o con una telestrasportacion, levitacion). Por ejemplo
> 
> - El mago va a coger su varita para hacer un juego y no puede porque &#233;sta ha desaparecido.
> - El mago ca a coger su varita para hacer un juego y esta es invisible, no la ve nadie pero la puede coger, se le cae pero no la encuentra.
> - El mago va a coger su varita para hacer un juego pero no puede, la varita levita y no puede cogerla.
> - El mago va a coger su varita para hacer un juego y no puede, se ha teletraspotado a otro sitio y tiene que ir a buscarla.


Efectivamente, estoy de acuerdo. Dentro de una misma ficcion pueden suceder varios fenomenos.




> Rebelion del objeto (ficcion) e invisibilidad, teletransportacion (fenomenos)... estan en  "ligas" distintas, podemos llamar a esas ligas de diferente manera pero no tienen la misma entidad bajo mi punto de vista.


Claro que son ligas distintas. Al igual que no es lo mismo un verso que un poema. Aunque existan poemas de un solo verso..

La ficcion es el contexto -magico en este caso- en el que suceden los fenomenos. Y ambos no existirian sin la interpretacion que hacen los espectadores del efecto.

No es el fenomeno, entonces, una vision interpretada del efecto que han visto? No esta entonces el efecto en la vida externa?

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Efectivamente, estoy de acuerdo. Dentro de una misma ficcion pueden suceder varios fenomenos.
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que son ligas distintas. Al igual que no es lo mismo un verso que un poema. *Aunque existan poemas de un solo verso..*
> 
> La ficcion es el contexto -magico en este caso- en el que suceden los fenomenos. Y ambos no existirian sin la interpretacion que hacen los espectadores del efecto.
> 
> No es el fenomeno, entonces, una vision interpretada del efecto que han visto? No esta entonces el efecto en la vida externa?


Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque existan poemas de un solo verso eso es!!

pero oye ¿que es la vida externa? ¿lo que ve el espectador? ¿Lo que percibe? ¿lo que contextualiza?, y si te ve la trampa un espectador ¿te esta mirando dentro de la vida interna?, hay que definir mejor esas fronteras, no basta ya con vida interna y vida externa creo yo.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Nunca he leído o escuchado a Gabi referirse a "la ficción" de un juego (a otros magos sí). Gabi siempre escribe y habla sobre el fenómeno de un juego. A efectos prácticos yo no hago distinción entre fenómeno y ficción: fenómeno ficcional/ficción fenomenológica. Por tanto, para mí, en un juego de magia, fenómeno y ficción son lo mismo. 

En cuanto al ejemplo del "Agua y Aceite", discrepo en algunos puntos con vosotros. Yo lo veo claramente así:

•    Método: los pases o técnica secreta.
__________ FRONTERA VI / VE _________
• Efecto Mágico: Separación de las cartas rojas y negras.
• Gesto Mágico: Dejar reposar.
• Fenómeno: Transmutación de las propiedades del agua y aceite a unas cartas rojas y negras.
• Causa fenomenológica o ficcional: Al igual que con el agua y aceite, las distintas densidades entre las cartas rojas y negras.

Tampoco catalogaría a este juego bajo una concepción mágica ficcional debido a problemas con la verosimilitud entre efecto y fenómeno.

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Imaginad que recreo en un espectáculo donde desaparece la gravedad, y todo flota... ¿vale eso? Es mágico porque ocurre en un planeta con gravedad, es ficcional porque todo flota por la falta de gravedad.


Ahi yo creo que la ficción es "el planeta o realidad sin gravedad", la levitación es el fenomeno (que para ser coherente con la ficción todo debe levitar como dices). Pero yo creo que siempre hay ficción lo que pasa que unas veces la ficción esta mas desarrollada y otras menos o nada. La ficción es la ausencia de gravedad y así se le hace entender/asimilar al espectador (lo que causa de manera ficticia la levitación), pero la ficcion en magia realista es simplemente el gesto mágico, o veces nada (levita porque si).

Para mi si la ficcion esta mas desarollada (y desarollada bien) es magia ficcional.




> Cuando ya ni se respeta ni la definición de efecto de Ascanio, y cada uno pone de su cosecha lo que quiere, es normal este embrollo.


Ahora digo yo, la definición de dice que el efecto sea el contraste entre situación inicial y final es algo limitada, hay efectos/fenomenos muy potentes que no tienen ese contraste. La baraja invisible no tiene nin contraste al estilo Ascanio, situación inicial clara situación final clara, solo hay situación final (que contrasta con lo que para nosotros es posible), lo mismo que una levitación que se produce de manera continuada como la que plantea aqui Luis Vicente. Hay efecto/fenómeno y no hay contraste! (una reflexión parecida a esta acerca de los efectos con solo situación final, en la que no puedo estar mas de acuerdo, se le escuche a Gea, yo voy tomando de las cosechas que voy pillando no lo puedo evitar)

Muerte al maestro como dicen los maestros!!




> Nunca he leído o escuchado a Gabi referirse a "la ficción" de un juego (a otros magos sí).


Yo si.




> N Por tanto, para mí, en un juego de magia, fenómeno y ficción son lo mismo.


Definitivamente no es un tema de llamar a las cosas de distinta manera, simplemente no entendemos esto de la misma manera.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Y una de las cosas en las que me baso para decir que fenómeno y ficción viene a ser lo mismo es que Gabi dice claramente que en "La dama inquieta" el fenómeno es la "rebelión del objeto" (y yo estoy de acuerdo él) cuando vosotros decís que eso sería una ficción, entendiendo este último término como ¿contexto del fenómeno? Aun así esto no justifica que ficción y fenómeno sean lo mismo, aunque a mí me da una pista... Pero, independientemente de que fenómeno y ficción sean o no lo mismo, si de base vosotros no estáis de acuerdo con el padre de la teoría, ejemplificando claramente vuestras discrepancias con "la rebelión del objeto", ¡apaga y vámonos! 

Pero vallamos a algo más práctico, ¿que os parece mi ejemplo del juego "Agua y Aceite"? ¿Donde no estaríais de acuerdo y por qué? Yo, intentando ser objetivo, lo veo bastante acertado.




> •    Método: los pases o técnica secreta.
> __________ FRONTERA VI / VE _________
> • Efecto Mágico: Separación de las cartas rojas y negras.
> • Gesto Mágico: Dejar reposar.
> • Fenómeno: Transmutación de las propiedades del agua y aceite a unas cartas rojas y negras.
> • Causa fenomenológica o ficcional: Al igual que con el agua y aceite, las distintas densidades entre las cartas rojas y negras.

----------


## Iban

> ...una ficción, entendiendo este último término como ¿contexto del fenómeno?


Síiiiiii... :-)

----------


## Kiko

> Rebelion del objeto (ficcion) e invisibilidad, teletransportación (fenomenos)... estan en  "ligas" distintas, podemos llamar a esas ligas de diferente manera pero no tienen la misma entidad bajo mi punto de vista.


Todas esas “ficciones” (en el sentido de expresión imaginaria) *pueden o no* pertenecer a la “magia ficcional” (en el sentido de Gabi)  ¿Cual es la diferencia? Que esas “ficciones” se vivan como tales o no (al menos en el momento del fenómeno). 
Llevo diciendo lo mismo una y otra vez, y sigues sin entenderlo. No son ligas distintas para la “magia ficcional”. No es cuestión de ligas, ni de poesía o verso, sino de verosimilitud, es decir, de vivencia para el espectador. 




> Pero si creo que hasta ahora no se han definido las cosas de manera precisa y coherente como he dicho.


Pero arguméntalo, ¿no? No te quedes en la mera calificación. Yo creo que he definido las cosas de manera precisa y coherente, al menos los conceptos fundamentales. Pero si en mi caso realmente crees que hay alguna incoherencia o incongruencia explica los porqués, de forma precisa y coherente, y tal vez aclaremos mejor tus inquietudes.





> pero oye ¿que es la vida externa? ¿lo que ve el espectador? ¿Lo que percibe? ¿lo que contextualiza?, y si te ve la trampa un espectador ¿te esta mirando dentro de la vida interna?, hay que definir mejor esas fronteras, no basta ya con vida interna y vida externa creo yo.


Ya expliqué antes por qué el efecto es vida externa. La existencia del efecto se circunscribe al espectador que experimenta la magia.  Obviamente si el espectador detecta la trampa estaría viendo la vida interna, pero ya no estaría viviendo el efecto (el contraste sin conexión “causal” con la situación final). Si el espectador percibe la “causa” entonces ya no hay efecto para el, no hay magia. Ésa es la frontera. 

Si tu inquietud fuera catalogar la experiencia de un espectador que participa en un “juego de magia” pero no experimenta la magia porque detecta la causa (trampa), es fácil. Ese espectador no es un espectador de un juego de magia. Su vivencia es de truco, no de magia. Es posible que otros espectadores ante el mismo juego vivan la magia. Es responsabilidad del mago que su acto sea de magia y no de trucos. 

Disculpas a los que tengan la misma sensación que tengo ante estas explicaciones: que son obvias. 




> Ahora digo yo, la definición de dice que el efecto sea el contraste entre situación inicial y final es algo limitada, hay efectos/fenomenos muy potentes que no tienen ese contraste. La baraja invisible no tiene nin contraste al estilo Ascanio, situación inicial clara situación final clara, solo hay situación final (que contrasta con lo que para nosotros es posible), lo mismo que una levitación que se produce de manera continuada como la que plantea aqui Luis Vicente. Hay efecto/fenómeno y no hay contraste! (una reflexión parecida a esta acerca de los efectos con solo situación final, en la que no puedo estar mas de acuerdo, se le escuche a Gea, yo voy tomando de las cosechas que voy pillando no lo puedo evitar)


Que yo sepa Gea no llega a tu misma conclusión. Pero bueno, también has leído y  escuchado a Gabi y llegas a otras conclusiones, así que tampoco me extraña. 

Volviendo a Ascanio, que digas que hay efectos muy potentes que no tienen contraste! Yo flipo... Como el maestro ya no está para explicarse, trataré de aclarar lo que considero debería ser evidente. Ascanio NO dice que la situación inicial deba exponerse de manera explícita, sólo define que debe existir dicha situación inicial. Traducido al ejemplo de la baraja invisible, o de casi cualquier predicción: hay implícita una situación inicial pero que sólo se revela al final. Esto no quiere decir que no exista, ni que no provoque un contraste. En una “aparición” sucede algo parecido. No existe de forma manifiesta la “ausencia” del objeto que va a aparecer, pero sí de forma implícita (porque las manos están vacías, etc.) y por tanto el contraste es consecuente y preceptivo.




> Definitivamente no es un tema de llamar a las cosas de distinta manera, simplemente no entendemos esto de la misma manera.


No estoy de acuerdo que sea simplemente eso. Cuando varias el significado de un término hasta el punto de negarlo o contradecirlo, entonces NO estás hablando de dicho término, sino de otra cosa.  No es que no lo entiendas de la misma manera, sino que estás utilizando la misma palabra para describir otro concepto. Si ese proceder además pretende definir el tema o término original, eso se llama: tergiversar.

----------


## Kiko

> En cuanto al ejemplo del "Agua y Aceite", discrepo en algunos puntos con vosotros. Yo lo veo claramente así:
> 
> •    Método: los pases o técnica secreta.
> __________ FRONTERA VI / VE _________
> • Efecto Mágico: Separación de las cartas rojas y negras.
> • Gesto Mágico: Dejar reposar.
> • Fenómeno: Transmutación de las propiedades del agua y aceite a unas cartas rojas y negras.
> • Causa fenomenológica o ficcional: Al igual que con el agua y aceite, las distintas densidades entre las cartas rojas y negras.
> 
> Tampoco catalogaría a este juego bajo una concepción mágica ficcional debido a problemas con la verosimilitud entre efecto y fenómeno.


Básicamente de acuerdo con tu descripción, y con el comentario final.

----------


## Kiko

> Y una de las cosas en las que me baso para decir que fenómeno y ficción viene a ser lo mismo es que Gabi dice claramente que en "La dama inquieta" el fenómeno es la "rebelión del objeto" (y yo estoy de acuerdo él) cuando vosotros decís que eso sería una ficción, entendiendo este último término como ¿contexto del fenómeno? Aun así esto no justifica que ficción y fenómeno sean lo mismo, aunque a mí me da una pista... Pero, independientemente de que fenómeno y ficción sean o no lo mismo, si de base vosotros no estáis de acuerdo con el padre de la teoría, ejemplificando claramente vuestras discrepancias con "la rebelión del objeto", ¡apaga y vámonos!


En "la dama inquieta" entiendo que se pretende una aproximación a la magia ficcional, aunque debo decir que en las rutinas que he visto, incluida la de Gabi, no acabo de vivir del todo esa "rebelión del objeto". La "mano negra" del mago/prestímano no acaba de dejarme, el run run del frigorífico, o como lo queráis llamar.
Es normal que conociendo yo la trampa tenga esa sensación, pero tampoco he percibido que el público profano lo viva del todo. Tampoco he hecho una encuesta o alguna medición mínimamente objetiva del tema, sólo es mi sensación subjetiva al respecto.

Puede ser que "la rebelión del objeto" es un fenómeno algo difuso o ambiguo. ¿el objeto se rebela de qué manera? ¿Viaja, se transforma, de mueve solo? Esa rebelión es una actitud que puede desencadenar muchos fenómenos. Creo que para que la magia ficcional se viva tiene que definir con claridad, al menos implícitamente, al fenómeno. En este juego tal vez esa indeterminación hace más difícil la experiencia. Pero eso no quiere decir que no sea posible lograrlo de alguna manera, a priori su dificultad no niega su validez.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Disculpas a los que tengan la misma sensación que tengo ante estas explicaciones: que son obvias.


Bueno pues hasta aquí puedo leer, creo que ya he escrito demasiados mensajes en este hilo, todo lo que escriba a partir de ahora creo que es repetirme y yo también me aburro de eso.

Mis disculpas también a quien piense que mis mis inquietudes son solo mías, y las soluciones a las mismas son obvias.

Yo me voy contento porque tengo las cosas bastante mas claras. Muy agradecido por vuestras preguntas que me han ayudado mucho.

En cierta medida me tranquiliza que se haya entendido tan bien a Gabi y sean cosa solo mía estas entelequias y tergiversaciones. 

Abrazos!!

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> En "la dama inquieta" entiendo que se pretende una aproximación a la magia ficcional, aunque debo decir que en las rutinas que he visto, incluida la de Gabi, no acabo de vivir del todo esa "rebelión del objeto"... Puede ser que "la rebelión del objeto" es un fenómeno algo difuso o ambiguo...


A mí me sucede lo mismo y también comparto la opinión de que "la rebelión del objeto" no es un fenómeno totalmente preciso.

Kiko, en todo este hilo parece ser que, al menos tú y yo, estamos totalmente de acuerdo.  :001 005:

----------


## Fran Gomez

> Todas esas “ficciones” (en el sentido de expresi&#243;n imaginaria) *pueden o no* pertenecer a la “magia ficcional” (en el sentido de Gabi)  &#191;Cual es la diferencia? Que esas “ficciones” se vivan como tales o no (al menos en el momento del fen&#243;meno).


Efectivamente. Bajo la Concepcion Magica Ficcional el fenomeno es vivido por el espectador. Creo, de hecho, que es la vivencia del espectador de la mano del mago -yo magico- lo que _provoca la existencia_ misma de lo que llamamos fenomeno y por lo tanto sin esa vivencia nada de esto tiene sentido. 




> No son ligas distintas para la “magia ficcional”. No es cuesti&#243;n de ligas, ni de poes&#237;a o verso, sino de verosimilitud, es decir, de vivencia para el espectador.


Reconozco que el concepto "contexto ficcional" -ficcion a secas, se le ha llamado antes- me lo he sacado de la manga. He necesitado crearlo en mi esquema mental cuando me he topado con ideas que pueden provocar varias vivencias en el espectador con una relacion, coherentes entre si en un posible contexto imaginado. De ahi mi analogia _verso-fenomeno poema-ficcion_. Intuyendo, quiza erroneamente, que el espectador vivira el conjunto y las partes interpretandolas de forma independiente.
Es posible que desde el punto de vista del espectador -participante activo en la creacion del fenomeno- dividir en planos su vivencia completa no tenga sentido. -Una vivencia compuesta de vivencias? Dicho asi suena absurdo.-

Como podeis notar me queda mucho que aprender en este asunto y es muy posible que simplemente haya tratado de rellenar un hueco provocado por mi ignorancia inventandome un concepto que lo cubriese; no lo se. Le dare vueltas.

Lo que si se seguro es que de todo esto me llevo reafirmaciones en algunos puntos y muchas nuevas preguntas en otros. Gracias por las dos cosas a todos.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Entiendo que en la dama inquieta el espectador no toma por buena la rebelión del objeto porque es obvio el manejo manipulativo del mago, que está presente en toda la secuencia como responsable del fenómeno y la charla queda como adorno. Al efecto agua y aceite le ocurre igual o a al triunfo, las manos hábiles del mago están siempre presentes. Y lo mismo le ocurre al 99% de los efectos de Gaby que tiene un manejo precioso, pero evidentemente manipulativo. No bastaría la intención del mago, sino las condiciones y la propia actuación para conseguir que el espectador entre en la ficción.

----------


## Kiko

> Bueno pues hasta aquí puedo leer, creo que ya he escrito demasiados mensajes en este hilo, todo lo que escriba a partir de ahora creo que es repetirme y yo también me aburro de eso.
> 
> Mis disculpas también a quien piense que mis mis inquietudes son solo mías, y las soluciones a las mismas son obvias.
> 
> Yo me voy contento porque tengo las cosas bastante mas claras. Muy agradecido por vuestras preguntas que me han ayudado mucho.
> 
> En cierta medida me tranquiliza que se haya entendido tan bien a Gabi y sean cosa solo mía estas entelequias y tergiversaciones. 
> 
> Abrazos!!


No creo que esté en cuestión si tus inquietudes son sólo tuyas o no. Lo que sí me interesa es que las opiniones sean argumentadas y no se queden en meras calificaciones. A mi no me vale leer que mi argumeto es impreciso o incongruente, me tienen que explicar exactamente porqué para tener la oportunidad de aclararlo. Yo entiendo así los debates, y por eso doy tantas explicaciones. Pero cada uno es libre de quedarse con lo que quiera y tan amigos!





> Reconozco que el concepto "contexto ficcional" -ficcion a secas, se le ha llamado antes- me lo he sacado de la manga. He necesitado crearlo en mi esquema mental cuando me he topado con ideas que pueden provocar varias vivencias en el espectador con una relacion, coherentes entre si en un posible contexto imaginado. De ahi mi analogia _verso-fenomeno poema-ficcion_. Intuyendo, quiza erroneamente, que el espectador vivira el conjunto y las partes interpretandolas de forma independiente.
> Es posible que desde el punto de vista del espectador -participante activo en la creacion del fenomeno- dividir en planos su vivencia completa no tenga sentido. -Una vivencia compuesta de vivencias? Dicho asi suena absurdo.-.


Yo también he utilizado los términos “contexto ficcional” y “ficción (a secas)” aunque siempre con el recelo de no ajustarme a la “magia ficcional” de Gabi. En mi caso mi preocupación es no omitir ni descuidar que en “magia ficcional” el énfasis está en la vivencia del espectador, es decir, en la experiencia del fenómeno. 

La "ficción" (a secas) puede ser simplemente narrativa (en el sentido de plantear un “contexto ficcional” sobre un tema mágico y con ello no producir un fenómeno). De manera que esa “ficción” no sería “magia ficcional”.
Dicho de manera más retórica: la puerta de entrada a la "ficción" sería el fenómeno. Antes de entrar en ella, la ficción sería solo el cuadro enmarcado, una sugerente llamada a mirar por el ojo de la cerradura con la esperanza de ver un unicornio pastando entre los caballos.

Cuando hablas de varias vivencias ¿cuales y cuantas te refieres exactamente? ¿te refieres a varios fenómenos bajo una misma “ficción”, o el mismo fenómeno y varios “contextos ficcionales” coherentes entre si, u otra cosa? ¿Podrías poner un ejemplo?




> Entiendo que en la dama inquieta el espectador no toma por buena la rebelión del objeto porque es obvio el manejo manipulativo del mago, que está presente en toda la secuencia como responsable del fenómeno y la charla queda como adorno. Al efecto agua y aceite le ocurre igual o a al triunfo, las manos hábiles del mago están siempre presentes. Y lo mismo le ocurre al 99% de los efectos de Gaby que tiene un manejo precioso, pero evidentemente manipulativo. No bastaría la intención del mago, sino las condiciones y la propia actuación para conseguir que el espectador entre en la ficción.


Opino algo parecido, aunque en mi caso al ver algunos juegos de Gabi (como la flor de Coleridge, o incluso ese volteando los ases en la burbuja), sí tengo la sensación de fenómeno al menos en cierto grado. Tal vez no absoluto, pero innegable y positivo bajo mi sensación subjetiva.

----------


## Iban

Sobre el tema de ficción - contexto ficcional... Una duda. Sin entrar en si ese concepto existe o no en Gabi: ¿el fenómeno se circunscribe únicamente al efecto? Es para entender, si la respuesta es que sí, que el contexto ficcional es lo que... ¿arropa? al fenómeno, lo mismo que la realidad arropa al efecto... Y si es que no, entonces es que el fenómeno engloba en sí lo que podíamos pensar que era contexto ficcional...

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> ...¿el fenómeno se circunscribe únicamente al efecto?  Es para entender, si la respuesta es que sí, que el contexto ficcional   es lo que... ¿arropa? al fenómeno, lo mismo que la realidad arropa al   efecto... Y si es que no, entonces es que el fenómeno engloba en sí lo   que podíamos pensar que era contexto ficcional...


  Yo diría que sí, ya que el fenómeno "solo" es la interpretación ficcional que hace el espectador (y el mago) del efecto mágico. Con mi respuesta afirmativa no quiero decir que el fenómeno no englobe lo que vosotros llamáis "contexto ficcional". Tal y como yo lo entiendo creo que este último termino no es necesario, ya que si partimos de que la magia ocurre en la mente del espectador, me parece obvio que si un fenómeno (mágico) tiene lugar este siempre tendrá un contexto ficcional, en su sentido de suceso imaginado pero, casi paradójicamente pero lógico, esta condición imaginativa no quita que dicho fenómeno sea vivido por el espectador y por tanto experimentado, que es condición fundamental para la magia de concepción ficcional.

----------


## Iban

Entonces, no existe contextualizacion del fenomeno?

----------


## Fran Gomez

> Entonces, &amp;#191;no existe contextualizacion del fenomeno?


Entiendo que si, pero ese contexto no formaria parte de la Concepcion Magica Ficcional. Ya que contexto ficcional puede existir tambien en un juego narrativo en el cual no se viva un fenomeno, que creo que es lo que busca, en esencia, la concepcion de Gabi.

Creo que se puede ofrecer un contexto, o no. Tambien creo que ante la vivencia de un fenomeno los espectadores, si no tienen un contexto, lo crearan. Pienso que asi funciona nuestra psicologia. 

Kiko, esta noche trato de desarrollarlo pero me refiero a varios fenomenos distintos -a priori- en un mismo contexto.

(Pipo, mirate cuando tengas un ratin el correo!)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

La concepción mágica ficcional de Gabi, es de Gabi, y Gabi es mucho Gabi. Es más profunda y extensa y abraca muuuuucho más  que una precisa definición de fenómeno y/o ficción.  Decir si algo es “ficcional” en el sentido de “que se ajusta a la concepción de Gabi” es algo muy peregrino, poco humilde y fuera de mi alcance (por mucho que lo intente), no ha sido esa mi intención o no debiera haber sido esa  mi intención en ningún momento.

Mi intención ha sido de hablar de “ficción en la magia” (si entiendo que ficción es una entidad o concepto de la que yo he tenido constancia al estudiar a Gabi pero nada más). Yo lo que he intentado aquí con poco éxito es pensar/reflexionar sobre unas definición de efecto, fenómeno y ficción que satisfagan MI concepción (que me satisfagan), y que yo aún no he encontrado (pero después de lo que ha supuesto este hilo sé que tengo más cerca). Definiciones que pueda entender y que no generen dudas o equívocos (a mí el primero) a la hora de casarlas en diferentes ejemplos. Las que he encontrado aquí, definidas de manera más o menos implícita o en forma de ejemplos me ha parecido poco precisas y subjetivas ( a lo mejor tienen que ser así y no has más cáscaras). Repito que a lo mejor a otros si le parecen precisas, a mi simplemente no me lo parecen y asi lo eh dicho sinceramente y sin rodeos, también he intentado explicarme lo mejor que he podido.

Kiko, me he expresado en todo lo que he escrito (y suficiente he escrito, demasiado) sobre las cosas en las que menos de acuerdo estaba (no he ido replicando palabra por palabra porque ni me apetece ni creo que sea constructiva ni práctico), esas reflexiones sobre las cosas en las que no estoy de acuerdo son la manera que tengo de argumentar lo poco precisas que a mí me arecen las fronteras, que funcionan para unos ejemplos y para otros. Por supuesto podemos discrepar, y podemos discrepar en la manera de discrepar, y no entendernos en absoluto y tan amigos!! Aunque el proceso sea frustrante.

Por ejemplo, como escribí de pasada, la definición de efecto de Ascanio (que me parece magistral eso que no quepa duda), me parece que se queda corta en según qué casos porque si la aplico a una adivinación  o coincidencia (pongo una carta en la mesa, dicen una y es) yo no veo ese contraste entre una  situación inicial y final en la VIDA EXTERNA, si la veo clara en muchos otros efectos , la mayoría de hecho (desaparición,transposición, transformación…). Por supuesto que una adivinación/coincidencia es contraste, pero no entre una situación final y otra inicial, sino de una situación (lo que ha sucedido, la carta se corresponde) y otra que no ha llegado a suceder (que la carta no sea) que es la que era más plausible/probable que sucediera. ¿Alguien tiene una definición de efecto en la que quepan todas estas cosas sin que haya flecos? Yo no, pero yo veo esos flecos.

El mejor ejemplo que en el que he podido pensar es este. Lo que sucede es que al soplar una carta esta se invisiviliza. 

-	Efecto (en el sentido de engaño a la percepción puro y duro sin interpretación, es contraste inexplicable): la carta no está, el espectador de manera inexplicable para él no percibe visualmente la carta de un momento para otro.
-	Fenómeno: La carta se ha invisibilizado. Invisivilidad si preferís. Si que está, pero no se ve.
-	Ficción o Contexto: El soplido mágico produce la invisibilización de un objeto (Porque al amago le canta el aliento o por lo que sea)

En este ejemplo  me parece que el efecto se le queda corto al fenómeno, el espectador no vive esa invisibilizacion realmente, siente que la carta no está (que es el efecto, engaño a la percepción, vista) y que le estas contando “una de indios”, no esta viviendo esa invisibilidad (que también puede ser  muy válido), a lo mejor si entiende que el mago quiere que el espectador lo sienta, pero el espectador no lo siente  (si lo asimila de manera lógica pero no lo vive, cosa que pasa casi siempre). Si hablamos en términos de run run del frigo, la cadena se ha roto entre el efecto-fenómeno, el run run empezaría a sonar, o así lo veo yo.

Pero se me ocurre que eso pasa porque es mucho fenómeno para tan poco efecto y eso tiene solución, mas y mejor efectos, mejor dicho efectos que se ajusten al fenómeno. Por ejemplo si añado otro efecto y la carta que es “invisible” y que ahora tengo en la mano es golpeada con una tobita sonara un chasquido “chas chas” como si estuviera ahí (otro efecto en el sentido de engaño a la percepción, en este caso al oido), o si por ejemplo golpeo la carta “invisible” contra la mano del espectador y el la sientiera como si estuviera allí es otro efecto (otro engaño a la percepción, esta vez al tacto al tacto). Quizá entonces el espectador si viviría la una carta invisible, todo lo que percibe le dice que esa carta es invisible (aunque sepa que eso es imposible).

Luego vendría la ficción o contexto que está por encima, que es el soplido “invisibilizador”. Si esa ficción no se ajusta al fenómeno, si es demasiada ficción para tan poco fenómeno, o quizás demasiado fenómeno para tan poca ficción, si no es congruente, verosímil o es una tontería … pues también se rompería la cadera entre la ficción y fenómeno y el frigo empezaría a sonar otra vez. O asi lo veo yo.

O sea que veo que puede haber a la vez, varios métodos para un efecto,  varios efectos para un solo fenómeno y varios fenómenos para una sola ficción. (ye eso me da que pensar que son entidades con distinta jerarquía, aunque sea difusa). Pero creo que es un degradado y no tres escalones totalmente definidos (por ahora), yo lo veo como un degradado que va desde un plano más sensorial y físico (efecto) a un extremo más cerebral y abstracto (ficción), pasando en algún momento por el fenómeno que pilla en medio (interpretativo/emotivo?).

Y la vivencia del espectador  (otra cosa de la que fui consciente gracias a Gabi y a su concepción) veo que es afectada tanto por el efecto, como por el fenómeno, como por la ficción y si me apuráis, también por el método. Todo lo que va desde sensorial a fisico hasta emotivo y cerebral, debe ser vivencia.

Y ya me he vuelto a liar contando películas…

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Entiendo que si, pero ese contexto no formaria parte de la Concepcion Magica Ficcional.


Aquí me tiro a la piscina, a lo mejor el contexto o ficción no queda necesariamente fuera de la Concepción mágica Ficcional de Gabi, a lo mejor depende de como sea ese contexto en relación a todo lo demás para que pille deentro, si se vive (etc). 

Si veo claro que todas las entidades (efecto, fenómeno, contexto) existen también fuera de la Concepción Mágica Ficcional de Gabi, existen en magia realista, existen en magia narrativa, magia metafórica... no son propias ni definen la CMF, aunque quiza si hagan falta para definirla.

Pero a lo mejor no y me equivoco, y entonces la "ficción o contexto" como esta fuera de la Concepción Mágica Ficcional, pero HUEVOS!! si la ficción queda fuera de la "magia ficcional (Gabi)"  (que yo creo que no) seguro que tenemos que elegir otros nombres!!! De todas maneras el girando los ases sin la burbuja (para mi "el contexto o ficción") yo creo que el resultado es... como menos Gabi no?? en cualquier caso creo que esa burbuja afecta y mucho a la viviencia del espectador.





> Intuyendo, quiza erroneamente, que el espectador vivira el conjunto y las partes interpretandolas de forma independiente.


El que el espectador no viva las partes de manera independiente, no quiere decir que no existan en otro plano y no se puedan estudiar, (como por ejemplo el pre-empalme, empalme, post-empalme y devolución que no son vividos ni separadamente ni como conjunto por el espectador). No quiere decir que no afecten todas al conjunto de "vivencia", yo no creo que sea vana ni obvia su discriminación y estudio independiente, de hecho me parece muy importante. Sospecho que esa jerarquía (Efecto-fenómeno-Ficción) existe, es compleja y funciona de una manera casi ...fractal, Donde el efecto es la prueba del fenómeno y el fenómeno es la prueba de la ficción, no es nada obvio.




> Todas esas “ficciones” (en el sentido de expresión imaginaria) *pueden o no* pertenecer a la “magia ficcional” (en el sentido de Gabi)  ¿Cual es la diferencia? Que esas “ficciones” se vivan como tales o no (al menos en el momento del fenómeno). 
> Llevo diciendo lo mismo una y otra vez, y sigues sin entenderlo. No son ligas distintas para la “magia ficcional”. No es cuestión de ligas, ni de poesía o verso, sino de verosimilitud, es decir, de vivencia para el espectador.


Me resuló dificil entender este párrafo aunque este casi en todo de acuerdo (aunque contradictoriamente el párrafo pretenda rebatirme, manda huevos) como pongo al principio del post. No me parece aclaratorio lo de "expresiones imaginarias",  ni "El momento del fenómeno", no será el "momento del efecto" o "mientras dura el fenómeno"??, como yo entiendo el fenomeno no tiene momento o no siempre (invisibilidad) y si lo tiene siempre ¿que es para ti el efecto y el fenómeno?. Ni que la verosimilitud implique siempre o sea de alguna manera sinónimo de vivencia como creo entender aqui ("sino de verosimilitud, es decir, de vivencia para el espectador"). A eso me refiero con precisión, los conceptos ficcion, fenomeno y efecto a mi me parece que van saltando (por que no están definidos de manera clara). En lo que si estoy de acuerdo y nunca hemos llegado a discrepar en que la madre del cordero (en la CMF de Gabi en particular, pero tambien en cualquier concepción que se precie) es "la vivencia del espectador", pero yo como he explicado si veo diferentes jerarquías (ligas) y si me parece relevante definirlas e identificarlas (aunque repito, no se vivan de manera independiente para el espectador (en la CMF de Gabi) sino como conjunto).

Además que el fenómeno se viva como fenómeno también pasa en la magia realista (Monedas a través de la mesa, Tamariz), no es algo exclusivo de la CMF de Gabi, aunque quiza haya sido el primero en decirlo alto y claro, y sea algo vitalmente importante en su concepción, osea que tiene mucho más.

----------


## Iban

> Yo diría que sí, ya que el fenómeno "solo" es la interpretación ficcional que hace el espectador (y el mago) del efecto mágico. Con mi respuesta afirmativa no quiero decir que el fenómeno no englobe lo que vosotros llamáis "contexto ficcional". Tal y como yo lo entiendo creo que este último termino no es necesario, ya que si partimos de que la magia ocurre en la mente del espectador, me parece obvio que si un fenómeno (mágico) tiene lugar este siempre tendrá un contexto ficcional, en su sentido de suceso imaginado pero, casi paradójicamente pero lógico, esta condición imaginativa no quita que dicho fenómeno sea vivido por el espectador y por tanto experimentado, que es condición fundamental para la magia de concepción ficcional.


Hombre, "contexto ficcional" en tanto que el fenómeno es un suceso imaginado, es hacer un poco de trampa... Porque el fenómeno no es imaginado voluntariamente por el espectador, que crea su propio mundo de unicornios y arcoiris dentro del cual interpretar el efecto, sino que el fenómeno es inducido/sugerido/planteado por el mago (explícita o implícitamente). Con lo cual el contexto también es "culpa" del mago (o debería serlo, salvo que se deje a la elección del espectador contextualizar el fenómeno según la querencia o imaginación o estado de ánimo o locura de cada cual).

Mi pregunta iba más en esta dirección: el mago induce el fenómeno para que el espectador interprete el efecto. Si también extiende un poco las fronteras de esa ficción, para contextualizar el efecto, ¿no ayuda a la asimilación (y también aceptación) del fenómeno?

¿O es irrelevante, y basta con que la ficcion únicamente "cubra" el efecto con "el parche fenómeno"?

----------


## Kiko

> Mi intención ha sido de hablar de “*ficción en la magia*” (si entiendo que ficción es una entidad o concepto de la que yo he tenido constancia al estudiar a Gabi pero nada más). Yo lo que he intentado aquí con poco éxito es pensar/reflexionar sobre unas definición de efecto, fenómeno y ficción que satisfagan MI concepción (que me satisfagan), y que yo aún no he encontrado (pero después de lo que ha supuesto este hilo sé que tengo más cerca). Definiciones que pueda entender y que no generen dudas o equívocos (a mí el primero) a la hora de casarlas en diferentes ejemplos. Las que he encontrado aquí, definidas de manera más o menos implícita o en forma de ejemplos me ha parecido poco precisas y subjetivas ( a lo mejor tienen que ser así y no has más cáscaras). Repito que a lo mejor a otros si le parecen precisas, a mi simplemente no me lo parecen y asi lo eh dicho sinceramente y sin rodeos, también he intentado explicarme lo mejor que he podido.


Creo que el mayor equívoco o imprecisión al hablar de “ficción en magia” es no entenderla supeditada a la vivencia sentida del espectador (énfasis de Gabi), sino como un constructo del imaginario (que se supedita a una capacidad de abstración mental) 
Ésta diferencia es la que observo ha teñido muchos comentarios y conclusiones de este hilo y ya de paso muchas de las “ficciones/presentaciones” que utilizan muchos magos (aquí y fuera del foro) con la fallida intención de acercase a la “magia ficcional” (de Gabi)





> Por ejemplo, como escribí de pasada, la definición de efecto de Ascanio (que me parece magistral eso que no quepa duda), me parece que se queda corta en según qué casos porque si la aplico a una adivinación  o coincidencia (pongo una carta en la mesa, dicen una y es) yo no veo ese contraste entre una  situación inicial y final en la VIDA EXTERNA, si la veo clara en muchos otros efectos , la mayoría de hecho (desaparición,transposición, transformación…). Por supuesto que una adivinación/coincidencia es contraste, pero no entre una situación final y otra inicial, sino de una situación (lo que ha sucedido, la carta se corresponde) y otra que no ha llegado a suceder (que la carta no sea) que es la que era más plausible/probable que sucediera. *¿Alguien tiene una definición de efecto en la que quepan todas estas cosas sin que haya flecos?* Yo no, pero yo veo esos flecos.


_“¿Alguien tiene una definición de efecto en la que quepan todas estas cosas sin que haya flecos?"_ Yo sí tengo una: la de Ascanio.
Repito que la situación puede ser implícita, es decir, que a veces no es necesario exponerla porque ya está presente en el contexto.
 La gente por ejemplo sabe que existe la gravedad y no hace falta marcar una situación inicial dejando caer algo para que se sepa. Ahí la situación inicial es implícita, pero no podemos negar que EXISTE. Por tanto habrá CONTRASTE cuando algo pesado flote en el aire. 
Yendo a tu ejemplo de una adivinación, o una coincidencia o una predicción, la situación inicial es implícita bajo la presunción de que tal predicción (a priori) es tan improbable como para despreciar esa remota posibilidad. Si no existiese tal situación inicial no habría contraste. ¿De verdad crees que Ascanio cuando formuló su definición de efecto se olvidó de incluir la adivinación, coincidencia, predicción, etc.?  ¿No será que dió por sobreentendida esta particularidad? 
Yo no lo dudo, porque entiendo que el objeto de una definición es la síntesis descriptiva de lo diferencial de una idea genérica. Para describir cada una de las particularidades ya están las tesis. 




> El mejor ejemplo que en el que he podido pensar es este. Lo que sucede es que al soplar una carta esta se invisiviliza. 
> 
> -	Efecto (en el sentido de engaño a la percepción puro y duro sin interpretación, es contraste inexplicable): la carta no está, el espectador de manera inexplicable para él no percibe visualmente la carta de un momento para otro.
> -	Fenómeno: La carta se ha invisibilizado. Invisivilidad si preferís. Si que está, pero no se ve.
> -	Ficción o Contexto: El soplido mágico produce la invisibilización de un objeto (Porque al amago le canta el aliento o por lo que sea)
> 
> En este ejemplo  me parece que el efecto se le queda corto al fenómeno, el espectador no vive esa invisibilizacion realmente, siente que la carta no está (que es el efecto, engaño a la percepción, vista) y que le estas contando “una de indios”, no esta viviendo esa invisibilidad (que también puede ser  muy válido), a lo mejor si entiende que el mago quiere que el espectador lo sienta, pero el espectador no lo siente  (si lo asimila de manera lógica pero no lo vive, cosa que pasa casi siempre). Si hablamos en términos de run run del frigo, la cadena se ha roto entre el efecto-fenómeno, el run run empezaría a sonar, o así lo veo yo.
> 
> Pero se me ocurre que eso pasa porque es mucho fenómeno para tan poco efecto y eso tiene solución, mas y mejor efectos, mejor dicho efectos que se ajusten al fenómeno. Por ejemplo si añado otro efecto y la carta que es “invisible” y que ahora tengo en la mano es golpeada con una tobita sonara “chas chas” como si estuviera ahí (otro efecto en el sentido de engaño a la percepción, en este caso al oido), o si por ejemplo golpeo la carta “invisible” contra la mano del espectador y el la sientiera como si estuviera allí es otro efecto (otro engaño a la percepción, esta vez al tacto al tacto). Quizá entonces el espectador si viviría la una carta invisible, todo lo que percibe le dice que esa carta es invisible (aunque sepa que eso es imposible).
> ...


Coindido más o menos con tu análisis, y me alegro de empezar a hacerlo, pero déjame puntualizar algunas cosas:
Cuandos dices que “la ficción o contexto es que el soplido o gesto mágico produce la invisibilización del objeto” estás partiendo de un ejemplo tan vulgar y superficial que no me extraña que sea “”estéril”, es decir, que ningún espectador lo “compre”. No creo que así se abone el terreno para la vivencia mágica del fenómeno. 
En mi opinión, estás partiendo de un concepto de “ficción” que tal vez pueda estimular la imaginación, orientar cierto contexto, pero no bajo la premisa de Gabi, que se supedite a la vivencia del espectador. Por tanto, no sería “ficción” en el sentido de Gabi de “magia ficcional” sino “ficción” en el sentido ordinario que tanto trato de distinguir.

Estoy de acuerdo que puede haber varios fenómenos coherentes con una misma “ficción” (en el sentido de Gabi). Incluso que unos pueden reforzar a otros. Por ejemplo si colocamos una bolita encima de la carta invisible que sujetamos con los dedos (con lo cual la bolita queda suspendida en el aire), la vivencia de ese fenómeno refuerza la idea de que la carta es invisible.  

Cuando equiparas “ficción” a un “a un extremo más cerebral y abstracto” creo que el término “cerebral” es demasiado ambiguo o genérico. Realmente la ficción también se puede sentir, e idealmente se integra dentro de la “atmósfera mágica”.  No estaría de acuerdo, si el énfasis de ese “cerebral” se traduce bajo un contexto más racional o intelectual que emocional, sensible o experiencial. 




> El que el espectador no viva las partes de manera independiente, no quiere decir que no existan en otro plano y no se puedan estudiar, (como por ejemplo el pre-empalme, empalme, post-empalme y devolución que no son vividos ni separadamente ni como conjunto por el espectador). No quiere decir que no afecten todas al conjunto de "vivencia", yo no creo que sea vana ni obvia su discriminación y estudio independiente, de hecho me parece muy importante. Sospecho que esa jerarquía (Efecto-fenómeno-Ficción) existe, es compleja y funciona de una manera casi ...fractal ??.


No sé si hablaría de jerarquías, y no tengo ni idea de si funcionan de manera fractal...  pero compro la alegoría!!!!

Cuando algo suena bien, no importan las reglas...   




> Me resuló dificil entender este párrafo aunque este casi en todo de acuerdo (aunque contradictoriamente el párrafo pretenda rebatirme, manda huevos) como pongo al principio del post. No me parece aclaratorio lo de "expresiones imaginarias",  ni "El momento del fenómeno", no será el "momento del efecto" o "mientras dura el fenómeno"??, como yo entiendo el fenomeno no tiene momento o no siempre (invisibilidad) y si lo tiene siempre ¿que es para ti el efecto y el fenómeno?. Ni que la verosimilitud implique siempre o sea de alguna manera sinónimo de vivencia como creo entender aqui ("sino de verosimilitud, es decir, de vivencia para el espectador"). A eso me refiero con precisión, los conceptos ficcion, fenomeno y efecto a mi me parece que van saltando (por que no están definidos de manera clara). En lo que si estoy de acuerdo y nunca hemos llegado a discrepar en que la madre del cordero (en la CMF de Gabi en particular, pero tambien en cualquier concepción que se precie) es "la vivencia del espectador", pero yo como he explicado si veo diferentes jerarquías (ligas) y si me parece relevante definirlas e identificarlas (aunque repito, no se vivan de manera independiente para el espectador (en la CMF de Gabi) sino como conjunto).
> 
> Además que el fenómeno se viva como fenómeno también pasa en la magia realista (Tamariz), no es algo exclusivo de la CMF de Gabi, aunque haya sido el primero en decirlo alto y claro.


Comprendo que la idea de “expresiones imaginarias” no es del todo aclaratoria. Me refería a las propuestas (narrativas, gestuales, o bajo cualquier lenguaje artístico) que simplemente expongan un contexto imaginario. Lo cual estimula la imaginación del espectador, aunque no necesariamente provoque la experiencia sensible de la misma o la recreen en el presente vivencial del espectador (además de en el plano figurado o hipotético). 

Con “momento del fenómeno” quise decir exactamente eso (que no tiene necesariamente que coincidir con el “momento del efecto”). En el caso de la invisibilidad el momento del fenómeno es durante la vivencia de la invisibilidad del objeto. En el mismo ejemplo el “momento del efecto” es cuando la carta deja de estar o percibirse. Depende de que espectador atribuya el contraste a una situación final que corresponda a que la carta o no está o que la carta no la percibe. En el primer caso el momento del efecto dura un instante, en el segundo puede coincidir en tiempo con el fenómeno. Diría que es complicado saber a priori cual es la experiencia preponderante del efecto en este caso, aunque intuyo que será que la del primer caso (que la carta no está)

----------


## Iban

> Comprendo que la idea de “expresiones imaginarias” no es del todo aclaratoria. Me refería a las propuestas (narrativas, gestuales, o bajo cualquier lenguaje artístico) que simplemente expongan un *contexto imaginario*.


¿Sirve esto como sustituto al término marco ficcional, o ficción, de mayor diámetro que el fenómeno, aunque concéntrico con él?

Y no hablo todavía de la vivencia (que me cuesta mucho poder llegar a una conclusión sobre cómo enlazar la emisión con la recepción), sino de planteamiento del mago.

----------


## Kiko

> ¿Sirve esto como sustituto al término marco ficcional, o ficción, de mayor diámetro que el fenómeno, aunque concéntrico con él?
> 
> Y no hablo todavía de la vivencia (que me cuesta mucho poder llegar a una conclusión sobre cómo enlezar la emisión con la recepción), sino de planteamiento del mago.


No, precisamente me refería a "contexto imaginario" para distinguirlo de la "ficción" en el sentido de la "magia ficcional" de Gabi (supeditada a la experiencia no figurada sino sentida o "vivida").

El "contexto imaginario" es común a una historia narrativa, en la "magia ficcional" es condición necesaria (sugerirlo) pero no suficiente. Se necesita también la "experiencia sensible" de tal sugerencia.

----------


## Iban

Si eso es así, la magia ficional no depende del mago sino del espectador. ¿No es una formulación que toma demasiados riesgos para definirse?

Igual lo estoy entendiendo mal, pero si esa concepción depende de la vivencia, y no de la forma en la que construye el mago, no hay magia ficcional fallida. Es decir: si es fallida, ya no es ficcional...

¿?

----------


## Kiko

> Si eso es así, *la magia ficional no depende del mago* sino del espectador. ¿No es una formulación que toma demasiados riesgos para definirse?
> 
> Igual lo estoy entendiendo mal, pero si esa concepción depende de la vivencia, y no de la forma en la que construye el mago, no hay magia ficcional fallida. Es decir: si es fallida, ya no es ficcional...
> 
> ¿?


También depende del mago, porque si no hay mago no habría magia. El mago construye una propuesta, una oferta, una sugerencia bajo unas premisas.

La vivencia y la experiencia mágicas nunca están garantizadas. De hecho, en cualquier acto de magia siempre es el espectador el que cierra el círculo.

En mi opinión afirmas erróneamente _"esa concepción depende de la vivencia, y no de la forma en la que construye el mago"_. La forma en que "construye" el mago es un factor necesario. La "vivencia" no es un factor, es el resultado final.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Creo que lo que iban quiere decir es que si la magia ficcional depende del espectador *para definirse*. Lo cual es un poco rebuscado o sea que puede no querer decir eso nuestro amigo...

La CMF de Gabi (como cualquier concepción) no debería depender del espectador/publico para *definirse* (si tenemos que preguntar al espectador a la salida si lo que hacemos es CMF vamos listos, unos dias harímos magia ficcional (CMF de Gabi) y otras no), otra cosa es que lo que CMF de GAbi busque (vivencia y experiencia mágica que nunca están garantizadas por ejemplo) sea encontrado, que se encuentre si que depende totalmente del espectador/público. (nunca garantizadas de antemano)

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Coindido más o menos con tu análisis, y me alegro de empezar a hacerlo,


 :O10:  :O10:  :O10:  :O10: 




> Estoy de acuerdo que puede haber varios *fenómenos* coherentes con una misma *“ficción” (en el sentido de Gabi)*. Incluso que unos pueden reforzar a otros. Por ejemplo si colocamos una bolita encima de la carta invisible que sujetamos con los dedos (con lo cual la bolita queda suspendida en el aire), la vivencia de ese *fenómeno* refuerza la idea de que la carta es invisible.


Ya estamos tocando los cullons!!!!!, perdonad que insista. Entiendo todo lo que dices y lo suscribo. Pero copón por "ficción en el setido de gabi" quieres decir fenómeno!!. Y luego que donde pone fenómeno en negrita es "efecto". (lo de la naturaleza fractal no es una tonteria y por eso es tan facil cometer estos equívocos). Aqui el que la bolita se suspenda sobre la carta "invisile" no es un "fenómeno" como dices, es un efecto. El *fenómeno* es la invisibilidad de la carta, que se refuerza con el *efecto* de la bolita suspendida... aqui no hay fenómeno de "levitación" por ningún lado...  Este es el ejemplo perfecto de concpetos que saltan y que hacen muy difícil entenderse.




> Cuando equiparas “ficción” a un “a un extremo más cerebral y abstracto” creo que el término “cerebral” es demasiado ambiguo o genérico.


Estoy de acuerdo, no he encontrado un palabra mejor, me refiero a "que alude a la imaginación"?? (en vez de cerebral). Pero vamos la ficción tambiés se vive esa es la cuestión.




> No sé si hablaría de jerarquías, y no tengo ni idea de si funcionan de manera fractal... pero compro la alegoría!!!!


Lo celebro!!! me refiero a fractal en el sentido que la prueba del fenómeno es el efecto como la prueba de la ficción es el fenómeno. Que el efecto es al fenómeno como el fenómeno es a la ficción.




> La gente por ejemplo sabe que existe la gravedad y no hace falta marcar una situación inicial dejando caer algo para que se sepa. Ahí la situación inicial es implícita, pero no podemos negar que EXISTE. Por tanto habrá CONTRASTE cuando algo pesado flote en el aire. 
> Yendo a tu ejemplo de una adivinación, o una coincidencia o una predicción, la situación inicial es implícita bajo la presunción de que tal predicción (a priori) es tan improbable como para despreciar esa remota posibilidad. Si no existiese tal situación inicial no habría contraste. ¿De verdad crees que Ascanio cuando formuló su definición de efecto se olvidó de incluir la adivinación, coincidencia, predicción, etc.? ¿No será que dió por sobreentendida esta particularidad? 
> Yo no lo dudo, porque entiendo que el objeto de una definición es la síntesis descriptiva de lo diferencial de una idea genérica. Para describir cada una de las particularidades ya están las tesis.


Mi impresión es que eso es un ejercicio (que comparto) de "estirar" la definición de Ascanio y esta conclusión no es "automática", no se sobreentiende. Pero es solo mi impresión. Para mi situación incial (refiere al inicio del algo) y final (al final, :Yipi:  ole yo!!), en la adivinación no hay situación inicial implícita, hay una situación alternativa implícita. (no inicial porque no esta al principio de nada, si implicita porque no se llega a ver, y alternativa porque no se llega a producir,si se produjera no habría efecto alguno). En la levitación continuada si entiendo mas una situación inicial implicita (estaría al principio (o al final) aunque no se llega a ver). Para mi en la definición de Ascanio una  levitación continuada esta en el borde de la definición, pero para la adivinación toca el palo y se sale fuera.

Que alegría que 166 posts después empecemos a intercambiar inquietudes!!

----------


## Iban

Lo que intentaba decir, que me explico como Ozores, es que si los términos que forman el corpus de la magia ficcional dependen del resultado obtenido; es decir, de lo que el espectador recibe (dentro de sí) y no de lo que el mago intenta que el espectador reciba (con mejor o peor fortuna), entonces... yo puedo hacer magia ficcional con una pandereta; basta que media hora antes reparta porros entre el público... (lo siento, tenía demasiado fácil la grosería).

Igual la diferencia es excesivamente sutil, y yo le doy una importancia que no tiene y mañana lo veo irrelevante. Pero no me parece lo mismo *definir* los conceptos en base a "lo que el mago pretende conseguir EN EL espectador" que en base a lo que el mago finalmente consigue.

No es lo mismo decir que un juego ficcional ha fallado por algo tan incontrolabe como, por ejemplo, un espectador apático, que decir que entonces el juego no es ficcional. Porque entonces hoy si lo es, mañana no, pasado sí... Y el juego, su contrucción, su ejecución, su presentación, etc. es el mismo los tres días...

Vería más correcto que un día ha fallado por motivos ajenos al mago, pero el juego sigue siendo ficcional a pesar de ello.

No sé si será rebuscado, pero Germán ha acertado al adivinarme.

Lo mismo que el efecto, el fenómeno y el marco contextual, deberían estar definidos "saliendo del mago y yendo hacia el espectador". Que lleguen a penetrar, o no, es cuestión de circunstancias tan peregrinas como que haya llovido y el espectador tenga los pies mojados.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Otra grieta que se me ocurre ahora en la definición de Ascanio, una levitación es un *efecto* de ida y vuelta (no levita, levita, deja de levitar). Cuidadín que cuando la bola levita y de golpe deja de levitar (porque se deja de hacer el gesto mágico por ejemplo), en esa caso hay contraste claro entre sitaucuón inicial (bola levita) y final (bola no levita) pero NO HAY EFECTO ( :Confused: ?), porque la des-levitación on es un efecto!

Yo ahí no sobreentiendo una mierda, a mi me falta algo macho!!

NOTA POSTERIOR: Yo mismo llamo efecto y fenómeno a lo que me da la gana como pongo en negrita. Cuando quiero decir que no hay efecto es que NO HAY FENÓMENO. si hay efecto (la bola cae) pero no hay fenomeno (la bola no levita) ... ... ... ... ... Me suicido.

----------


## Iban

> Lo celebro!!! me refiero a fractal en el sentido que la prueba del fenómeno es el efecto como la prueba de la ficción es el fenómeno. Que el efecto es al fenómeno como el fenómeno es a la ficción.


Yo a eso lo llamo anidado, como mucho. Y ni siquiera. En realidad, *escalonado*. Lo fractal implica repetición hasta el infinito de una misma estructura que en el menor de sus elementos se contiene a sí misma en menor escala. Y ahí es donde sí que empezamos a liarla, porque lo que en un nivel es ficción-fenómeno-efecto, bajamos dos niveles y el efecto se convierte en ficción, que contiene fenómeno y efecto, y así dale que dale. Entonces sería fractal, y por tu reacción ante el uso de Kiko de "fenómeno" para lo que tú entiendes "efecto" en la bola que se apoya en la carta invisible, no sé yo si eso...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Lo que intentaba decir, que me explico como Ozores, es que si los términos que forman el corpus de la magia ficcional dependen del resultado obtenido; es decir, de lo que el espectador recibe (dentro de sí) y no de lo que el mago intenta que el espectador reciba (con mejor o peor fortuna), entonces... yo puedo hacer magia ficcional con una pandereta; basta que media hora antes reparta porros entre el público... (lo siento, tenía demasiado fácil la grosería).
> 
> Igual la diferencia es excesivamente sutil, y yo le doy una importancia que no tiene y mañana lo veo irrelevante. Pero no me parece lo mismo *definir* los conceptos en base a "lo que el mago pretende conseguir EN EL espectador" que en base a lo que el mago finalmente consigue.
> 
> No es lo mismo decir que un juego ficcional ha fallado por algo tan incontrolabe como, por ejemplo, un espectador apático, que decir que entonces el juego no es ficcional. Porque entonces hoy si lo es, mañana no, pasado sí... Y el juego, su contrucción, su ejecución, su presentación, etc. es el mismo los tres días...
> 
> Vería más correcto que un día ha fallado por motivos ajenos al mago, pero el juego sigue siendo ficcional a pesar de ello.
> 
> No sé si será rebuscado, pero Germán ha acertado al adivinarme.
> ...


Yo creo que ahí le has dado, no se si será rebuscado pero es algo muy relevante! Por algo será que no nos entendemos cuando hablamos de estos temas!




> No sé si será rebuscado, pero Germán ha acertado al *adivinarme.*


Es que soy un *fenómeno*!! jajajaja (aqui ya me rio solo de desesperación)

----------


## Iban

> en la adivinación no hay situación inicial implícita, hay una situación alternativa implícita. (no inicial porque no esta al principio de nada, si implicita porque no se llega a ver, y alternativa porque no se llega a producir,si se produjera no habría efecto alguno).


Hombre, esto me parece ser excesivamente purista: en una adivinación hay una situación inicial de desconocimineto que es claramente implícita, y que incluso a veces se explicita expresamente. "Tú y yo no nos conocemos de nada, ¿verdad? ¿Hay alguna forma en la que podría saber que...?".

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Yo a eso lo llamo anidado, como mucho. Y ni siquiera. En realidad, *escalonado*. Lo fractal implica repetición hasta el infinito de una misma estructura que en el menor de sus elementos se contiene a sí misma en menor escala.


Vale a lo mejor me he tomado una "licencia matematica"... ....  te lo compro a mitad de precio, pero cme sigo quejando de que no se llamen a las cosas de manera precisa.

----------


## Iban

> Por algo será que no nos entendemos cuando hablamos de estos temas!


En realidad no pretendo hacerme entender, salvo en las preguntas; lo que busco es entenderos a vosotros (y, por extensión, a Gabi).

:-(

----------


## Iban

> Es que soy un *fenómeno*!! jajajaja (aqui ya me rio solo de desesperación)


Sal de mi cabeza, bicho inmundo.

(Suficiente por hoy, me voy a la cama a leer).

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Hombre, esto me parece ser excesivamente purista: en una adivinación hay una situación inicial de desconocimineto que es claramente implícita, y que incluso a veces se explicita expresamente. "Tú y yo no nos conocemos de nada, ¿verdad? ¿Hay alguna forma en la que podría saber que...?".


Mmmmmm ya dudo con eso de la adivinación (te entiendo pero no ubico claramente esa situación incial, en la vida externa o interna)... pero eso no pasa en la coincidencia (pongo una carta y sale). Explícame eso con la coincidencia!!! Con la coincidencia no me sale esta situación inicial de desconocimiento... pero ademas se me ocurre que adivinación y coincidencia son fenómenos y no efectos, y que a nivel de efecto son lo mismo... ... ...  ERRRORRRR se me calienta la cabeza!!!! Al final voy a comprar la definición de Ascanio y me voy a ir a la cama...

----------


## Iban

> Sal de mi cabeza, bicho inmundo.


..porque como fenómeno solo existes en mi imaginción, y porque al adivinar (efecto y razón de ser de tí como fenómeno), has tenido que entrar en mi cabeza para leerla (*toma recursividad fractal*).

Ahora sí, mañana más.

----------


## Kiko

> Creo que lo que iban quiere decir es que si la magia ficcional depende del espectador *para definirse*. Lo cual es un poco rebuscado o sea que puede no querer decir eso nuestro amigo...
> 
> La CMF de Gabi (como cualquier concepción)* no debería depender del espectador/publico para definirse* (si tenemos que preguntar al espectador a la salida si lo que hacemos es CMF vamos listos, unos dias harímos magia ficcional (CMF de Gabi) y otras no), otra cosa es que lo que CMF de GAbi busque (vivencia y experiencia mágica que nunca están garantizadas por ejemplo) sea encontrado, que se encuentre si que depende totalmente del espectador/público. (nunca garantizadas de antemano)


Por supuesto que debería depender del espectador para definirse (como uno de los factores fundamentales). 

De hecho, la magia tradicional también depende del espectador para definirse, porque si el espectador ve o sospecha el método ya no hay efecto ni magia. Incluso la técnica no se trata de que "no se vea" sino de que el espectador no se de cuenta (que es distinto). Y no hablemos de las "técnicas psicológicas". Es decir, la magia siempre depende del espectador para definirse. No es ni rebuscado ni extraño, sino consustancial a la magia.

----------


## Kiko

> Estoy de acuerdo que puede haber varios *fenómenos* coherentes con una misma “*ficción*” *(en el sentido de Gabi)*. Incluso que unos pueden reforzar a otros. Por ejemplo si colocamos una bolita encima de la carta invisible que sujetamos con los dedos (con lo cual la bolita queda suspendida en el aire), la vivencia de ese *fenómeno* refuerza la idea de que la carta es invisible.





> Ya estamos tocando los cullons!!!!!, perdonad que insista. Entiendo todo lo que dices y lo suscribo. Pero copón por "ficción en el setido de gabi" quieres decir fenómeno!!


Copón? Pues debe ser que no me entendiste tan bien, porque no quise decir “fenómeno” cuando dije “ficción (en el sentido de Gabi)”. Quise decir exactamente lo que dije. Si lo piensas, una misma ficción puede ser terreno para varios fenómenos (que era de lo que estaba hablando) y por tanto hay que diferenciar una cosa de la otra.




> Y luego que donde pone fenómeno en negrita es "efecto".


Donde puse “fenómeno” es “fenómeno”. O si prefieres “el efecto contextualizado y vivido bajo la ficción propuesta”. 




> (lo de la naturaleza fractal no es una tonteria y por eso es tan facil cometer estos equívocos). Aqui el que la bolita se suspenda sobre la carta "invisile" no es un "fenómeno" como dices, es un efecto. El *fenómeno* es la invisibilidad de la carta, que se refuerza con el *efecto* de la bolita suspendida... aqui no hay fenómeno de "levitación" por ningún lado...  Este es el ejemplo perfecto de concpetos que saltan y que hacen muy difícil entenderse.


El ejemplo que mencionas es también un fenómeno, no un efecto. No es coherente llamarlo “efecto” (con definición de Ascanio), y sí es coherente llamarlo “fenómeno” (desde la “magia ficcional”). Te repito la definición que escribí antes de “fenómeno” en relación al efecto.
 Fenómeno: el efecto contextualizado y vivido bajo la ficción propuesta. 
Aplicado al ejemplo: la bolita suspendida en el aire sobre la carta invisible no es un "efecto" (como dices) sino un fenómeno (ha contextualizado al efecto de suspensión). Se podría llamar "efecto" si no estuviera contextualizado, pero no es el caso...  Por lo demás, de acuerdo con el resto de tu análisis (el fenómeno no es de levitación, etc.)




> Estoy de acuerdo, no he encontrado un palabra mejor, me refiero a "*que alude a la imaginación*"?? (en vez de cerebral). Pero vamos *la ficción también se vive esa es la cuestión*.


“Aludir a la imaginación” no es suficiente para que “se viva”. En “magia ficcional” cuando me refiero a la “vivencia” no es de forma figurada o puramente intelectual, sino como experiencia sensible y manifiesta.




> Mi impresión es que eso es un ejercicio (que comparto) de "estirar" la definición de Ascanio y esta conclusión no es "automática", no se sobreentiende. Pero es solo mi impresión. Para mi situación incial (refiere al inicio del algo) y final (al final, ole yo!!), en la adivinación no hay situación inicial implícita, hay una situación alternativa implícita. (no inicial porque no esta al principio de nada, si implicita porque no se llega a ver, y alternativa porque no se llega a producir,si se produjera no habría efecto alguno). En la levitación continuada si entiendo mas una situación inicial implicita (estaría al principio (o al final) aunque no se llega a ver). Para mi en la definición de Ascanio una  levitación continuada esta en el borde de la definición, pero para la adivinación toca el palo y se sale fuera.


La situación inicial implícita es inicial en tanto que es “a priori”. Por ejemplo, saber que las cosas no flotan (que existe la gravedad) es una situación inicial implícita antes de cualquier levitación. No hace falta remarcarla, pero es innegable que existe, y que es a priori, es decir, como punto de partida (inicial).

Si viviésemos toda la vida en medio del espacio sideral (con gravedad cero) y nos hicieran una levitación, no existiría contraste, ni efecto, ni magia, porque nos daríamos cuenta de que la situación inicial (implícita también) no supone ningún contraste con la situación final (que algo flote en el aire)

En la adivinación también somos conscientes (a priori, de inicio) de la imposibilidad probabilística de la adivinación, y esa consciencia previa, es  una situación inherente al espectador, y necesaria para el contraste. 

No es cuestión de estirar de definición de Ascanio, sino de entender que las definiciones no describen las particularidades de toda la casuística de una idea. Es absurdo decir que una definición es limitada, porque todas las definiciones son limitadas por defecto. La síntesis (limitadora) es necesaria, así como el equilibro entre lo preciso y lo acotado. En ese sentido creo que el concepto de “situación inicial” que emplea Ascanio era el apropiado para la definición.  

Pero oye, será un placer valorar si tienes otra definición (no tesis) de “efecto”, que supere la de Ascanio. Soy todo ojos.




> Que alegría que 166 posts después empecemos a intercambiar inquietudes!!


No se si “intercambiar” porque mi discurso y concepción no ha variado nada desde el principio. Pero “coincidir”, eso sí que es para celebrarlo!

----------


## Kiko

> Lo que intentaba decir, que me explico como Ozores, es que si los términos que forman el corpus de la magia ficcional dependen del resultado obtenido; es decir, de lo que el espectador recibe (dentro de sí) y no de lo que el mago intenta que el espectador reciba (con mejor o peor fortuna), entonces... yo puedo hacer magia ficcional con una pandereta; basta que media hora antes reparta porros entre el público... (lo siento, tenía demasiado fácil la grosería).
> 
> Igual la diferencia es excesivamente sutil, y yo le doy una importancia que no tiene y mañana lo veo irrelevante. Pero *no me parece lo mismo definir los conceptos en base a "lo que el mago pretende conseguir EN EL espectador" que en base a lo que el mago finalmente consigue.*
> 
> No es lo mismo decir que un juego ficcional ha fallado por algo tan incontrolabe como, por ejemplo, un espectador apático, que decir que entonces el juego no es ficcional. Porque entonces hoy si lo es, mañana no, pasado sí... Y el juego, su contrucción, su ejecución, su presentación, etc. es el mismo los tres días...
> 
> Vería más correcto que un día ha fallado por motivos ajenos al mago, pero el juego sigue siendo ficcional a pesar de ello.
> 
> No sé si será rebuscado, pero Germán ha acertado al adivinarme.
> ...


Pienso que se puede definir de ambas maneras, no son excluyentes. Una desde el punto de vista del mago y otra desde el punto de vista del espectador. Desde el punto de vista del espectador, al no poder vivir su experiencia, tenemos que hacer suposiciones basadas en nuestra experiencia y nuestro criterio subjetivo y luego cotejarlas en la práctica (en las actuaciones)

Lo mismo pasa con la "magia realista", y no es óbice para entender que una cosa es "lo que se pretende conseguir en el espectador" y otra "lo que el mago finalmente consigue". Si el espectador es muy analítico y perspicaz puede advertir el método y no ilusionarse ante el efecto. Desde el punto de vista del espectador quien ha fallado es el mago (responsable de ilusionarle). 

De todas formas más que "definir" lo que nos interesa es ENTENDER los procesos. A veces la necesidad de categorías y clasificaciones obnubila, hasta el punto de priorizar esa necesidad sobre la propia comprensión del tema.

PD: para hacer "magia realista" con pandereta, la única diferencia con la ficcional es que, en vez de repartir porros, tendrás de repartir setas alucinógenas. El resto es coser y cantar.

----------


## Kiko

> Otra grieta que se me ocurre ahora en la definición de Ascanio, una levitación es un *efecto* de ida y vuelta (no levita, levita, deja de levitar). Cuidadín que cuando la bola levita y de golpe deja de levitar (porque se deja de hacer el gesto mágico por ejemplo), en esa caso *hay contraste claro entre sitaucuón inicial (bola levita) y final (bola no levita) pero NO HAY EFECTO (?*), porque la des-levitación on es un efecto!
> 
> Yo ahí no sobreentiendo una mierda, a mi me falta algo macho!!
> 
> NOTA POSTERIOR: Yo mismo llamo efecto y fenómeno a lo que me da la gana como pongo en negrita. Cuando quiero decir que no hay efecto es que NO HAY FENÓMENO. si hay efecto (la bola cae) pero no hay fenomeno (la bola no levita) ... ... ... ... ... Me suicido.


Siguiendo tu ejemplo desde el punto de vista del efecto: hay contraste entre situación inicial (bola levitando) y situación final (bola no levita), y efectivamente no hay efecto. ¿por qué te extraña? Porque te has olvidado de incluir lo de "sin conexión causal entre ambas". Que algo que está en el aire caiga es lo natural, la conexión causal se llama "gravedad".

Desde el punto de vista del fenómeno: depende del "contexto ficcional". Pongamos por ejemplo: 
La bolita flota sobre el humo del cigarrillo y cuando el cigarrillo se consume cesa el humo y cae la bolita. El fenómeno es uno: la sustentación de la bolita sobre el humo.

----------


## Kiko

> Es que soy un *fenómeno*!! jajajaja (aqui ya me rio solo de desesperación)


Efectivamente, *en efecto*!   jjajajaj

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> Yo mismo llamo efecto y fenómeno a lo que me da la gana como pongo en negrita.


De eso ya nos dimos cuenta hace unos cuantos mensajes y lo mismo te ocurre con "causa ficcional" y "gesto mágico".




> Es que soy un *fenómeno*!! jajajaja (aqui ya me rio solo de desesperación)





> Efectivamente, *en efecto*!   jjajajaj


Estos comentarios están fuera de *contexto*... jajajaja

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> El ejemplo que mencionas es también un fenómeno, no un efecto. No es coherente llamarlo “efecto” (con definición de Ascanio), y sí es coherente llamarlo “fenómeno” (desde la “magia ficcional”). Te repito la definición que escribí antes de “fenómeno” en relación al efecto.
>  Fenómeno: el efecto contextualizado y vivido bajo la ficción propuesta. 
> Aplicado al ejemplo: la bolita suspendida en el aire sobre la carta invisible no es un "efecto" (como dices) sino un fenómeno (ha contextualizado al efecto de suspensión). Se podría llamar "efecto" si no estuviera contextualizado, pero no es el caso...  Por lo demás, de acuerdo con el resto de tu análisis (el fenómeno no es de levitación, etc.)


Volvemos para atrás... :(. Me voy a tomar un break indefinido y os contesto con calma...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

FIN DEL BREAK (ahí van mis definiciones Kiko!! vienen con esquemas!!) (si algun moderador me inserta las imagenes no vess!!)

Mi esquema de conceptos (no de CMF de Gabi)

glxnd.jpg at Free Image Hosting


glxnd.jpg 

• FENOMENO: Suceso que es vivido por el espectador como imposible, inexplicable o improbable. El fenómeno existe tanto en el plano real como en el imaginario/conceptual.
o Efecto mágico: Proyección en el plano real/Físico/sensorial del fenómeno. El efecto esta incluido en el fenómeno.
• FICCIÓN: Contexto del fenómeno. La ficción existe tanto en el plano real como en el imaginario/conceptual. Ficcion y Fenómeno están conectados (deseablemente) en el plano IMAGINARIO/ABSTRACTO/CONCEPTUAL no real/físico/sensorial, uno eso consecuencia del otro.
o Catalizador mágico: Proyección en el plano real/físico de la Ficción (su versión simplificada es el “gesto mágico”). El catalizador mágico (antes en el hilo referido como "causa ficcional") esta incluido en la ficción.

La vivencia la veo como ese paseíto (linea a puntos), siempre hay vivencia (independientemente de la concepción, porque somos seres vivos), en función del tipo de concepción la vivencia tendrá una pinta o otra (se vivirá de una manera o de otra). Para mi creo todo el paseito que pilla fuera de la ficción y fenómeno es lo mas parecido al "run run del frigo".

Estas definiciones creo que me cuadran con todos lo ejemplos que se me ocurren, porque hay fenómenos que tienen mucha proyección real (mucho efecto) y poca proyección imaginaria como por ejemplo una transformación o desaparición. Otros que veo más como mitad y mitad (un viaje, una recomposición) y otros con muy poca proyección real y mucha imaginaria (una adivinación, una coincidencia).

Incluso podría haber casos que exista fenómeno y si viva como tal sin efecto (creo que eso es un ejercicio que intentaba Gea cuando la carta elegida se encontraba y nunca se llegaba a mostrar).

Este esquema y texto es lo que llevo todo el tiempo contar con poco éxito hasta el momento (yo tampoco he cambiado mi concepción por el camino, bueno no mucho...). Así se estructuran en mi cabeza estas cosas, no quiere decir que se tengan que estructurar en todas así ni este en posesión de la verdad.

En en el ejemplo de la bola que flota sobre el humo:

- Fenómeno: levitación de la bola
- Efecto: se percibe visualmente que la bola no cae.
- Ficción: El humo puede sostener objetos.
- Catalizador mágico: humo (el humo sustituye al gesto mágico, es la manifestación física de la ficción)

87juw.jpg at Free Image Hosting



87juw.jpg

En un ejercicio de abstracción (pajillismo mental) pongo en dibujo como siento yo que es la CMF de Gabi (un caso particular del otro que es mas general, por supuesto que es discutible, es un ejercicio ). No le pongo texto a esto porque si no se medio entiende con el dibujo no tiene sentido que de más la chapa. Pero nótese que el paseillo (vivencia) pilla en todo momento dentro de la ficción y fenómeno.

Espero que unas imágenes valgan más que 1000 palabras y 200 posts (de los míos claro).

Abrazos

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> De eso ya nos dimos cuenta hace unos cuantos mensajes y lo mismo te ocurre con *"causa ficcional" y "gesto mágico".*


No no... el gesto mágico es un tipo, un caso particular de causa ficcional, lo pongo en el esquema. Arriba he tenido a bien rellamarlo "catalizador mágico" que me parece que se ajusta mas, por ser algo físico. Son el chasquido mágico, la suerte de movimientos culebreantes que sugestionan, son el humo sobre el levita la bola, son las sonoras palabras mágicas, el soplido... también puede omitirse ese "catalizador mágico" y que siga habiendo ficción, pero entonces toda la ficción esta en un plano imaginario/abstracto.  




> No es cuestión de estirar de definición de Ascanio, sino de entender que las definiciones no describen las particularidades de toda la casuística de una idea. Es absurdo decir que una definición es limitada, porque todas las definiciones son limitadas por defecto. La síntesis (limitadora) es necesaria, así como el equilibro entre lo preciso y lo acotado. En ese sentido creo que el concepto de “situación inicial” que emplea Ascanio era el apropiado para la definición.  
> 
> Pero oye, será un placer valorar si tienes otra definición (no tesis) de “efecto”, que supere la de Ascanio. Soy todo ojos.


No estoy de acuerdo, una definición (una buena definición) es una formulación totalmente generalista (no específica), si una entidad cumple los términos de la definición "es" si no no "es". La definición no deja nada al sobreentendimiento (subjetivo).

----------


## Kiko

> FIN DEL BREAK 
> •	FENOMENO: Suceso que es vivido por el espectador como imposible, inexplicable o improbable.  El fenómeno existe tanto en el plano real como en el imaginario.


Tu definición de "fenómeno" es igual a la de "efecto" en tanto que lo defines como imposible, inexplicable o improbable. La única diferencia que planteas es "que existe tanto en plano real como el imaginario". Distinción inútil porque no se explica como algo en el plano imaginario puede ser imposible... En el plano imaginario todo es posible. Ahí falla tu definición y por extensión toda tu concepción. Partes de premisas equivocadas.

Podría seguir dándote una lista de contradicciones y reducciones al absurdo de tu concepción, pero creo que es suficiente con la señalada.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Tu definición de "fenómeno" es igual a la de "efecto" en tanto que lo defines como imposible, inexplicable o improbable. La única diferencia que planteas es "que existe tanto en plano real como el imaginario". Distinción inútil porque no se explica como algo en el plano imaginario puede ser imposible... En el plano imaginario todo es posible. Ahí falla tu definición y por extensión toda tu concepción. Partes de premisas equivocadas.
> 
> Podría seguir dándote una lista de contradicciones y reducciones al absurdo de tu concepción, pero creo que es suficiente con la señalada.


Cambia si quieres imaginario por conceptual que se ajusta más. En el plano conceptual algo puede ser imposible, una adivinación es un fenómeno eminentemente conceptual. Es conceptual en contraposición a sensorial. Un razonamiento es algo conceptual, un razonamiento es lo que te lleva a la conclusión de que algo es imposible, me explico??

La definición dice "VIVIDO" (se te olvida lo de vivido), para ser vivido conviene que este en los dos planos (sensorial y conceptual, lo de gea que comento realmente no se si se puede conseguir, era un ejemplo que de poder ser esta inlcuido en la definición) si es VIVIDO por eso es imposible. 

La distinción entre fenómeno y efecto en mis definiciones es bastante clara, uno esta dentro del otro y la frontera es definida. Por favor continua la lista de contradicciones y reducciones al absurdo, sinceramente te lo pido.

No es una concepción, solo estoy poniendo nombre a las cosas!!

----------


## Kiko

> No estoy de acuerdo, una definición (una buena definición) es una formulación totalmente generalista (no específica), si una entidad cumple los términos de la definición "es" si no no "es". La definición no deja nada al sobreentendimiento (subjetivo).


¿Que una definición no deja nada al sobrentendimiento?  Si te fijas en las definiciones de la RAE verás incontables ejemplos donde hay que sobreentender cosas. Para empezar en su definición de "magia" o de "fenómeno". 

Afirmas que la formulación debe ser "totalmente generalista y no específica". Te equivocas porque también tiene que ser específica, tiene que estar acotada o limitada para ser lo más sintética posible.  Si valiese con lo de "totalmente generalista (no específica)" entonces cualquier concepto lo podríamos definir así: cosa.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> ¿Que una definición no deja nada al sobrentendimiento?


No, ya lo he dicho, si cumple la definción "es" sino simplemente no lo es.

Estoy de acuerdo todo lo podemos definir como una cosa porque todo entra en la definición de cosa.

Si la definición dice "Un coche es un vehiculo de 4 ruedas", si ves una moto pues NO ES UN COCHE, no se entienden implícitamente ni se sobreentienden otras dos ruedas que no tiene. Si quieres meter al coche y la moto en la misma definición, esta tendrá que ser MAS GENERALISTA, "Vehículo" en este caso.

Estoy dejando de entender porque estamos discutiendo esto... si discrepamos en lo que es una definición, es manifiestamente imposible llegar a un entendimiento para definir estas cosas mucho más intangibles...

----------


## Kiko

> Cambia si quieres imaginario por conceptual que se ajusta más. En el plano conceptual algo puede ser imposible, una adivinación es un fenómeno eminentemente conceptual. Es conceptual en contraposición a sensorial. Un razonamiento es algo conceptual, un razonamiento es lo que te lleva a la conclusión de que algo es imposible, me explico??
> 
> La definición dice "VIVIDO" (se te olvida lo de vivido), para ser vivido conviene que este en los dos planos (sensorial y conceptual, lo de gea que comento realmente no se si se puede conseguir, era un ejemplo que de poder ser esta inlcuido en la definición) si es VIVIDO por eso es imposible. 
> 
> La distinción entre fenómeno y efecto en mis definiciones es bastante clara, uno esta dentro del otro y la frontera es definida. Por favor continua la lista de contradicciones y reducciones al absurdo, sinceramente te lo pido.
> 
> No es una concepción, solo estoy poniendo nombre a las cosas!!



Si ahora quieres sustituir "imaginario" por "conceptual", muy bien, pero define tu idea de "conceptual".

Suponiendo que su significado sea equivalente, entonces sigue la misma contradicción: no se explica como algo en el plano conceptual puede ser imposible...

----------


## Kiko

> No, ya lo he dicho, si cumple la definción "es" sino simplemente no lo es.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo todo lo podemos definir como una cosa porque todo entra en la definición de cosa.
> 
> Si la definición dice "Un coche es un vehiculo de 4 ruedas", si ves una moto pues NO ES UN COCHE, no se entienden implícitamente ni se sobreentienden otras dos ruedas que no tiene. Si quieres meter al coche y la moto en la misma definición, esta tendrá que ser MAS GENERALISTA, "Vehículo" en este caso.
> 
> Estoy dejando de entender porque estamos discutiendo esto...


El problema es cuando te encuentras un vehículo de cuatro ruedas que no es un coche. Un camello con patines (una por pata) que sirva como medio de transporte será también un vehículo de cuatro ruedas, pero obviamente no será un coche...
¿o estabas sobreentendiendo que ese caso no valía?

Tu error es que excluyes la necesidad de ser específico. En la definición de "definición" de la RAE, se aclara que además de caracteres genéricos tienen que estar los DIFERENCIALES.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

:O15:

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> no se explica como algo en el plano conceptual puede ser imposible...


*"Hacerme entender"* es un concepto, algo que yo me imagino, una idea que esta en el plano conceptual/imaginario/abstracto, y por lo visto es imposible, yo lo estoy viviendo como tal. Es un fenómeno que se manifiesta post tras post.

Que tengo que definir "conceptual"?? Pues igual que ascanio no define "incial" ni "final" ni "contraste"!!... 

de verdad que no lo entiendo...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

No vale editar mensajes después de que sean contestados!!! voy a tener que citar indiscriminadamente!!




> Tu error es que excluyes la necesidad de ser específico. .


No, no lo hago. Lo he dicho antes en otro contexto (mal si quieres), una definición tiene que ser específica *o* generalista, depende de lo que quieras meter dentro. Lo que si es que tiene que delimitar las fronteras de manera clara, las fronteras de lo que se quiere se tenga dentro.

_Definición de automovil: se refiere principalmente a un vehículo autopropulsado por un motor propio y destinado al transporte terrestre de personas o mercancías sin necesidad de carriles._

Esto es bastante específico, ahora si tu a un camello le sobreentiendes ruedas, motor y espejos retrovisores también te entra en la definición. 

El ejemplo del coche que he puesto antes era ilustrativo (vehiculo con 4 ruedas), no he definido el coche con precisión y por eso metes camellos dentro. Mi idea era ilustrar que si sobreentiendes es facil meter cosas en una definición que no son.

*Mas allá de estas reflexiones sobre lo que es una definición, si crees que la mías de efecto, fenomeno, ficción... son demasiado generalistas ponme un ejemplo que entre en la definición y sea manifiestamente algo "de otra clase", encuentrame el camelo con patines*

Y no me digas que el ejemplo de "hacerme entender" que he puesto yo, que es irónico, no lo ve vivido como imposible realmente... que hay que explicarlo todo... Ya puestos




> Si ahora quieres sustituir "imaginario" por "conceptual", muy bien, pero define tu idea de "conceptual".
> 
> Suponiendo que su significado sea equivalente, entonces sigue la misma contradicción: no se explica como algo en el plano conceptual puede ser imposible...


Imposible: Que no puede existir, ocurrir o realizarse
Conceptual: Del concepto o relativo a él.
Concepto: Los conceptos son construcciones o imágenes mentales, por medio de las cuales comprendemos las experiencias que emergen de la interacción con nuestro entorno.

Por lo tanto que yo meene el concepto de "algo" no afecta a que ese "algo" sea imposible o no, lo es o no.

----------


## Kiko

> _Definición de automovil: se refiere principalmente a un vehículo autopropulsado por un motor propio y destinado al transporte terrestre de personas o mercancías sin necesidad de carriles._
> 
> Esto es bastante específico, ahora si tu a un camello le sobreentiendes ruedas, motor y espejos retrovisores también te entra en la definición.


¿Bastante específico dices? Esa definición sirve igual para un camión. Por cierto, antes definías "coche", ahora defines "automóvil". Ahora dices que una definición sí tiene que ser específica, antes decías no específica. Literalmente decías:  



> una definición (una buena definición) es una formulación totalmente generalista (no específica), si una entidad cumple los términos de la definición "es" si no no "es". La definición no deja nada al sobreentendimiento (subjetivo).


Luego te pareció "definitoria" la palabra "cosa". Dijiste:



> No, ya lo he dicho, si cumple la definción "es" sino simplemente no lo es.
> Estoy de acuerdo todo lo podemos definir como una cosa porque todo entra en la definición de cosa.


Cuando puse el ejemplo de "cosa" lo hice como reducción al absurdo del carácter "totalmente generalista". Una definición (al menos según la RAE) también tiene que tener un carácter "diferencial" (específico, acotado, limitado). Y en ese equilibro de máxima síntesis entre lo general y lo diferencial siempre se van a quedar fuera de la descripción algunas particularidades comunes que podemos dar por sentadas o sobreentender.

En cualquier caso, todo esto vino para aclarar que la definición de efecto de Ascanio es suficiente porque una situación inicial puede existir cuando es implícita (cosa que cuestionabas por no sobrentenderlo). Lo que he querido señalar es que en todas las definiciones se dan cosas por sobreentendidas. Por ejemplo en la definición de coche no hace falta decir el tamaño del coche es inferior al de una montaña, o que no se mueve en un recinto a 2.000 ºC (donde se derretiría y ya no funcionaría para el transporte), pero en la definición se entiende que no hace falta aclarar que se plantea bajo condiciones normales de presiones de presión y temperatura, etc. Eso se sobreentiende. 

¿Para ti no se da por sentado que una situación inicial exista por ser implícita (como por ejemplo la gravedad)? Pues oye, tú mismo. Pero si la pregunta es: ¿la gran mayoría de la gente (que vive en la Tierra) entiende eso como implícito? Creo que no hay duda...




> *Mas allá de estas reflexiones sobre lo que es una definición, si crees que la mías de efecto, fenomeno, ficción... son demasiado generalistas ponme un ejemplo que entre en la definición y sea manifiestamente algo "de otra clase", encuentrame el camelo con patines*
> 
> Y no me digas que el ejemplo de "hacerme entender" que he puesto yo, que es irónico, no lo ve vivido como imposible realmente... que hay que explicarlo todo... Ya puestos
> 
> Imposible: Que no puede existir, ocurrir o realizarse
> Conceptual: Del concepto o relativo a él.
> Concepto: Los conceptos son construcciones o imágenes mentales, por medio de las cuales comprendemos las experiencias que emergen de la interacción con nuestro entorno.
> 
> Por lo tanto que yo meene el concepto de "algo" no afecta a que ese "algo" sea imposible o no, lo es o no.


No es que crea que tu definición de fenómeno sea "demasiado generalista" sino que simplemente es otra. No tiene sentido comparar la velocidad con el tocino. Tu dices:



> •	FENOMENO: Suceso que es vivido por el espectador como imposible, inexplicable o improbable.  El fenómeno existe tanto en el plano real como en el imaginario/conceptual.


Como he tratado de explicarte, tu definición tiene dos sentencias. Para mí ambas son equivocadas tanto por separado como juntas.
 La primera (lo de imposible, inexplicable), coincide con la definición de "efecto".  Sin embargo, el fenómeno no tiene porqué ser imposible bajo el contexto ficcional (por ejemplo una levitación no es imposible en "Matrix", sí puede ser fascinante o maravillosa, que es distinto)
Comentario aparte es que la "vivencia" emocional de lo "imposible" es un concepto extraño, porque el imposible es un proceso racional, no emocional. Aunque podemos suponer que el impacto de lo interpretado como imposible, además del choque intelectual, provoca indirectamente una reacción emocional (frustración? alegría? extrañeza? temor?) que si no está contextualizada/dirigida es impredecible cualitativamente. 
Tu segunda sentencia:  "El fenómeno existe tanto en el plano real como en el imaginario/conceptual." ¿existe para quién, para el espectador? Sobrentendiendo que sí:  el fenómeno si existe no es en dos planos separados simultáneamente. A nivel intelectual tal vez sí, porque el espectador puede reconocerse en la realidad e ilusionado al mismo tiempo. Pero emocionalmente, como experiencia sensible de la "ficción", el fenómeno se vive dentro de ella. Y permíteme que te diga que la existencia del fenómeno se encuentra no a nivel intelectual, sino a nivel sensible y vivencial (fenomenológico), con todas las connotaciones cualitativas que ello implica.

----------


## Kiko

> Conceptual: Del concepto o relativo a él.
> Concepto: Los conceptos son construcciones o imágenes mentales, por medio de las cuales comprendemos las experiencias que emergen de la interacción con nuestro entorno.
> 
> Por lo tanto que yo meene el concepto de "algo" no afecta a que ese "algo" sea imposible o no, lo es o no.


El término "concepto" se relaciona con algo real. La imaginación abarca lo real y lo irreal. La definición de concepto que has puesto (de Wikipedia) habla de las experiencias que emergen de la interacción con nuestro entorno (real). 
Concepto (según Wordreference): Idea, representación mental de una realidad, un objeto o algo similar: 
Concepto (según la RAE): Idea que concibe o forma el entendimiento.
Idea (según Wordreference): Cualquier representación mental que se relaciona con algo real.
Idea (según la RAE):
1.f. Primero y más obvio de los actos del entendimiento, que se limita al simple conocimiento de algo.
2. Imagen o representación que del objeto percibido queda en la mente.
3. Conocimiento puro, racional, debido a las naturales condiciones de nuestro entendimiento.
Imaginación (según Wordreference):
1. Facultad de la mente de representar las imágenes de las cosas reales o ideales.
2. Imagen creada por la fantasía
Imaginación (según la RAE):
1. f. Facultad del alma que representa las imágenes de las cosas reales o ideales.
2. f. Aprensión falsa o juicio de algo que no hay en realidad o no tiene fundamento.
3. f. Imagen formada por la fantasía.

Dicho todo esto creo que es más apropiado hablar de imaginario (imaginación) que de conceptual (concepto) cuando nos referimos a la "magia ficcional", porque la "ficción" también abarca la fantasía. Pero oye, si quieres seguir utilizando "conceptual" adelante, no hay problema, siempre y cuando no dejes fuera la fantasía.




> [B]
> Que tengo que definir "conceptual"?? Pues igual que ascanio no define "incial" ni "final" ni "contraste"!!... 
> 
> de verdad que no lo entiendo...


Ascanio medía muy bien las palabras, y por eso en su definición de "efecto" no tengo la necesidad de cambiar o alterar ni una letra. De todas formas, si ofreces una definición de efecto mejor que la de Ascanio estaré encantado de valorarla. Como te dije, ante algo así: soy todo ojos.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> Ascanio medía muy bien las palabras, y por eso en su  definición de "efecto" no tengo la necesidad de cambiar o alterar ni una  letra. De todas formas, si ofreces una definición de efecto mejor que  la de Ascanio estaré encantado de valorarla. Como te dije, ante algo  así: soy todo ojos.


 Puestos a matizar podríamos decir que:

Recordemos que la definición de Ascanio para "efecto mágico" simplemente era: _

"El contraste entre una situación inicial y una situación final"_. 

La condición de "sin conexión causal" es un añadido que se ha hecho a la definición original. Supongo que, evidentemente, el Maestro daba por sobreentendido en su definición original que no podía existir relación de causa entre ambas situaciones iniciales y finales. Al igual que también supongo que daba por sobreentendido que la situación inicial, fácilmente distinguible en efectos de cambio físico o espacial, estaba presente implícitamente en otros tipos de efectos, como los referentes a predicciones, adivinaciones, coincidencias, levitaciones, etc. Es curioso señalar que los efectos mágicos de cambio físico o espacial son siempre imposibles. Sin embargo, otros tipos de efectos, como los que atañen a predicciones o adivinaciones, pueden ser posibles debido a la casualidad, aunque ello sea remotamente improbable.

Por otra parte, no necesariamente el contraste entre una situación inicial y una final sin conexión causal entre ambas da como resultado el "efecto mágico". Podrían existir casos, en los que observemos un contraste entre una situación inicial y otra final y no sepamos cual ha sido su causa y, en un principio, no por ello creeríamos que hemos presenciando un efecto mágico (en una realidad artística o fuera de la misma). Simplemente habríamos presenciado un efecto (sin magia de por medio) del que no sabemos como ha sido posible.  

Por todo lo anterior, aunque no creo que esto sea necesario, si me concediesen la licencia para poder añadir algo a la genial definición de "efecto mágico" formulada por el Maestro Ascanio, sería lo siguiente:

_"El efecto mágico es el contraste entre  una situación inicial y  una situación final sin conexión causal entre  ambas que experimenta el  espectador en la atmósfera mágica creada por el mago."_

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Iban

Haya paz lingüística...

¿El fenómeno no es la interpretación de un efecto mágico, a la luz de un contexto irreal e inducido por el mago, que lo explica?

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> ¿El fenómeno no es la interpretación de un efecto mágico, a la luz de un contexto irreal e inducido por el mago, que lo explica?


Sí, eso es.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo cuanto más os leo más os veo alejaros de la pregunta inicial de este  hilo. Vale, ya sabemos que el video no es magia ficcional. El problema  que veo es que  nadie a contestado aún a la pregunta básica ¿qué es la  magia ficcional?.

 Y aquí no me vale decir que es algo complicado, o que primero hay que  explicar otros conceptos... Si alguien conoce perfectametne algo, sabe  explicarlo en lenguaje sencillo a un segundo. 

 Me recordáis, salvando las distancias, a un abogado cuando le preguntas  algo que no sabe o quiere ocultar; empieza a ser farragoso y técnico  como medida para salir del paso...

 Por favor, ya sabemos que usáis todos el lenguaje con una precisión pasmosa e incluso asustante, pero ya que tenéis los conceptos claros ¿no podrías traducirlos a un lenguaje más vulgar?.

 ¿Qué es la magia ficcional?

 ¿En qué se diferencia con la magia realista, o poética, o teatrelizada o narrativa o...?

 ¿Que puntos fuertes y débiles tiene?.

 Lo pregunto porque evidentemente soy incapaz de contestar con precisión  a ninguna de ellas (aunque pueda intuir con mayor a menor acierto la  mayoría).

 Gracias por no leerme.

----------


## Iban

¡Zasca!

Debemos dar gracias a los dioses por habernos dado a Eidan.

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

> Si alguien conoce perfectametne algo, sabe  explicarlo en lenguaje sencillo a un segundo


Creo que era Einstein el que decía que "No entiendes realmente algo a menos que seas capaz de explicarselo a tu abuela".

Pues eso.

----------


## Kiko

> Yo cuanto más os leo más os veo alejaros de la pregunta inicial de este  hilo. Vale, ya sabemos que el video no es magia ficcional. El problema  que veo es que  nadie a contestado aún a la pregunta básica ¿qué es la  magia ficcional?.
> 
>  Y aquí no me vale decir que es algo complicado, o que primero hay que  explicar otros conceptos... Si alguien conoce perfectametne algo, sabe  explicarlo en lenguaje sencillo a un segundo. 
> 
>  Me recordáis, salvando las distancias, a un abogado cuando le preguntas  algo que no sabe o quiere ocultar; empieza a ser farragoso y técnico  como medida para salir del paso...
> 
>  Por favor, ya sabemos que usáis todos el lenguaje con una precisión pasmosa e incluso asustante, pero ya que tenéis los conceptos claros ¿no podrías traducirlos a un lenguaje más vulgar?.
> 
>  ¿Qué es la magia ficcional?
> ...


La magia ficcional está descrita en el libro y textos de Gabi. Aquí se supone que deberíamos hablar del tema bajo ese conocimiento. Si tu no has leído a Gabi, pues entonces, como dice Bryce, mejor empieza por ahí, pero me parece absurdo pretender que aquí te escriban lo que deberías leer comprándote los escritos de Gabi.

Aquí en todo caso podemos debatir dudas y otros planteamientos, como si el video del "triunfo ficcional" es o no "magia ficcional", etc. 

Aún así algunos hemos dado tantas explicaciones aquí como para entender, distinguir o acercarse mucho a la magia ficcional, en vez de alejarnos, como dices. Y creo que la mayoría de las preguntas que haces en este post están mayormente contestadas a lo largo del hilo.

¿Pides una definición en un lenguaje sencillo en un segundo? Francamente, eso me parece muy cómodo y creo que si la magia ficcional no se entiende es precisamente por ser tan reduccionistas. Yo podría definirla diciendo: "la magia ficcional es la que invita a la experiencia mágica de un fenómeno" (en un segundo no da tiempo a más), pero tal simplificación no tiene objeto a menos que sobreentiendas todo lo omitido. 

Salvando las distancias, me parece absurdo pretender definir la mecánica cuántica bajo tus condiciones. Lo que me parece más sabio es leer con detenimiento y reflexionar. Tal vez esa sea la razón de fondo para no entender este tema.

----------


## Kiko

> Creo que era Einstein el que decía que "No entiendes realmente algo a menos que seas capaz de explicarselo a tu abuela".
> 
> Pues eso.


Sí, seguro que la abuela de Einstein tenía clarísima la Teoría de la Relatividad... Es una pena que esa explicación a su abuela se haya perdido, yo pagaría por comprender esa teoría "en un segundo", como dice eidanyoson. Claro, como el tiempo es relativo...

----------


## Iban

Bueno, "haiga" paz; que aunque los que saben vean que no nos entra en la cabeza, al menos se nos está agrietando el muro de la ignorancia y poco a poco ya penetrará.

Yo sigo esperando a mis notas (tenían que haber llegado hoy, pero...). Aún así, ¿esto sería válido? (le he añadido lo de _subjetiva_, puesto que he entendido que el fenómeno ha de ser definido "desde dentro" del espectador).




> ¿El fenómeno no es la interpretación _subjetiva_ de un efecto mágico, a la luz de un contexto irreal e inducido por el mago, que lo explica?

----------


## Iban

> Sí, seguro que la abuela de Einstein tenía clarísima la Teoría de la Relatividad... Es una pena que esa explicación a su abuela se haya perdido, yo pagaría por comprender esa teoría en un segundo, como dice eidanyoson. Claro, como el tiempo es relativo...


Jojojojojo...

"Agüela... ¡Emece cuadrao!".

"Zi, Arbertito, zi. Tu te zabe er cuadrao, y er trinángulo; que tu ere mu lizto. Pero cómete la braburz".

----------


## Kiko

> ¿El fenómeno no es la interpretación de un efecto mágico, a la luz de un contexto irreal e inducido por el mago, que lo explica?


Por matizar un poco; diría que más que la "interpretación" es la "vivencia, experiencia" de ese efecto interpretada bajo un contexto (diría "ficcional" en vez de "irreal"), inducido por el mago, eso sí.

La "interpretación" podría entenderse reducida a un proceso racional o intelectual, sin embargo con "vivencia" me refiero también a la experiencia sensible del fenómeno.

----------


## Iban

YYYhhh... Es que lo de vivencia no termino yo de asimilarlo. Sé que es una palabra muy bella, y con mucha carga emocional. ¿Experiencia subjetiva? ¿Ni pa ti ni pa mí? (hum... todas las experiencias son subjetivas, ahora que lo pienso...).

Lo de "contexto ficcional" no quería ponerlo, porque es usar un término que decís que no es de Gabi, y además implica referirse a "ficcional", que es como "el título principal del libro". Irreal, según la RAE es "no real, falto de realidad". Excesivamente escueto. :-/ Le faltan matices. Si dijese la RAE: Que no se ajusta a la realidad, onírico, o algo así, molaría. Pero es que "falto de realidad", precisamenet manda todo al carajo.

Caca de "irreal".

Carajo, qué difícil acertar con las palabras..

----------


## Kiko

> ¿El fenómeno no es la interpretación de un efecto mágico, a la luz de un contexto irreal e inducido por el mago, que lo explica?





> Yo sigo esperando a mis notas (tenían que haber llegado hoy, pero...). Aún así, ¿esto sería válido? (le he añadido lo de _subjetiva_, puesto que *he entendido que el fenómeno ha de ser definido "desde dentro" del espectador*).


No tiene que ser "definido" desde dentro del espectador, en el sentido de que lo podemos "definir" o describir indirectamente bajo otros puntos de vista. Lo que sí es que "existe", vive o se halla solamente dentro del espectador, es decir, pertenece a su experiencia.

----------


## Kiko

> YYYhhh... Es que lo de vivencia no termino yo de asimilarlo. Sé que es una palabra muy bella, y con mucha carga emocional. ¿Experiencia subjetiva? ¿Ni pa ti ni pa mí? (hum... todas las experiencias son subjetivas, ahora que lo pienso...).
> 
> Lo de "contexto ficcional" no quería ponerlo, porque es usar un término que decís que no es de Gabi, y además implica referirse a "ficcional", que es como "el título principal del libro". Irreal, según la RAE es "no real, falto de realidad". Excesivamente escueto. :-/ Le faltan matices. Si dijese la RAE: Que no se ajusta a la realidad, onírico, o algo así, molaría. Pero es que "falto de realidad", precisamenet manda todo al carajo.
> 
> Caca de "irreal".
> 
> Carajo, qué difícil acertar con las palabras..


Puestos a sustituir "ficcional" creo que encaja mejor "imaginario". 

Lo de "vivencia" es en el sentido de experiencia sensible y subjetiva, sí.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Se dice en wikipedia:

El pacto ficcional

Uno de los mayores problemas que plantea la ficción desde el punto de vista de la semántica, es decir, del significado, es el de cómo los lectores o consumidores de ficción podemos no sólo aceptarla pese a su evidente falsedad, sino además realizar juicios acerca de la verdad o falsedad de enunciados ficcionales.
Acercamientos a la Semántica de la Ficción. La Teoría de los mundos posibles. La Teoría de los mundos posibles, desarrollada principalmente por Lubomir Dolezel[cita requerida] e introducida en España por Tomás Albaladejo[cita requerida] realiza un acercamiento semántico al hecho ficcional, es decir, a través de su significado y no de su forma externa (como hacía, principalmente, la narratología). Basándose en planteamientos apuntados por autores como Leibniz, la teoría de los mundos posibles sostiene que toda ficción crea un mundo semánticamente distinto al mundo real, creado específicamente por cada texto de ficción y al que sólo se puede acceder precisamente a través de dicho texto. Así, una obra de ficción puede alterar o eliminar algunas de las leyes físicas imperantes en el mundo real (como sucede en la ciencia ficción o en la novela fantástica), o bien conservarlas y construir un mundo cercano -si no idéntico- al real (como sucede en la novela realista.
Esta aproximación semántica a la ficción tiene la ventaja de explicar, además, cómo es posible realizar juicios de verdad o falsedad acerca de afirmaciones ficcionales: serían verdaderos aquellos enunciados que cumplen con las reglas propias del mundo posible creado por la ficción (ej: "Los robots no pueden dañar al ser humano" en las novelas de Isaac Asimov); son falsos aquellos que las infringen (ej: "Los hobbits tienen alas" en El Señor de los Anillos).
Secundariamente, la "Teoría de los Mundos posibles" también es útil para explicar los argumentos establecidos en las fanfictions, en el que los autores de determinada fandom interiorizan las reglas de ese "mundo posible" en concreto y, conservándolas o modificándolas a su vez, crean nuevas ficciones dentro del mismo mundo posible.

----------


## Kiko

> Puestos a matizar podríamos decir que:
> 
> Recordemos que la definición de Ascanio para "efecto mágico" simplemente era: _
> 
> "El contraste entre una situación inicial y una situación final"_. 
> 
> La condición de "sin conexión causal" es un añadido que se ha hecho a la definición original. Supongo que, evidentemente, el Maestro daba por sobreentendido en su definición original que no podía existir relación de causa entre ambas situaciones iniciales y finales. Al igual que también supongo que daba por sobreentendido que la situación inicial, fácilmente distinguible en efectos de cambio físico o espacial, estaba presente implícitamente en otros tipos de efectos, como los referentes a predicciones, adivinaciones, coincidencias, levitaciones, etc. Es curioso señalar que los efectos mágicos de cambio físico o espacial son siempre imposibles. Sin embargo, otros tipos de efectos, como los que atañen a predicciones o adivinaciones, pueden ser posibles debido a la casualidad, aunque ello sea remotamente improbable.
> 
> Por otra parte, no necesariamente el contraste entre una situación inicial y una final sin conexión causal entre ambas da como resultado el "efecto mágico". Podrían existir casos, en los que observemos un contraste entre una situación inicial y otra final y no sepamos cual ha sido su causa y, en un principio, no por ello creeríamos que hemos presenciando un efecto mágico (en una realidad artística o fuera de la misma). Simplemente habríamos presenciado un efecto (sin magia de por medio) del que no sabemos como ha sido posible.  
> ...


¿Estás seguro que lo de "sin conexión causal" no fue un añadido del propio Ascanio? ¿De quién fue entonces? 

Creo que los ejemplos de contraste sin efecto, se deben a la diferencia entre "sin conexión causal" y "sin aparente conexión causal". Ya puestos a no sobrentender, creo que es más preciso el matizar lo de "aparente". De todas formas lo de aparente lo daba por sentado, puesto que si fuese inequívoca y objetivamente "sin conexión causal" sin depender del conocimiento del espectador no habría esa diferencia.

----------


## Kiko

> Se dice en wikipedia:
> 
> El pacto ficcional
> 
> Uno de los mayores problemas que plantea la ficción desde el punto de vista de la semántica, es decir, del significado, es el de cómo los lectores o consumidores de ficción podemos no sólo aceptarla pese a su evidente falsedad, sino además realizar juicios acerca de la verdad o falsedad de enunciados ficcionales.
> Acercamientos a la Semántica de la Ficción. La Teoría de los mundos posibles. La Teoría de los mundos posibles, desarrollada principalmente por Lubomir Dolezel[cita requerida] e introducida en España por Tomás Albaladejo[cita requerida] realiza un acercamiento semántico al hecho ficcional, es decir, a través de su significado y no de su forma externa (como hacía, principalmente, la narratología). Basándose en planteamientos apuntados por autores como Leibniz, la teoría de los mundos posibles sostiene que toda ficción crea un mundo semánticamente distinto al mundo real, creado específicamente por cada texto de ficción y al que sólo se puede acceder precisamente a través de dicho texto. Así, una obra de ficción puede alterar o eliminar algunas de las leyes físicas imperantes en el mundo real (como sucede en la ciencia ficción o en la novela fantástica), o bien conservarlas y construir un mundo cercano -si no idéntico- al real (como sucede en la novela realista.
> Esta aproximación semántica a la ficción tiene la ventaja de explicar, además, cómo es posible realizar juicios de verdad o falsedad acerca de afirmaciones ficcionales: serían verdaderos aquellos enunciados que cumplen con las reglas propias del mundo posible creado por la ficción (ej: "Los robots no pueden dañar al ser humano" en las novelas de Isaac Asimov); son falsos aquellos que las infringen (ej: "Los hobbits tienen alas" en El Señor de los Anillos).
> Secundariamente, la "Teoría de los Mundos posibles" también es útil para explicar los argumentos establecidos en las fanfictions, en el que los autores de determinada fandom interiorizan las reglas de ese "mundo posible" en concreto y, conservándolas o modificándolas a su vez, crean nuevas ficciones dentro del mismo mundo posible.



Es muy interesante el artículo aunque describe el pacto ficcional más bien como expresión literaria. En la magia ficcional "la imaginación se hace real" a través del fenómeno, de forma que su "falsedad" no es tan evidente, porque sucede en el plano real (no en un libro). 
Otra gran diferencia es que el espectador se convierte en protagonista directo de la experiencia, no la vive a través de otro personaje.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pido perdón si he parecido borde. No fue mi intención, aunque leyendo mi mensaje ahora hasta a mi me lo parece...

 Veamos, expongo alguna duda (ya sé que tengo que leer más)

 Cuando yo vi por primera vez a Tamariz haciendo el cochecito, en el momento en que al espectador se le clava el dedo, puedo asegurar que no había run run de frigorífico (por no oir, no oí ni a mi madre llamándome para cenar...).

 La primera vez que escuché a Lavand contar la historia de "en el faro del fin del mundo...", olvidé por completo que aquello era una historia; mi imaginación se disparó hasta el punto de sentir y todo las olas rompiendo contra las rocas. Y me creí ¿por que no? que René había conocido a aquel griego.  

 Lo que quiero decir, es que ni el fenómeno en si, ni squiera la construción de este, ni vivirlo como una experiencia o vivencia e incluso, en según que casos la coherencia en el plano ficcional son definitorios de la magia ficcional. 

 ¿Qué es lo que hace de la magia ficcional absolutamente distinta del resto? ¿qué hace que la experiencia mágica con  "cmf" sea de mayor calidad o, cuadno menos distinta que con otra magia?

 He visto a Gabi (en video, es cierto que en directo no he podido) y de momento no he sentido una experiencia mágica distinta o de mayor calidad que con determinados juegos realizados por otros magos. 

 ¿Esto quiere decir que esos otros juegos, como los que he nombrado, serían ficcionales y por eso mi experiencia ha podido ser similar?
 ¿Y si no lo son, como creo, porque complicarse la vida con una distinción de algo que realmente no es distinto?

 Y si, vale, soy un preguntón. La curiosidad mató al gato, es lo que tiene. Espero que vosotros no lo matéis jejeje.

----------


## Kiko

> Pido perdón si he parecido borde. No fue mi intención, aunque leyendo mi mensaje ahora hasta a mi me lo parece...
> 
>  Veamos, expongo alguna duda (ya sé que tengo que leer más)
> 
>  Cuando yo vi por primera vez a Tamariz haciendo el cochecito, en el momento en que al espectador se le clava el dedo, puedo asegurar que no había run run de frigorífico (por no oir, no oí ni a mi madre llamándome para cenar...).
> 
>  La primera vez que escuché a Lavand contar la historia de "en el faro del fin del mundo...", olvidé por completo que aquello era una historia; mi imaginación se disparó hasta el punto de sentir y todo las olas rompiendo contra las rocas. Y me creí ¿por que no? que René había conocido a aquel griego.  
> 
>  Lo que quiero decir, es que ni el fenómeno en si, ni squiera la construción de este, ni vivirlo como una experiencia o vivencia e incluso, en según que casos la coherencia en el plano ficcional son definitorios de la magia ficcional. 
> ...


Yo creo que el cochecito sí tiene un componente ficcional y cuando lo hace Tamariz se suele vivir como lo has vivido. Aunque Tamariz se ajuste más a una "magia realista" a veces también es un gran ficcionalista. El juego del cochecito es tal vez un ejemplo más o menos claro. 

En el caso de René creo que no es magia ficcional, sino más bien narrativa. La historia también te puede atrapar, pero, como explicamos antes, es distinta experiencia.

Nadie ha dicho aquí que la magia ficcional sea de mayor calidad, pero sí es un enfoque cualitativamente distinto. 

Creo que es bueno tener curiosidad, ¿debo suponer que tu curiosidad te ha llevado a leer los textos de Gabi? ¿o tal vez no has tenido tanta curiosidad? Pienso que la curiosidad no sólo se demuestra preguntando, sino también leyendo con atención y reflexionando sobre lo que ya hay escrito antes de repetir las mismas preguntas una y otra vez.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> ¿Estás seguro que lo de "sin conexión causal" no fue un añadido del propio Ascanio? ¿De quién fue entonces?


Creo que el primero en añadir la condición fundamental de "sin conexión causal" a la definición original de efecto mágico formulada por Ascanio fue Roberto Giobbi, tal y como este último comentaba hace muchos años en una de las circulares de la EMM y como además se puede leer en alguna parte de su último libro: "Agenda Secreta". En estos momentos siento no poder ser más preciso con esta información.




> Creo que los ejemplos de contraste sin efecto, se  deben a la diferencia entre "sin conexión causal" y "sin aparente  conexión causal". Ya puestos a no sobrentender, creo que es más preciso  el matizar lo de "aparente". De todas formas lo de aparente lo daba por  sentado, puesto que si fuese inequívoca y objetivamente "sin conexión  causal" sin depender del conocimiento del espectador no habría esa  diferencia.


Serían ejemplos de contraste con algún tipo de efecto. Siguiendo este "no sobreentendimiento" es curioso señalar que con que un espectador/observador ignore siempre y por completo la causa de algún efecto este nunca podrá saber a ciencia cierta si existe causa o si esta es inexistente. Solo dependerá de sus creencias, condicionamiento, supresión de la realidad, etc. para determinar subjetivamente si acaba de presenciar un hecho sobrenatural o no. Obvio pero inquietante... jejeje

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Eidan eres un crack!

Yo creo que una de las razones por las que no se puede hablar de la Concepción Mágica Ficcional como se debería es que falta alguna terminología clara y precisa en lo que respeta a fenómeno y ficción, tambien porque se adentra en terrenos nuevos para los magos que se pierden cuando les dejas campar a sus anchas por la vida externa, tiempo al tiempo. También porque no es algo simple (aunque en realidad no deja de ser sencillo). Para poder hablar con propiedad hoy (si se puede hacer eso sin ser Gabi) de su concepción *personal* hay que conocerle a él, a través de sus textos, su magia y sobretodo su persona. Pero no debería ser tan complicado explicárselo a nuestra abuela, darle la "idea" general si lo entendemos bien, se puede dar la idea de la relatividad a tu abuela si la entiendes bien creo yo.

Yo doy por finalizado mi debate con Kiko respecto al tema terminológico porque a parte de ser un coñazo para el resto de foreros es bastante claro que no tiene mucho futuro y sinceramente me he cansado de replicar, citar, repetir ... Creo que entiendo suficientemente bien lo que he propuesto como para manejarme y saber que no son vanalidades, pero aparentemente no lo suficientemente bien como para explicarlo de manera sencilla.

Peeeeero para rematar intententarelo una vez más  :Smile1: 

Creo que hay una ficción intrínsecamente asociada al efecto (tal como lo define ascanio) y otra ficción asociada a las causas que producen ese efecto. Ese diferenciación no es vanal.

La definición de efecto que he propuesto (asociada directamente con la de fenómeno) coincide con la de ascanio en el 99% de los casos, y creo que cubre aquellos que entran mas de solslayo en la definición. Como por ejemplo el efecto sonoro de chasquear una carta "invisible" (fenómeno invisibilidad), o el efecto de sentir sobre al tacto esa misma carta invisible, o una levitación continuada (con situación inicial "implicita"), para mi las situaciones inicial y final como las defina Ascanio en estos casos son mas difusas y esos efectos siguen siendo efectos muy claros. Luego *cuando se define fenómeno* (dicho de paso no he visto ninguna definición con formulación clara y precisa, como lo es la de ascanio respecto al efecto), para mi la definición de efecto de Ascanio no se complementa bien con la de "fenómeno" y a menudo se mezclan.

A modo de antiejemplo, considerando lo que he propuesto:

La "gravedad" existe como concepto, como una construcción mental, como algo intangible que eso sí se manifiesta físicamente haciendo caer los objetos todos los días, las mareas...(efectos). El *fenómeno* la gravedad englobaría el concepto (construcción mental/imaginaria/abstracta) y su manifestación física (abarcaría por tanto dos planos, físico y conceptual). La "gravedad" no seria un fenómeno (mágico) como lo defino porque no se vive ni como imposible, improbable o inexplicable, es algo que pasa todos los dias y no quebranta las leyes natures (cualesquiera que sean esas).

Abrazos para todos, ha sido un placer vover a ponerme el mono de "forero friki" por unos días.

----------


## Kiko

> Eidan eres un crack!
> 
> Yo creo que una de las razones por las que no se puede hablar de la Concepción Mágica Ficcional como se debería es que falta alguna terminología clara y precisa en lo que respeta a fenómeno y ficción, tambien porque se adentra en terrenos nuevos para los magos que se pierden cuando les dejas campar a sus anchas por la vida externa, tiempo al tiempo. También porque no es algo simple (aunque en realidad no deja de ser sencillo). Para poder hablar con propiedad hoy (si se puede hacer eso sin ser Gabi) de su concepción *personal* hay que conocerle a él, a través de sus textos, su magia y sobretodo su persona. Pero no debería ser tan complicado explicárselo a nuestra abuela, darle la "idea" general si lo entendemos bien, se puede dar la idea de la relatividad a tu abuela si la entiendes bien creo yo.
> 
> Yo doy por finalizado mi debate con Kiko respecto al tema terminológico porque a parte de ser un coñazo para el resto de foreros es bastante claro que no tiene mucho futuro y sinceramente me he cansado de replicar, citar, repetir ... Creo que entiendo suficientemente bien lo que he propuesto como para manejarme y saber que no son vanalidades, pero aparentemente no lo suficientemente bien como para explicarlo de manera sencilla.
> 
> Peeeeero para rematar intententarelo una vez más 
> 
> Creo que hay una ficción intrínsecamente asociada al efecto (tal como lo define ascanio) y otra ficción asociada a las causas que producen ese efecto. Ese diferenciación no es vanal.
> ...


Pues yo lo veo mucho más sencillo que todo eso...

Por otro lado tengo la sensación de que en este hilo, salvando contados posts, se banaliza demasiado el tema, incluso rebatiendo conceptos que ni siquiera han sido aprendidos o deducidos de la fuente original. Es como dar "opiniones" sobre la "mecánica cuántica" de alguien que ha leído la noticia en el periódico y ahora pretende refutar la teoría. 
Una cosa es haber leído por encima sobre magia ficcional o asistido a una conferencia, y otra haber estudiado rigurosamente los textos de Gabi y a los que han aportado sobre el tema. 


Dicho eso y por puro estoicismo, repito por enésima vez: el fenómeno, a mi parecer, es la experiencia sensible y contextualizada del efecto sobre la ficción propuesta. ¿Qué no os vale, que nos es precisa, que nos os gusta?  ¿Que preferís llamarle de otra manera? Maravilloso. 

¿Que hay una "ficción" asociada al "efecto" (más allá del contraste, que es como realmente lo define Ascanio), y que esa "ficción" es distinta a "las causas que producen el efecto"?  Estupendo.

¿Qué la gravedad no se vive como fenómeno mágico? Pues menos mal!  Gracias por aclararlo.   :-P

----------


## Kiko

> Creo que el primero en añadir la condición fundamental de "sin conexión causal" a la definición original de efecto mágico formulada por Ascanio fue Roberto Giobbi, tal y como este último comentaba hace muchos años en una de las circulares de la EMM y como además se puede leer en alguna parte de su último libro: "Agenda Secreta". En estos momentos siento no poder ser más preciso con esta información.
> 
> 
> Serían ejemplos de contraste con algún tipo de efecto. Siguiendo este "no sobreentendimiento" es curioso señalar que con que un espectador/observador ignore siempre y por completo la causa de algún efecto este nunca podrá saber a ciencia cierta si existe causa o si esta es inexistente. Solo dependerá de sus creencias, condicionamiento, supresión de la realidad, etc. para determinar subjetivamente si acaba de presenciar un hecho sobrenatural o no. Obvio pero inquietante... jejeje


Gracias por la información! A mi también me sonaba haberlo leído en las circulares de la EMM. Si me entero del origen exacto te cuento.

Tu otro comentario es inquietante, sí...   ;-)

----------


## Fran Gomez

> Creo que el primero en añadir la condición fundamental de "sin conexión causal" a la definición original de efecto mágico formulada por Ascanio fue Roberto Giobbi, tal y como este último comentaba hace muchos años en una de las circulares de la EMM y como además se puede leer en alguna parte de su último libro: "Agenda Secreta". En estos momentos siento no poder ser más preciso con esta información.


Hace un par de días lo estuve buscando ya que recordaba haberlo visto en algún lado.

En la circular nº; 250, artículo _"La Pirámide Mágica"_ de Roberto Giobbi.
Giobbi *cita a Ascanio* con la siguiente definición: "_El efecto mágico ocurre en el momento en que el espectador compara la situación inicial con la final y no encuentra una relación causal entre ambas_". 





> (...) el fenomeno, a mi parecer, es la experiencia sensible y contextualizada del efecto sobre la ficcion propuesta.


Compro. 

Y digo yo, dandole la vuelta: "El contexto de ficcion propuesto hace posible que el espectador-publico interprete y sienta el efecto como un fenomeno."
(Sin entrar a valorar los factores que componen ese contexto de ficcion para que funcione, eso es otro tema)


El fenomeno en lugar de el efecto, sin prescindir del efecto. Simplemente cambiar el contexto en el que se desenvuelve el efecto -en lugar de un choque con la realidad, una confirmacion de una situacion maravillosa- lo cual provoca un cambio en la actitud de los espectadores. Este cambio de actitud hace posible que los espectadores ante un efecto sientan un fenomeno.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> Hace un par de días lo estuve buscando ya que recordaba haberlo visto en algún lado.
> 
> En la circular nº 250, artículo _"La Pirámide Mágica"_ de Roberto Giobbi.
> Giobbi *cita a Ascanio* con la siguiente definición: “_El efecto mágico ocurre en el momento en que el espectador compara la situación inicial con la final y no encuentra una relación causal entre ambas_”.


Cierto. Aunque esa no era la definición que el propio    Ascanio daba en sus escritos. 

En el libro "Agenda Secreta" de Roberto    Giobbi este vuelve a citar a Ascanio diciendo: _

"El efecto es el contraste entre una situación inicial y una situación final (Arturo de Ascanio). A lo que yo añadiría_ (dice Giobbi)_ "sin conexión causal entre ambas"._ 

Aquí vemos como Giobbi aclara que él añade, por cuenta propia,   la condición "sin conexión causal entre ambas". Un añadido a la   definición original que a mí me parece muy acertado.

Por cierto, para interesados en leer el ensayo "La pirámide mágica",   además de en la circular nº 250 de la EMM también se puede encontrar en   la edición española de GEC 5 y en la GEC 4 en el resto de ediciones.

Saludos,


Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> En el libro "Agenda Secreta" de Roberto Giobbi este vuelve a citar a Ascanio diciendo: 
> 
> _"El efecto es el contraste entre una situación inicial y una situación final (Arturo de Ascanio). A lo que yo añadiría_ (dice Giobbi)_ "sin conexión causal entre ambas"._ 
> 
> Aquí vemos como Giobbi aclara que él añade, por cuenta propia, la condición "sin conexión causal entre ambas". Un añadido a la definición original que a mí me parece muy acertado.


Estupendo Pedro, gracias por la información. Así da gusto, oye.

----------


## Kiko

> Y ahora digo yo: "El contexto de ficcion propuesto causa que el espectador-publico interprete y sienta el efecto como un fenomeno."
> 
> Os parece correcto?
> (ya veremos luego todo lo necesario para que ese contexto de ficcion funcione, eso es otro tema)


Yo creo que sí. Aunque esa "interpretación" y "experiencia sensible" no está garantizada, en tanto que es una invitación, una oferta que sugiere el mago, y que puede ser o no tomada o asumida por parte del espectador-público.

Idealmente esa invitación o sugerencia debería ser tan cautivadora como para presumir que normalmente el espectador-público quedará sometido a ella.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Borrado por repetido

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Entonces, para los que lo tinen mas claro que yo, con las definiciones de ascanio de efecto y la de fenomeno que circula. Una adivinacion es fenomeno o efecto? Si el fenomeno cual es el efeco y si es efecto cual es el fenomeno?

----------


## Iban

EFECTO:
Situación inicial: no lo sé.
Situación final: lo sé.
No hay relación causal: ni me lo han dicho, ni lo he leído, etc.

FENÓMENO:
Interpretación del efecto (que algo que no sabía, se sabe, sin que se pueda justificar racionalmente el cómo).
Posibles fenómenos (la elección entre ellos dependerá del planetamiento del mago): lo he adivinado leyéndote la mente; me lo ha chivado Dios, que todo lo ve y todo lo sabe; no lo he adivinado, sino que las cosas están sujetas a mi voluntad y yo conocía el desenlace antes de que sucediera (y un infinito etcétera).

Según esto: adivinación = fenómeno. Efecto: paso de no saber algo, a saberlo.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> con las definiciones de ascanio de efecto y la de fenomeno que circula. Una adivinacion es fenomeno o efecto? Si el fenomeno cual es el efeco y si es efecto cual es el fenomeno?


No es una cosa o la otra,  son las dos en el sentido de que un fenomeno esta inevitablemente supeditado al nucleo, al efecto. El contraste ocurre entre una situacion inicial implicita -no se sabe- y una situacion final -se sabe- (efecto) y eso, gracias al contexto propuesto el espectador lo puede sentir como un fenomeno, por ejemplo una adivinacion. 
Ahora bien, muchas veces en estos casos  el contexto propuesto no es lo suficientemente sugerente y atractivo para que el fenomeno sea vivido, suele ser un "Porque si". Entonces el espectador interpreta que puede ser una adivinacion, pero no vive que ha sido una adivinacion. O que?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Ok, y una coincidencia? Tipo dejo una carta nombran una y es? y una predicción? (con la misma vida externa que la coincidencia, dejo una carta porque se cual vas a decir, y es).

La misma pregunta de antes, efecto o fenómeno? si es efecto cual es el fenómeno sino cual es el efecto? 

Me interesan mucho vuestras respuestas.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

borrado

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> EFECTO:
> Situación inicial: no lo sé.
> Situación final: lo sé.
> No hay relación causal: ni me lo han dicho, ni lo he leído, etc.


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo del efecto salvo un matiz. 

Situación inicial: el *el espectador* no es consciente que el mago lo sepa
Situación final: el *el espectador* es consciente que el mago lo sabe

De la manera que lo has escrito, el mago lo puede saber porque ya ha leido el CR, pasando del "no lo se" al "lo se" pero si el espectador no es consciente no habría efecto alguno (en el sentido de reacción del espectador).




> FENÓMENO:
> Interpretación del efecto (que algo que no sabía, se sabe, sin que se pueda justificar racionalmente el cómo).
> *Posibles fenómenos (la elección entre ellos dependerá del planetamiento del mago): lo he adivinado leyéndote la mente; me lo ha chivado Dios, que todo lo ve y todo lo sabe*; no lo he adivinado, sino que las cosas están sujetas a mi voluntad y yo conocía el desenlace antes de que sucediera (y un infinito etcétera).
> 
> Según esto: adivinación = fenómeno. Efecto: paso de no saber algo, a saberlo.


Aquí estoy algo menos de acuerdo. ¿Porque separas en "interpretación de efecto" y "fenomeno"?yo a esas cosas me he referido como "fenómeno" y "ficción" respectivamente (pero quitando eso coincido en tu descripción, a lo que tu describes como interpretación del efecto es lo que yo entiendo por "adivinación"). Pero la conclusión para mi es la misma, adivinación = fenómeno, como se ha adivinado o como se quiere hacer creer que se ha adivinado es otra historia (otra ficción)

----------


## Kiko

> Entonces, para los que lo tinen mas claro que yo, con las definiciones de ascanio de efecto y la de fenomeno que circula. Una adivinacion es fenomeno o efecto? Si el fenomeno cual es el efeco y si es efecto cual es el fenomeno?


Efecto SIEMPRE lo hay (la "célula" que diría Punset). La cuestión en realidad es: ¿que ofrece el mago para que el espectador interprete el efecto?
 Si la respuesta es "nada", entonces el espectador tendrá que poner de su parte para contextualizar el efecto, y lo normal es que ponga el contexto implícito de "prestímano/ilusionista", es decir, no como una "adivinación" (mágica) sino como "engaño/ilusión" (ha accedido a la información de alguna forma tramposa/secreta que desconozco)
Si la respuesta es "adivinación" como mentalista (la más habitual sugerencia de toda adivinación), entonces ya empezamos a vislumbrar un fenómeno. Puesto que el "mentalismo" no deja de ser un contexto ficcional (salvo que se tome por real).
Si la respuesta es adivinación pero orientada a otro proceso mágico, también será un fenómeno. En la medida que el marco ficcional sea más definido, sugerente y verosímil el fenómeno será más contundente y más "sentido".

En el caso de la predicción y coincidencia creo que sucede algo parecido. Yo cuando veo a Daortiz haciendo su maremoto de coincidencias creo que no es "magia ficcional", sino más bien realista. No ofrece un "marco ficcional", ni orienta el efecto como un fenómeno específico (a lo sumo dice: que raro...)  Este tipo de "actitud neutra" ante el efecto (contraste) provoca que sea el espectador el que lo pinte o interprete como quiera. Me parece que normalmente ese público lo va a entender bajo el contexto de un "prestímano/ilusionista" (engañados de forma sublime), y por supuesto eso es compatible con el humor, la comicidad, el asombro y otras emociones.

----------


## Iban

> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo del efecto salvo un matiz. 
> 
> Situación inicial: el *el espectador* no es consciente que el mago lo sepa
> Situación final: el *el espectador* es consciente que el mago lo sabe
> 
> De la manera que lo has escrito, el mago lo puede saber porque ya ha leido el CR, pasando del "no lo se" al "lo se" pero si el espectador no es consciente no habría efecto alguno (en el sentido de reacción del espectador).


Hombre, siendo tiquis-miquis, en realidad habría que decir:
Situación inicial: el espectador *cree que* el mago no lo sabe (puede que lo sepa desde el principio y todo lo demás sea paripé).
Situación final: el espectador* cree que* el mago lo sabe (porque puede hacer como que sabe y no saberlo...).
Tránsito: el espectador *no cree que* haya relación causal (lo normal es que sí haya relación causal, y que el contraste entre ambas situaciones tenga explicación).




> Aquí estoy algo menos de acuerdo. ¿Porque separas en "interpretación de efecto" y "fenomeno"?yo a esas cosas me he referido como "fenómeno" y "ficción" respectivamente (pero quitando eso coincido en tu descripción, a lo que tu describes como interpretación del efecto es lo que yo entiendo por "adivinación"). Pero la conclusión para mi es la misma, adivinación = fenómeno, como se ha adivinado o como se quiere hacer creer que se ha adivinado es otra historia (otra ficción)


Fallo mío al escribirlo en dos líneas: "interpretación del efecto" es lo que es el fenómeno. Y luego ponía distintas interpretaciones que se lo podrían dar.

----------

